# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  dự án dần xây

## nhatson

nghịch mạch điện haoì hại nảo, em đổi món nghich 1 thời gian

1 chút router , dự tính kích thước gia công 500x1000mm



một chú router 400x600 , độ lại làm máy pick and place


be cont

----------

biết tuốt, GORLAK, solero

----------


## anhxco

> nghịch mạch điện haoì hại nảo, em đổi món nghich 1 thời gian
> 
> 1 chút router , dự tính kích thước gia công 500x1000mm
> 
> 
> 
> một chú router 400x600 , độ lại làm máy pick and place
> 
> 
> be cont


Hihi động chân động tay chút để refresd hả bác? 
Bác gúm quá, chơi lần 2 con, em mãi 1 con chưa xong.
Mà e hỏi chút, bác mua nhôm profile ở đâu, gá cả tốt không chỉ e mua với.

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

to anhxco, dần xây mà, cứ từ từ ngày này qua ngày khác là sẽ xong thôi ah

nhôm profile em mua ở china mấy năm trước, trước chưa có nextway, giờ có thể mua ở nextway ah
http://www.nextway.com.sg/index.php

----------

anhxco

----------


## ít nói

Toàn dạng plug and play. Xin hỏi bác là driver dùng loại gì

----------


## nhatson

to cụ it noi, dĩ nhiên là dùng hàng nhà trồng được rồi ah

----------


## anhxco

> to cụ it noi, dĩ nhiên là dùng hàng nhà trồng được rồi ah


Nhìn pro lắm bác NS, mà e nhớ bác có cái trang web, địa chỉ nó là gì nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

to it noi, cố làm con 500x1000 thì mới thoát kíp mì ăn liền với nhôm định hình được ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Nhìn pro lắm bác NS, mà e nhớ bác có cái trang web, địa chỉ nó là gì nhỉ?


thanks cụ nhiều, em pm cho cụ

----------


## Tien Manh

> to cụ it noi, dĩ nhiên là dùng hàng nhà trồng được rồi ah


Không phải tự ti dân tộc nhưng nhìn driver của cụ thì thật tiếc là cụ sinh ra ở Việt Nam  :Smile: . Cụ có board nào hỏng cho em xin 1 board. E treo ở góc làm việc của em. Thanks cụ.

----------


## ít nói

> to it noi, cố làm con 500x1000 thì mới thoát kíp mì ăn liền với nhôm định hình được ah
> 
> b.r


sau đó con 500 1000 sẽ đẻ ra các em không định hình.
kiểu plug and play em có cảm giác nó khá yêu. mặc dù tính kết cấu từng thanh là nó chắc chắc cụ biết điều đó nên em thấy các vị trí bẻ góc cụ làm rất cẩn thận .
chưa có cơ hội thử qua driver nhất sơn.

----------


## nhatson

con 500x1000 em cắt sheet, còn khối nhôm thì em đang dần xây tên này



bi giờ được tới đây rồi, lười dùng spring damper, em lại oder con motor bước có thắng size 86 cho trục Z òi



tiện khớp nối trục các kiểu em đang dần xây tên này, con này thì giậm chân tại chỗ bấy lâu nay, chuẩn bị sắm motor + cloupling, quan trọng nữa là chuck, cụ nào rành về chuck máy tiện thì cho em vài gợi í nhé

----------


## nhatson

> Không phải tự ti dân tộc nhưng nhìn driver của cụ thì thật tiếc là cụ sinh ra ở Việt Nam . Cụ có board nào hỏng cho em xin 1 board. E treo ở góc làm việc của em. Thanks cụ.


ui trời, thanks cụ, ngay nay có in tec nec, thế giới gần nhau hơn rồi ah. 
để em xem có cái prototype alpha nào đẹp ko tặng cụ 1 con ah

b.r

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## diy1102

> sau đó con 500 1000 sẽ đẻ ra các em không định hình.
> kiểu plug and play em có cảm giác nó khá yêu. mặc dù tính kết cấu từng thanh là nó chắc chắc cụ biết điều đó nên em thấy các vị trí bẻ góc cụ làm rất cẩn thận .
> chưa có cơ hội thử qua driver nhất sơn.


Được sự hỗ trợ của bác NS, em đang có bộ 4 con cho 4 trục của NS mà chưa có thời gian. Nhận được hàng thì tự dưng công việc chính lại gập đầu thế là đành phải trì hoãn kiếp đam mê lại.

----------


## solero

Dùng con Fanuc Redcap làm spindle hả anh?

----------


## nhatson

> Dùng con Fanuc Redcap làm spindle hả anh?


fanuc redcap có dòng spindle , motor lồng sóc > cứ dùng biến tần lái, để máu về tim, máu lên não , diy co vfd foc dùng encoder cho motor lồng sóc chạy spindle fanuc xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

đúng ràoi, spindle fanuc động cơ lồng sóc, nên dùng biến tần lái ok
max speed 8000rpm

----------


## nhatson

> Được sự hỗ trợ của bác NS, em đang có bộ 4 con cho 4 trục của NS mà chưa có thời gian. Nhận được hàng thì tự dưng công việc chính lại gập đầu thế là đành phải trì hoãn kiếp đam mê lại.



bơm cho cụ tí máu lên não



feedrate 10.000mm/m
acc 1000mm/s2

trượt C hơi bị ồn ào

----------

diy1102, nguyencnc86

----------


## nhatson

feedrate 18.000mm/m
acc 1500mm/s2

tốc độ này chỉ có giá trị trình diễn
với drive 3A 40VDC thì có tải là sẽ bị mất bước, để hôm sau dùng với 4A 40VDC xem sao ah

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Bác dùng step thông số ra sao ạ?

----------


## diy1102

Còn cái này thì sao ạ:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác dùng step thông số ra sao ạ?


step china, 57bgyh331-01 ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Còn cái này thì sao ạ:


cái này là đồ cổ lắm rồi ah, em đang kiếm 1 con, để làm bôi kem hàn ah :Smile:

----------

diy1102, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

CNC , ko phải để cắt gỗ với đục gỗ  :Smile:

----------

Mãi Chờ, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái cục máy tiện đó mua ở đâu vậy bác Linh , em ghiền lắm à, ở nhà có 1 bộ XY của máy tiện này làm cái máy phay nho nhỏ rồi, ngon vô địch luôn , quá êm ái luôn. Tưởng bác dừng ở cái món điện tử thôi, ai dè muốn mở xưởng luôn , chắc muốn ở nhà làm hết các khâu à ?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái cục máy tiện đó mua ở đâu vậy bác Linh , em ghiền lắm à, ở nhà có 1 bộ XY của máy tiện này làm cái máy phay nho nhỏ rồi, ngon vô địch luôn , quá êm ái luôn. Tưởng bác dừng ở cái món điện tử thôi, ai dè muốn mở xưởng luôn , chắc muốn ở nhà làm hết các khâu à ?


em hay làm mẫu, nên có tbi để làm mẫu vẫn tiện hơn
body máy tiện thì ao đôi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

chán quá móc con máy tiện bụi bẩn ra lau chùi . chả có gì chơi khoe các pác vậy

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> chán quá móc con máy tiện bụi bẩn ra lau chùi . chả có gì chơi khoe các pác vậy


hehe, rỗi việc gắn 2 con xì tép cho nó chạy tới chay lui đi ah hehe

----------


## Khanh Khờ

bãi ao đôi này ở khúc nào nhỉ? chỉ dùm em cuối tuần có chỗ chơi, đi bãi quận 8 hoài chán wá.

----------


## nhatson

cụ cứ đi ao dôi, có mấy bãi lận ah

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác NS chỉ cho em ao doi chổ nào vậy bác,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> chán quá móc con máy tiện bụi bẩn ra lau chùi . chả có gì chơi khoe các pác vậy


em muốn có một em như thế này, có bác nào bán cho em xin cai giá

----------


## culitruong

> tiện khớp nối trục các kiểu em đang dần xây tên này, con này thì giậm chân tại chỗ bấy lâu nay, chuẩn bị sắm motor + cloupling, quan trọng nữa là chuck, cụ nào rành về chuck máy tiện thì cho em vài gợi í nhé


Chắc là cái mặt bít có răng để tháo ra chứ nhỉ?

Nói chung kèo này khó, không chơi.

----------


## ít nói

> em muốn có một em như thế này, có bác nào bán cho em xin cai giá


Bác thích em bán luôn này. Ai chi nữa cho mệt. Tình trạng sử dụng 1 hay 2 lần . mỗi lần 1 đến 2 phút.

----------


## nhatson

em đang nghiên cứu , cái spindle nose này chẵng vào chuẩn nào cả, zin nó là chuck hơi 2 chấu em ko lấy

http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/...dle_Mount.html
,

----------


## ít nói

> Chắc là cái mặt bít có răng để tháo ra chứ nhỉ?
> 
> Nói chung kèo này khó, không chơi.


Pác chụp xoay nó ra dọc coi nào nhình ngang ko ra.

----------


## nhatson

> Pác chụp xoay nó ra dọc coi nào nhình ngang ko ra.


chắc là kiếm mua cái chuck loại lỗ dằng trước, rồi làm adaptor như đồ gin vậy



đồ gin

----------

anhcos

----------


## ít nói

Tầm này lên thành máy tiện còn nhiều thứ lắm ạ. Cụ sắm con chuck 4 móng tiện vuông đẹp lắm

----------


## nhatson

> Tầm này lên thành máy tiện còn nhiều thứ lắm ạ. Cụ sắm con chuck 4 móng tiện vuông đẹp lắm


4 chấu chắc phải kím đồ xịn, đồ china cheap chắc dùng ko ổn lắm

----------


## nhatson

lathe nose, ko giống cái chuẩn nào cả ah

----------


## anhcos

Học lóm được cái bàn gá dao trông hay quá, con máy này bác nhatson đang dùng phải không? Sao mâm cặp không gắn cố định mà phải dùng cái nose làm gì thế nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, con này em mua 3 4t rồi vẫn nằm ụ, chụp hình cái nose vì em ko mua mam cặp của nó ( 2 chấu cặp hơi)
em muốn gắn mâm cặp 3 chấu, chỉ có ván đề là cái nose này  chẳng vào cái chuẩn nào> đang chờ các cụ tư vấn chế cháo

hệ thống gá dao em thấy hay nên mua, để mai em chụp hình gần cho cụ ngâm cứu

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Linh tìm mua cái mâm cặp mà bắt ốc vào mặt bích từ phía trước đó, đa số mâm cặp bắt ốc sau lưng khó thao tác, cái này chế thêm 1 mặt bích đệm nữa thì DIY mâm chấu nào thêm chẳng được. Nose có 6 lỗ ốc và bậc thẳng để lắp ghép đồng tâm mà , xác máy tiện này nhỏ gọn đẹp quá , khoái có 1 con về khỏi chế chi cho mệt... lắp thêm vài thứ nữa ok. Có tiện ren không bác Linh ? em có 1 con AC spindle 8000rpm, 3HP , đã tháo encorder rồi , nó chỉ là động cơ tua nhanh chạy biến tần thôi, nó có puli xài dây đai giống với dây đai của cái ụ máy tiện này, nhưng nó có 1 dây thôi.

----------


## hardfarmer

> bác Linh tìm mua cái mâm cặp mà bắt ốc vào mặt bích từ phía trước đó, đa số mâm cặp bắt ốc sau lưng khó thao tác, cái này chế thêm 1 mặt bích đệm nữa thì DIY mâm chấu nào thêm chẳng được. Nose có 6 lỗ ốc và bậc thẳng để lắp ghép đồng tâm mà , xác máy tiện này nhỏ gọn đẹp quá , khoái có 1 con về khỏi chế chi cho mệt... lắp thêm vài thứ nữa ok. Có tiện ren không bác Linh ? em có 1 con AC spindle 8000rpm, 3HP , đã tháo encorder rồi , nó chỉ là động cơ tua nhanh chạy biến tần thôi, nó có puli xài dây đai giống với dây đai của cái ụ máy tiện này, nhưng nó có 1 dây thôi.


Bác Linh có bán driver cho DC Servo không?

----------


## nhatson

> bác Linh tìm mua cái mâm cặp mà bắt ốc vào mặt bích từ phía trước đó, đa số mâm cặp bắt ốc sau lưng khó thao tác, cái này chế thêm 1 mặt bích đệm nữa thì DIY mâm chấu nào thêm chẳng được. Nose có 6 lỗ ốc và bậc thẳng để lắp ghép đồng tâm mà , xác máy tiện này nhỏ gọn đẹp quá , khoái có 1 con về khỏi chế chi cho mệt... lắp thêm vài thứ nữa ok. Có tiện ren không bác Linh ? em có 1 con AC spindle 8000rpm, 3HP , đã tháo encorder rồi , nó chỉ là động cơ tua nhanh chạy biến tần thôi, nó có puli xài dây đai giống với dây đai của cái ụ máy tiện này, nhưng nó có 1 dây thôi.


em xúc luôn con spindle của máy tiện, 2 con servo thông số đẹp 100V thôi em cũng xúc luôn, nên cái mâm cặp bị rớt lại
mach3 lathe gắn thêm cái encoder cho spindle là tiện ren được ah

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Linh có bán driver cho DC Servo không?


báo cáo, em xì tai stepper motor
dc servo anh có thể liên hệ chỗ anh phucnd hoặc anh leduc bên thegioicnc.com ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> bác Linh tìm mua cái mâm cặp mà bắt ốc vào mặt bích từ phía trước đó, đa số mâm cặp bắt ốc sau lưng khó thao tác, cái này chế thêm 1 mặt bích đệm nữa thì DIY mâm chấu nào thêm chẳng được. Nose có 6 lỗ ốc và bậc thẳng để lắp ghép đồng tâm mà , xác máy tiện này nhỏ gọn đẹp quá , khoái có 1 con về khỏi chế chi cho mệt... lắp thêm vài thứ nữa ok. Có tiện ren không bác Linh ? em có 1 con AC spindle 8000rpm, 3HP , đã tháo encorder rồi , nó chỉ là động cơ tua nhanh chạy biến tần thôi, nó có puli xài dây đai giống với dây đai của cái ụ máy tiện này, nhưng nó có 1 dây thôi.



chốt sổ em mua con mâm cặp này của china dùng đở , đồ kha khá của taiwan hơi bị mắc  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

một chút tiến bộ của ngày hôm wa

hcm, sep-05-2014

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo, con này em mua 3 4t rồi vẫn nằm ụ, chụp hình cái nose vì em ko mua mam cặp của nó ( 2 chấu cặp hơi)
> em muốn gắn mâm cặp 3 chấu, chỉ có ván đề là cái nose này  chẳng vào cái chuẩn nào> đang chờ các cụ tư vấn chế cháo
> 
> hệ thống gá dao em thấy hay nên mua, để mai em chụp hình gần cho cụ ngâm cứu


Bạn có để lại cho mình đc mấy cái chuck gá Dao ko Nhatson?

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn có để lại cho mình đc mấy cái chuck gá Dao ko Nhatson?


sori ah, anh chịu khó lượn lờ các bãi thôi ah

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> sori ah, anh chịu khó lượn lờ các bãi thôi ah
> 
> b.r


ờ, mình cũng chịu khó lượn lờ các bãi đấy chứ. Nhưng ở ĐN chỉ có bãi cát thôi  :Smile:

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## nhatson

thế thì có các giải pháp 
1. nhờ các doanh nhân, hoặc cậy mối quan hệ với cụ ít nói chẳng hạn

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...m6l4f07#detail


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...m6lefc5#detail

2. gởi gắm các cụ rành rọt về bãi như cụ quangxxxxx, cụ NAMCNC vv va vv

----------

anhcos, Tuanlm

----------


## anhcos

> chắc là kiếm mua cái chuck loại lỗ dằng trước, rồi làm adaptor như đồ gin vậy


Cái bộ gắn dao này của bác có thể gắn nhiều dao, nhưng không sử dụng thay dao tự động được phải không bác?

----------


## CKD

Máy này chuyên chạy gia công số lượng, cách gá lắp dao kiểu này có thể chạy tương đương với ATC, nhưng cho thời gian hoán chuyển dao rất nhanh, chạy bằng phương pháp offset vị trí. Nhược điểm duy nhất là gá càng nhiều dao thì đường kính sp gia công càng bị thu hẹp.

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

hôm nay lại có chút xíu tiến triển

----------


## Nam CNC

bằng cách nào mình biết 2 thằng Y song song nhau ? mấy cây nhôm nối ở giữa đem đi phay chuẩn hết hả ? mà hụt chổ nào có chêm chổ đó không ?

----------


## nhatson

đem wa nhờ cụ vinamitcnc kep 1 lượt 5 cây phạt hết 2 đầu ah  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

ehehe như thế thì sướng quá rồi còn gì ... khỏi phải nghĩ ngợi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> ehehe như thế thì sướng quá rồi còn gì ... khỏi phải nghĩ ngợi.


nghỉ ngợi 2 cây để bắt cây THK kr46 lên thôi ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

ah cụ nam có cái thk kr46 nào thì hú em nhe
thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

bác mần con này tính phay nhôm tấm hả bác, em cũng dụ điinh lám con kiểu như này

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thi thoảng cắt lên khoang 1000mm hoặc 800 thôi ah  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Để làm cái gì ? Trục Z hả ? hồi trước 1 bộ bán hoài không ai mua , chuyển giao nội bô cho Khongnickname rồi , bộ đó mới 100% luôn , khi nào có cái ngon ngon hú cho.

Thích ráp thì tui chuyển giao phụ tùng giá vốn cho mà làm , ông cống hiến cho cộng đồng mà nên được ưu tiên hehehe.

ray SHS 15 siêu bóng loáng , hành trình 180mm , visme bi 12-05 NSK C3Z , hành trình 170mm , hay 16-05 C3Z , hành trình 220 , thoải mái lựa chọn.

----------


## nhatson

> Để làm cái gì ? Trục Z hả ? hồi trước 1 bộ bán hoài không ai mua , chuyển giao nội bô cho Khongnickname rồi , bộ đó mới 100% luôn , khi nào có cái ngon ngon hú cho.
> 
> Thích ráp thì tui chuyển giao phụ tùng giá vốn cho mà làm , ông cống hiến cho cộng đồng mà nên được ưu tiên hehehe.
> 
> ray SHS 15 siêu bóng loáng , hành trình 180mm , visme bi 12-05 NSK C3Z , hành trình 170mm , hay 16-05 C3Z , hành trình 220 , thoải mái lựa chọn.



báo cáo thay cho cái trục X cũ mèm của em, nó là gở từ máy cũ ra ah, dừng khữ ra của mach3 đỡ vậy ah

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

À , vậy sao không đến tiệm Hoàng cuối đường Vinh Viễn có thể tìm được một em nào đó , thấy ở đó có mấy bộ mitsumi hàng mới 100% , nhưng giá khá chát ... 450K/1kg , quá ớn lạnh.

Ngoài ra thì có 3 bộ NSK , khá mới , thép trắng toàn bộ , 2 block trượt , 2 rãnh bi to , dư cứng luôn hành trình 620mm , bản 100mm , nặng 22kg 1 bộ , nhưng lỡ hứa bán cho Mr.L rồi hehehe

----------


## ít nói

> thế thì có các giải pháp 
> 1. nhờ các doanh nhân, hoặc cậy mối quan hệ với cụ ít nói chẳng hạn
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...m6l4f07#detail
> 
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...m6lefc5#detail
> 
> 2. gởi gắm các cụ rành rọt về bãi như cụ quangxxxxx, cụ NAMCNC vv va vv


Mua thì dễ cơ mà em lại ko rành cái quả kẹp dao này.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> À , vậy sao không đến tiệm Hoàng cuối đường Vinh Viễn có thể tìm được một em nào đó , thấy ở đó có mấy bộ mitsumi hàng mới 100% , nhưng giá khá chát ... 450K/1kg , quá ớn lạnh.
> 
> Ngoài ra thì có 3 bộ NSK , khá mới , thép trắng toàn bộ , 2 block trượt , 2 rãnh bi to , dư cứng luôn hành trình 620mm , bản 100mm , nặng 22kg 1 bộ , nhưng lỡ hứa bán cho Mr.L rồi hehehe


 Bác Nam CNC lúc nào tiện đường qua chỗ tiệm Hoàng, ở cuối đường Vĩnh Viễn ấy  :Big Grin:  , xem giúp em cái bộ mitsuminos ngang dọc thế nào giúp em với, rồi mặc cả luôn giúp em. Em cũng đang cần một bộ đây.

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ , giá đó em cũng như các bác tới đó nó bán vậy đó, đừng có mơ mà mặc cả được, em nghĩ hành trình tầm 500 thì phải , bản 80mm , 2 rãnh bi thôi nhưng loại to , dư sức cho các bác phay , nặng 11kg hay sao đó. cứ nhân lên rồi biết , thích thì em đưa số dt ( mai đi lấy cái cạc luôn ) cứ giao dịch trực tiếp đi, em thấy nó giá cao quá , đem về mà bán lại nữa thì không ham , cái nào không nằm trong hàng hoá chiến lược của em , em chỉ chổ tất hahaha

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thực ra em có cái khung máy, mà nhìn trục X hành trình khoảng 45-50 gi đó, cũng chưa kiểm tra thấy  cái trục vít bước 20 mà ... ghét, nên có ý định thay một bộ combo cứng cáp vào, bước 5 hoặc 10 thôi. , 11 kg thì cũng mới chưa đến 5tr, sức em chịu được, mà bác Nam thì em tin tưởng lắm.  :Big Grin: , để em đo lại, rồi có gì bác giúp em nhé ... heee

----------


## thuhanoi

Cứ tưởng bác Anh chỉ chơi phíp mạch in thôi, không ngờ thấy bác có mấy con cnc đẹp that, mà chừ bác làm con máy gì mà toàn mua đồ độc không vậy

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cứ tưởng bác Anh chỉ chơi phíp mạch in thôi, không ngờ thấy bác có mấy con cnc đẹp that, mà chừ bác làm con máy gì mà toàn mua đồ độc không vậy


 Em vẫn cứ mạch in thôi ah, mà nhìn thấy mấy cái khung máy của Nhật, của Hàn thì chân tay cứ ngứa ngoáy không chịu nổi. trước có một con của TQ, mua cũng không phải là rẻ, mua cũ đã 30tr, nặng 85kg hành trình thực dụng XY 190x300, vậy mà sai lệch tùm lum nên phải bán cho mấy ông làm khuôn bế rồi, giờ chơi cái đồ tư bản nó thải ra hóa thành ngon. Chạy tốc độ cao, mà sai số rất nhỏ,Chấp nhận được.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

G7 thì ko có cái dì hoàn hảo, sp hôm nay phải nhỉnh hơn hôm qua, bằng cách cải tiến và áp dụng thành tựu khoa học
vd

ý tưởng



thực tế


sau khi mô phỏng cần phải thay đổi vị trí tbi cho ít bị biến dạng hơn



more info:
http://lizerd.se/?page_id=230

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

thêm em motor step trục rỗng và sensor vaccum đã được tập hợp



thông tin sensor vaccum cho các bác nào cần tìm con này
http://www.cfsensor.com/34.html

----------

anhcos

----------


## ít nói

cái sensor áp đó em thấy nhiều trong máy đo huyết áp. trước có 1 lố chả bít ném dần đâu. ko thì đem bán cho pác lại đc một ít lúa. cả con máy đo huyết áp hỏng em mua có 20k hà

----------


## nhatson

> cái sensor áp đó em thấy nhiều trong máy đo huyết áp. trước có 1 lố chả bít ném dần đâu. ko thì đem bán cho pác lại đc một ít lúa. cả con máy đo huyết áp hỏng em mua có 20k hà


báo cáo, em xài đồ news có spec, để nhỡ có phát minh dì ko phải lật đật đi kiếm supplier nữa ah  :Smile: 
với lại máy đo huyết áp lá áp suất dương, em cần áp suất âm cơ ah ( em đo vaccum mờ)

----------


## nhatson

stepper motor size 28 trục rống, cốt 8mm , đuôi có M5


M5 ở đuôi kết hợp với pitting seri KS của SMC , loại này có bearing ở trong
thế là ta có thể nối ống mà vẫn quay vòng vòng được, đỡ mất time chế cháo


thông tin pitting KS smc
http://content2.smcetech.com/pdf/KS_KX.pdf

----------


## Tuanlm

MÌnh có 2 sensor chân không công nghiệp của SMC nè, bạn cần ko? nếu cần mình up hình lên sau.

----------


## nhatson

thaks anh tuanlm, smc thì quá dữ, nếu dùng đồ SMC mới sẽ làm tăng chi phí
em diy thử xem sao ah

----------


## Tuanlm

> thaks anh tuanlm, smc thì quá dữ, nếu dùng đồ SMC mới sẽ làm tăng chi phí
> em diy thử xem sao ah


Bạn làm máy thương mại hay sao mà tính chi phí chi li thế ^.^. Nếu ko DIY được mình tặng bạn một con. Còn một co giữ lại bộ sưu tập. MÌnh còn sensor đo chênh áp nữa. Mấy năm trước xin sample để chế micro Flow gauge.

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn làm máy thương mại hay sao mà tính chi phí chi li thế ^.^. Nếu ko DIY được mình tặng bạn một con. Còn một co giữ lại bộ sưu tập. MÌnh còn sensor đo chênh áp nữa. Mấy năm trước xin sample để chế micro Flow gauge.


báo cáo, làm máy mới thấy, làm nguyên con sẽ nhẹ nhàng hơn khi mà có sẳn part, nên làm máy là phụ, ptrien part là chính ah  :Smile: 
em có sắm mấy con sensor rồi ah, làm mạch nữa thôi , mạch ko chạy thì chạy sang mượn anh cài sensor để chạy máy đỡ ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

nhờ motor step trục rỗng + pitting smc KS làm pickup head trở nên dơn giản hơn nhiều

----------


## anhcos

> thông tin sensor vaccum cho các bác nào cần tìm con này
> http://www.cfsensor.com/34.html


Con sensor vaccum này bán ở đâu bác, mình cần đo áp khoảng 10^-4 torr (tương đương 10^-4 mmHg).
Bác có sơ đồ mạch đầy đủ dùng theo em này thì cho nốt luôn đi...  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> stepper motor size 28 trục rống, cốt 8mm , đuôi có M5
> 
> 
> M5 ở đuôi kết hợp với pitting seri KS của SMC , loại này có bearing ở trong
> thế là ta có thể nối ống mà vẫn quay vòng vòng được, đỡ mất time chế cháo
> 
> 
> thông tin pitting KS smc
> http://content2.smcetech.com/pdf/KS_KX.pdf


CHà chà, cụ NS làm luôn cả dây chuyên assembly à!!?

----------


## nhatson

áp suất cụ đo rất nhỏ mí con này ko đáp ứng nổi rồi ah
con của em là +-20kpa

----------

anhcos

----------


## ahdvip

cảm biến đo áp âm nếu mua đồ cũ thì dễ hơn là cảm biến đo áp dương, anh qua bãi Q8 đầy luôn

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> CHà chà, cụ NS làm luôn cả dây chuyên assembly à!!?


dần xây mà cụ, năm nay ko xong thì 2 3 năm nữa cũng xẽ xong ah  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

camera và lens phục vụ vision 
theo quảng cáo là 120p/s @ 640X480
để xem có hơn dì webcam 500k ko, hix hix


http://www.ovt.com/products/sensor.php?id=154

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

> cảm biến đo áp âm nếu mua đồ cũ thì dễ hơn là cảm biến đo áp dương, anh qua bãi Q8 đầy luôn


Qua Q8 mình hỏi nó mua cảm biến đo áp âm tụi nó có biết không em, hình dáng nó ra sao, em cho anh cái ảnh xem với.




> camera và lens phục vụ vision 
> theo quảng cáo là 120p/s @ 640X480
> để xem có hơn dì webcam 500k ko, hix hix
> http://www.ovt.com/products/sensor.php?id=154


Con này thấy nó ghi:
Programmable controls: gain, exposure,frame rate, image size, horizontal mirror, vertical flip, cropping,windowing, and panning.
Con này sử dụng thế nào vậy bác?
Mình chỉ quan tâm vụ exposure thôi, trong spec nó ghi maximum exposure interval 1096xt_row chả biết tính ra bằng bao nhiêu nữa.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, cái đó là con sensor thôi ah, cái của em kết nói với usb , nó có 1 con chip nữa, cty san xuat china cạo số rồi, em cung ko biết là con gì
nhưng dùng opencv , có thể hiệu chỉnh thông số cũng khá khá, như 1 cái web cam thôi, tẹo kiếm cái web cam + làm light box xem có hơn nhau ko, ko thì dùng webcam cho rẻ
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-opencv-python

còn muốn chỉnh nhiều hơn và đủ tài liệu thì phải dùng camera công nghiệp giá cao nhưng có sample code ah
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2...1.17.18.tsveF3

cụ muốn dkhien trực tiếp, ví dụ như dùng MCU lấy dữ liệu từ sensor rồi nhận dang dk thì ngâm cứu cái này
http://hackaday.io/project/1313-OpenMV


b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là có vẻ xem được IC thì lk nhỏ ko xem dược > chắc phải dùng 2 cáin fix camera nếu check IC và lk thụ động


làm lại hệ thống chiếu sáng và chỉnh focus em sẽ thử lại xem sao

----------


## CKD

Cái này tớ thấy hàng chuyên nghiệp bọn nó dùng camera sensor là gì thì không biết, nhưng nó toàn dùng lens khủng không hà. Cho độ nét rất cao, tụi Tây nó hay lấy chế lại dùng cho dslr.
Những camera mà giá chip chip thì e là thấu kính bằng agrylic nên độ nét & tương phản không được cao.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này tớ thấy hàng chuyên nghiệp bọn nó dùng camera sensor là gì thì không biết, nhưng nó toàn dùng lens khủng không hà. Cho độ nét rất cao, tụi Tây nó hay lấy chế lại dùng cho dslr.
> Những camera mà giá chip chip thì e là thấu kính bằng agrylic nên độ nét & tương phản không được cao.


mấy cái camera pro đó thì có đầy nhưng đắt ah, chủ yếu là speed và ổn định trong môi trường công nghiệp
sensor thì cứ cmos , 1 số ứng dụng thì dùng CCD ah

camera của em sensor ptriển cho dtdd, cứ thử xem sao, ko được thì đổi qua dùng đồ gấu hơn tí


máy usa cũng ko dùng tới camera công nghiệp, vẩn dùng camera module, lens nhựa

----------


## jimmyli

anh nhatson thử tăng thêm ánh sáng đỏ ( led đỏ ) để xem nó có nét hơn không, hồi trước em có xem video có thằng tây nó thiết kế cái 3d scan bằng webcam bằng cách tăng ánh sáng đỏ trên diện rộng, vì hình như sensor của mấy loại webcam phổ thông nó nhạy hơn với ánh sáng đỏ ( hồng ngoại ?) thì phải.

----------


## nhatson

> anh nhatson thử tăng thêm ánh sáng đỏ ( led đỏ ) để xem nó có nét hơn không, hồi trước em có xem video có thằng tây nó thiết kế cái 3d scan bằng webcam bằng cách tăng ánh sáng đỏ trên diện rộng, vì hình như sensor của mấy loại webcam phổ thông nó nhạy hơn với ánh sáng đỏ ( hồng ngoại ?) thì phải.



yeah, phải có cái hook đèn vàng đèn dỏ, xịn hơn mìnht hấy còn phải chhỉnh được độ sáng

còn nhạy ánh sáng đỏ ko nhạy hồng ngoại em nghĩ là do lens nó coating 1 lớp chống hồng ngoại

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài webcam dùng theo kiểu phơi sáng lâu khoảng vài giây nên webcam thường không đáp ứng được. Một số webcam có thể mod lại mạch để tăng thời gian phơi sáng nhưng các model đó không có bán tại VN mới chán. Để thử mấy cái link của cụ Nhatson xem sao.

OpenCV + 1 step motor sẽ hỗ trợ lấy nét tự động khá tốt, thông thường mình dùng webcam thì bỏ hẳn cái len của nó và thay bằng thấu kính khác. Về hệ quang thì cụ cần yêu cầu thế nào, mình có người bạn làm trong nhà máy quang của quân đội, họ sẽ mài một bộ thấu kính theo yêu cầu.

----------


## nhatson

> Mình xài webcam dùng theo kiểu phơi sáng lâu khoảng vài giây nên webcam thường không đáp ứng được. Một số webcam có thể mod lại mạch để tăng thời gian phơi sáng nhưng các model đó không có bán tại VN mới chán. Để thử mấy cái link của cụ Nhatson xem sao.
> 
> OpenCV + 1 step motor sẽ hỗ trợ lấy nét tự động khá tốt, thông thường mình dùng webcam thì bỏ hẳn cái len của nó và thay bằng thấu kính khác. Về hệ quang thì cụ cần yêu cầu thế nào, mình có người bạn làm trong nhà máy quang của quân đội, họ sẽ mài một bộ thấu kính theo yêu cầu.


1 bài viết về exposure time
http://caspegroup.com/How%20an%20ele...S%20camera.pdf

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

http://www.vrmagic.com/en/imaging/ca...ies&camorder=0
chú này có sdk và api 
thời gian phơi sáng có thể lên 30s

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

chú ov7670 này có datasheet khá đầy đủ. có thanh ghi dk thời gian phơi sáng 5bit, em chưa thấy chỗ nào đè cập thời gian cụ thể
http://www.bestelecs.com/download/ca...0_DS_(1_4).pdf

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ôi trời, hôm em đi mua mấy cái servo, nó bảo tự tháo dây, cái camera nó bảo em mua em không mua, rồi nó bảo cứ thế cắt dây đi cho nhanh, trời ơi, em cứ tưởng nó như cái webcam 300k, mà nó đòi em 1500k, nên em không lấy...

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi trời, hôm em đi mua mấy cái servo, nó bảo tự tháo dây, cái camera nó bảo em mua em không mua, rồi nó bảo cứ thế cắt dây đi cho nhanh, trời ơi, em cứ tưởng nó như cái webcam 300k, mà nó đòi em 1500k, nên em không lấy...


mấy cái camera đó, được cái lens thôi ah, chứ camera thì cong nghệ cũ , cái nửa là ra analog , để nối với máy tính lại phải thêm card ah

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mấy cái camera đó, được cái lens thôi ah, chứ camera thì cong nghệ cũ , cái nửa là ra analog , để nối với máy tính lại phải thêm card ah


  Lấy camera thì phải có cả card chứ bác, nó nhét trong cái PC ah, mà hình như không phải cũ đâu, máy em thấy đời máy 2012 ah

----------


## nhatson

heheh, 2012 thì ngon wa rồi. ma quái, 2012 mà 2014 nó đã phá ra rồi
trong em toàn là đồ 9x ko ah  :Smile: 

em thấy usb cho nó lành, chứ dùng card, nhỡ ko có drive ko biết làm sao , 

giờ cứ usb ngon hơn là ethernet ah

b.r

----------


## huanpt

Bác Nhatson xem cái này, nếu xài được mình tặng cho mục đích nghiên cứu.




Con lens Nikon AIS mình tháo ra xài cho máy ảnh rồi, mình sẽ bù vào 1 cái ống khác (tuy hàng for nhưng còn rất đẹp)

----------


## nhatson

ui trời quá dữ, nhưng mà em chưa biết làm dì, cho em ghi sổ nhé, đặc biệt là cái lens ah, ko biết tiêu cự là bao nhiêu ah

b.r

----------


## huanpt

1 con tamron 70-200mm F3.5 - 5.6, còn 1 con Sigma hình như 85mm F1.8

----------


## Tuanlm

> 1 con tamron 70-200mm F3.5 - 5.6, còn 1 con Sigma hình như 85mm F1.8


Bạn Nhatson ko lấy, bạn có thể bán lại mình ko? mình có cái microscope mà bị hư mất camera.

----------


## nhatson

cái này thì cụ huanpt quyết định ah, em lấy về chưa có việc, nếu được việc cụ tuanlm thì chuyển cho cụ hay hơn ah

b.r

----------


## anhcos

> Bạn Nhatson ko lấy, bạn có thể bán lại mình ko? mình có cái microscope mà bị hư mất camera.


Bác có con hiển vi ngon thế, mình đang lấy bộ minixyz để làm một con đây... tất cả điều khiển bằng webcam.

----------


## Tuanlm

> cái này thì cụ huanpt quyết định ah, em lấy về chưa có việc, nếu được việc cụ tuanlm thì chuyển cho cụ hay hơn ah
> 
> b.r


 Thanks ^.^

----------


## huanpt

Mình tặng, không bán.
Nếu cụ Nhatson nhường thì nó sẽ là của cụ Tuanlm.
Để tối về mình gắn cái lens vào chụp hình em nó xem bác có xài được không?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mình tặng, không bán.
> Nếu cụ Nhatson nhường thì nó sẽ là của cụ Tuanlm.
> Để tối về mình gắn cái lens vào chụp hình em nó xem bác có xài được không?


Thanks bạn  :Smile: )

----------


## huanpt

Bác TuanLM xem cồng kềnh thế này có làm được không? Lens CIMCO 135mm F2.8

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác TuanLM xem cồng kềnh thế này có làm được không? Lens CIMCO 135mm F2.8


hehe may ko nhận, nhận con lens của cụ về ko khéo em tốn tiền mua thêm con sony nex mất  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

thanks bác. Phải sờ đc em nó thì nước miếng mới hết chảy. ^^

Cái của mình là cái này

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cập nhật, đã có nozzel của samsung CP45, hàng china clone,

----------


## anhxco

> cập nhật, đã có nozzel của samsung CP45, hàng china clone,


Cái dự án của cụ làm em nổi lòng tham rùi, hic, cái cnc cùi chưa đâu vào đâu mà cũng muốn làm 1 con như cụ, chán thật...

----------


## nhatson

> Cái dự án của cụ làm em nổi lòng tham rùi, hic, cái cnc cùi chưa đâu vào đâu mà cũng muốn làm 1 con như cụ, chán thật...


phải nhẫn nại, làm thì kho khó, khó là ko có ngân sách để làm  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

típ tục, mâm cặp bắt ốc mặt trước để phục hồi con máy tiện

----------


## nhatson

motor 86 , 8Nm có thắng để gắn cho trục z máy C frame

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

khớp nối máy tiện, bị quá khổ, phải oder lại loại bé hơn

----------


## anhxco

> khớp nối máy tiện, bị quá khổ, phải oder lại loại bé hơn


Cụ có thể bật mí chút về phần mềm cụ sẽ dùng cho con PnP của cụ không?

----------


## nhatson

cũng chưa chốt ah, chắc lại grbl modify thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

gấu hơn thì dùng cái này ah
http://smoothieware.org/smoothieboard

----------


## nhatson

http://www.gaudi.ch/GaudiLabs/?page_id=213

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

đồ china, em thấy tk khá thiết thực

----------


## anhxco

> cũng chưa chốt ah, chắc lại grbl modify thôi ah
> 
> b.r


GRBL verson 0.9 e thấy dùng smooth lắm bác ạ, ít lỗi hơn bản cũ. Nhưng mà e nghĩ nên chơi luôn tinyg 2. Từ khi thấy cái dự ớn của bác em có tìm hiểu chút ít, đang chú ý đến cái openpnp hoặc PP4.
Về phần cơ thì e thích đơn giản, gọn nhẹ vì nó không phải như mấy cái máy phay, hôm rồi e đang kiếm mấy con scan và máy in phun về phá đây, hi vọng dùng đc cái gì đó.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> GRBL verson 0.9 e thấy dùng smooth lắm bác ạ, ít lỗi hơn bản cũ. Nhưng mà e nghĩ nên chơi luôn tinyg 2. Từ khi thấy cái dự ớn của bác em có tìm hiểu chút ít, đang chú ý đến cái openpnp hoặc PP4.
> Về phần cơ thì e thích đơn giản, gọn nhẹ vì nó không phải như mấy cái máy phay, hôm rồi e đang kiếm mấy con scan và máy in phun về phá đây, hi vọng dùng đc cái gì đó.


máy càng gấu thì em thấy nhức đầu ở cái autofeeder hơn

em dùng grbl modify lại chạy trên STM32 hoặc PIC32, có thẻ phần plugenerator em chạy bằng FPGA
http://www.fpga4fun.com/CNC.html

em thik modify cho phù họp với dkhien của mình hơn là theo 1 dự án mở hoàn toàn ah

----------


## jimmyli

anh nhatson cái smoothie nó chạy được trên kit SMT32F3/F4 đấy  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ em sắm con f4 discovery roài, sẽ nghiên cứu sớm ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

nay làm cái mount gắn vào test thanh trượt usa

----------


## nhatson

tạm hài lòng với độ êm, ko vướng bạn với step nữa có thể tập trung cho brushles servo/ biến tần có hồi tiếp cho động cơ IM

----------


## thucongmynghe79

trình của bác nhatson thuộc hàng đỉnh của đỉnh, hic, em bái làm thầy ko biết bác có nhận hok

----------


## nhatson

> trình của bác nhatson thuộc hàng đỉnh của đỉnh, hic, em bái làm thầy ko biết bác có nhận hok


cụ đừng nói thế, em ngại lắm, cứ luyện 1 món 10 năm là pro ngay ah, ngày cứ dành  2 3h để nghĩ là ra nhiều thứ lắm ah
có vấn đề gì về step cụ cứ post bài, em sẽ trả lời sớm nhất, ko thì email cho em cũng được ah

các cụ có để ý văn minh hiện nay phần lớn tụ về cực bắc của quả đất, đặc biết mấy năm gần đây là bắc âu, vùng lạnh lẽo của quả đất, mấy chú ấy năm có khoảng 3 4 tháng lạnh teo xxx, chỉ có thể ngồi ở nhà ngâm nghĩ thôi ah

thời tiết việt nam ta khá là tốt, định tập trung chút là có độ nhậu coca rồi, ko tập trung liên tục 3 4 tháng như ở phương bác được

----------

solero

----------


## ít nói

http://www.yankong.com/doce/product/detail_117.html
con này này cụ nhatson ko vỏ chạy ok rắc hơi rỉ 350k cụ có vác về sưu tầm ko

----------


## nhatson

cho em xin nhé, em quan tâm mạch còn chạy hay ko thôi, vỏ out có sao đâu ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Còn đây là cặp đôi digital

----------


## nhatson

> Còn đây là cặp đôi digital


trời đất sao nó lọt qua chỗ cụ roài  :Confused:

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> trời đất sao nó lọt qua chỗ cụ roài


em ghê gớm lắm mà khí khí

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> em ghê gớm lắm mà khí khí


Giải thích ngay k hiểu nhầm ạ.
Hôm lấy 3 bộ của bác ít nói, e có mang ra khoe tí thôi nhé chứ hàng vẫn đúng mục đích ạ hihi

----------


## nhatson

> Giải thích ngay k hiểu nhầm ạ.
> Hôm lấy 3 bộ của bác ít nói, e có mang ra khoe tí thôi nhé chứ hàng vẫn đúng mục đích ạ hihi



lâu quá ko thấy sow máy, em giậnnnnnnnn  :Cool:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> lâu quá ko thấy sow máy, em giậnnnnnnnn


Sắp có cái cho ae chém đc rồi ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác nhatson ,e m thì không theo dõi hết được , các  bác chém kinh quá thoắt 1 cái mười mấy trang 
em hỏi ngu tí , bác đang xây dựng máy lắp linh kiện tự động , phần mềm của nó như nào bác?? bác xây nốt hay chùa  :Big Grin:   bác chỉ em phát

----------


## nhatson

> @ bác nhatson ,e m thì không theo dõi hết được , các  bác chém kinh quá thoắt 1 cái mười mấy trang 
> em hỏi ngu tí , bác đang xây dựng máy lắp linh kiện tự động , phần mềm của nó như nào bác?? bác xây nốt hay chùa   bác chỉ em phát


em sẽ tổng hợp các nhà opensource ah
giờ thì phải có giàn cơ khí trước ah, em ko thik vận hành chay

trình tự như sau
1. ko có auto feeder, ko có vision
2. có vison
3. auto feeder


còn cấp bách quá thì mua controller của hảng madell
phần mềm vision dùng cổng camera USB cũng có 500usd + motion control 150usd nữa, tog cộng 650usd
http://www.ntscope.com/m2-2_parts.html



b.r

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ thớt làm chuyên nghiệp quá, em giờ đang tìm hiều để làm được một mạch điện thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác chủ thớt làm chuyên nghiệp quá, em giờ đang tìm hiều để làm được một mạch điện thôi


mỗi tháng cụ làm 1 2 mạch,  nhiều khi cụ vuợt qua em sau 5 năm đấy chứ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

tip tục cập nhật , hôm nay cắt vách cho router 500x1000




resul

----------


## anhxco

Bác chụp cận cảnh quá, trình em nhìn chưa ra, hi`.
Bác NS có kinh nghiệm gì về việc cân chỉnh không, cho e xin ít bí quyết.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác chụp cận cảnh quá, trình em nhìn chưa ra, hi`.
> Bác NS có kinh nghiệm gì về việc cân chỉnh không, cho e xin ít bí quyết.


báo cáo, vụ cân chĩnh phải hỏi cụ NAM, em nghiên cứu hai con máy japan ở nhà, muón cân chỉnh.... phải có cơ cấu căn chỉnh ngay từ đầu, mai em lôi máy tiện ra chụp cho bác xem, nó có hẳn hệ thống để cân đầu mâm cặp

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

đã xong 2 bát đỡ trục X
mai chiến típ bát trục Z và mount spindle

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác có hai cái combo be bé để làm gì đấy ạ  :Big Grin: 
 Mờ bác dùng hai pha thôi ạ, em thấy bác có đủ thể loại mà, chơi 3 pha pha có encode đi bác..

----------


## anhxco

> tip tục cập nhật , hôm nay cắt vách cho router 500x1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resul


Em hỏi ngu chút, e không kiếm ra me chuyên dụng để phay và cắt nhôm, e có thể dùng me khoan dùng trực tiếp hay mài lại làm sao để phay hoặc cắt đc không bác?
Với lại nước tưới nguội mình dùng laoị gì vậy ạ? Dùng nước thường đc không hay phải nước có cái màu như bác. hihi

----------


## nhatson

em dùng dao hợp kim 2 me mua ở chợ thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Bác có hai cái combo be bé để làm gì đấy ạ 
>  Mờ bác dùng hai pha thôi ạ, em thấy bác có đủ thể loại mà, chơi 3 pha pha có encode đi bác..


báo cáo em dùng làm trục z ah, 1 cây thì hơi chuối với spindle 2200w, nên em định twin drive ah
hành trình hơi ngắn có 80mm thôi, nhưng em dùng cắt tấm, nên chác cũng đủ

tạm thời em dùng 2 phase thôi ah, ctrinh là đồ nhà nhiu nhất có thể ah, 
khi nào làm xong drive 3 phase/ 5 phase thì mới được xài ah

máy móc thì em nghĩ phần cơ tốt nhất có thể rồi mới đầu tư tới hệ thống điện, hệ thống cơ khi luốn ngốn nhiều ngân sách hơn phần điện ah
có phần cơ khí xong kiểu nào cũng chạy được còn phần điện xịn thật xin cũng chỉ để coi motor quay vòng vòng thôi ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

cnc300, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> báo cáo em dùng làm trục z ah, 1 cây thì hơi chuối với spindle 2200w, nên em định twin drive ah
> hành trình hơi ngắn có 80mm thôi, nhưng em dùng cắt tấm, nên chác cũng đủ
> 
> tạm thời em dùng 2 phase thôi ah, ctrinh là đồ nhà nhiu nhất có thể ah, 
> khi nào làm xong drive 3 phase/ 5 phase thì mới được xài ah
> 
> máy móc thì em nghĩ phần cơ tốt nhất có thể rồi mới đầu tư tới hệ thống điện, hệ thống cơ khi luốn ngốn nhiều ngân sách hơn phần điện ah
> có phần cơ khí xong kiểu nào cũng chạy được còn phần điện xịn thật xin cũng chỉ để coi motor quay vòng vòng thôi ah 
> 
> b.r


Chà, mần công cụ để làm ăn đây.

----------


## nhatson

> Chà, mần công cụ để làm ăn đây.


xử lí vài vấn đề trước thôi cụ, ví dụ làm máy pnp cần cắt mấy tấm nhôm 100x800 , tự xử được tiện hơn ah

b.r

----------


## im_atntc

Bác ngocanh định dòm ngó 2 trục z hay sao zậy, nhưng ko ngờ bác Linh hơi bị sang double z luôn hả hehe. Máy này cơ khí toàn hàng dử G7, điện 100% VN.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác ngocanh định dòm ngó 2 trục z hay sao zậy, nhưng ko ngờ bác Linh hơi bị sang double z luôn hả hehe. Máy này cơ khí toàn hàng dử G7, điện 100% VN.


  Hô hô, Bác Chánh nói nhỏ thôi, lộ hết bí mật của em  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

đợt trước định làm 2 spindle để tools change, dự án bị đình lại, nên đổi qua chú router này ah
hix

----------


## anhxco

> Hô hô, Bác Chánh nói nhỏ thôi, lộ hết bí mật của em


Thế hôm trước thấy bác Quảng bán mấy bộ ngon lắm, không phải bác NA lụm hết rồi à?

----------


## nhatson

hàng hoá sẽ ngày càng khan hiếm, vì số người biết xài tăng cao, có làm máy thì dự trữ được thì cứ trữ ah

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> hàng hoá sẽ ngày càng khan hiếm, vì số người biết xài tăng cao, có làm máy thì dự trữ được thì cứ trữ ah
> 
> b.r


hi`hi`, mấy bác toàn "đại da", em cũng muốn trữ lắm mà không trữ đc nè

----------


## nhatson

> hi`hi`, mấy bác toàn "đại da", em cũng muốn trữ lắm mà không trữ đc nè


em đã bảo roài, cái dì cũng phải từ từ, em khởi nghiệp sưu tầm đồ cũ 10 năm trước rồi, thời điểm hiện tại .... có khung máy tốt hơn là đi lùng đồ used
giá càng ngày càng cao mà

trước em mua trượt có 70 80k/kg, giờ 400 500k/kg ac ac, em mua đồ mới cho lành, đỡ phải giành giật bon chen

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> em đã bảo roài, cái dì cũng phải từ từ, em khởi nghiệp sưu tầm đồ cũ 10 năm trước rồi, thời điểm hiện tại .... có khung máy tốt hơn là đi lùng đồ used
> giá càng ngày càng cao mà
> 
> trước em mua trượt có 70 80k/kg, giờ 400 500k/kg ac ac, em mua đồ mới cho lành, đỡ phải giành giật bon chen
> 
> b.r


Hì hì, thì không có kêu ca chút cho vui mà bác, 10 năm nữa có khi e k có chút nào trong tay cũng nên à. 
Về sản phẩm thương mại theo e nên mới tất tần tật, như bác nói có khi k cao hơn hàng cũ là bao. Dù sao hàng cũ cũng là Used, có bền đi nữa thì so với hàng mới rồi cũng đến lúc khấu hao thanh lý mà thôi, tốt quá cũng k nên. hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

Không biết bác Anhxco có biết độ bền như thế nào của 2nd japan không ? nếu biết lựa hàng 2nd thì đồ mới TQ vứt xó, mà bác có biết đồ mới japan giá thế nào không ? hehehe , em đoán giá 2nd vẫn sẽ tăng nữa vì vẫn có người đi mua, dù nó bằng hàng mới TQ người ta vẫn mua , ví dụ như mấy ông TQ qua bên đây giành giựt hàng với anh em mình kìa, họ bán hàng mới cho mình đi giựt hàng cũ hehehe.

        Tuỳ trường hợp mà chọn cái mới hay cũ , chứ không phải cái cũ là thanh lý đâu bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Không biết bác Anhxco có biết độ bền như thế nào của 2nd japan không ? nếu biết lựa hàng 2nd thì đồ mới TQ vứt xó, mà bác có biết đồ mới japan giá thế nào không ? hehehe , em đoán giá 2nd vẫn sẽ tăng nữa vì vẫn có người đi mua, dù nó bằng hàng mới TQ người ta vẫn mua , ví dụ như mấy ông TQ qua bên đây giành giựt hàng với anh em mình kìa, họ bán hàng mới cho mình đi giựt hàng cũ hehehe.
> 
>         Tuỳ trường hợp mà chọn cái mới hay cũ , chứ không phải cái cũ là thanh lý đâu bác.


em đồng ý, nhưng mà... ja pang của 20 năm trước khác ja pang e là khác hôm nay, em e là vậy 
mấy chú ja pang wa VN ăn nước mắn nhièu cũng bị đổi mùi, ko phải là ko thể thay đổi

túm lại cứ đợi xem ah
tổng kết lịch sử tới hiện tại là..... đồ tốt nhất  toàn là do mấy chú phátxi làm ra, anh ba nhà minh cũng có mùi, để xem sau đó làm đồ thế nào ah

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Không biết bác Anhxco có biết độ bền như thế nào của 2nd japan không ? nếu biết lựa hàng 2nd thì đồ mới TQ vứt xó, mà bác có biết đồ mới japan giá thế nào không ? hehehe , em đoán giá 2nd vẫn sẽ tăng nữa vì vẫn có người đi mua, dù nó bằng hàng mới TQ người ta vẫn mua , ví dụ như mấy ông TQ qua bên đây giành giựt hàng với anh em mình kìa, họ bán hàng mới cho mình đi giựt hàng cũ hehehe.
> 
>         Tuỳ trường hợp mà chọn cái mới hay cũ , chứ không phải cái cũ là thanh lý đâu bác.


Hì, xin lỗi bác Nam, e chỉ nói ý kiến chủ quan, thực sự e không biết độ bền và chất lượng của nó đến mức độ nào ạ.
Việc e thấy cái gì cũng có giá của nó cả, cái chất lượng hơn, dùng bên hơn đơn giản người ta dùng chất liệu tốt hơn và hệ số an toàn cao hơn ( e chưa nói đến độ chính xác hay gì gì khác nhé) như kiểu tải 50kg người ta thiết kế luôn 100kg chẳng hạn, hoặc người ta phân loại cho thằng dân dụng, công nghiệp. 
Như thời nay thì đúng như bác NS nó không như xưa nữa, e nghĩ ngay cả Nhật hay thằng nào đó cũng vậy à, hộ thực tế hơn, dù sao cũng là hàng thương mại, mọi thứ sản xuất ra đều tính đến vòng đời của nó, từ đó mà có các chuẩn khác nhau mà thôi. 
Thằng TQ e nghĩ không phải không tốt, vì cũng có loại này laoị kia, thằng này thằng kia sản xuất, như nói ở trên thôi thì muốn bền thì chọn dư dư chút.
Về người sử dụng hay ae diy thì đa số toàn muốn chọn hàng tốt mà ít tiền không à, vì toàn làm phá mà, xin lỗi vì lỡ có đụng chạm đến ai đó nhé.

----------


## nhatson

> Hì, xin lỗi bác Nam, e chỉ nói ý kiến chủ quan, thực sự e không biết độ bền và chất lượng của nó đến mức độ nào ạ.
> Việc e thấy cái gì cũng có giá của nó cả, cái chất lượng hơn, dùng bên hơn đơn giản người ta dùng chất liệu tốt hơn và hệ số an toàn cao hơn ( e chưa nói đến độ chính xác hay gì gì khác nhé) như kiểu tải 50kg người ta thiết kế luôn 100kg chẳng hạn, hoặc người ta phân loại cho thằng dân dụng, công nghiệp. 
> Như thời nay thì đúng như bác NS nó không như xưa nữa, e nghĩ ngay cả Nhật hay thằng nào đó cũng vậy à, hộ thực tế hơn, dù sao cũng là hàng thương mại, mọi thứ sản xuất ra đều tính đến vòng đời của nó, từ đó mà có các chuẩn khác nhau mà thôi. 
> Thằng TQ e nghĩ không phải không tốt, vì cũng có loại này laoị kia, thằng này thằng kia sản xuất, như nói ở trên thôi thì muốn bền thì chọn dư dư chút.
> Về người sử dụng hay ae diy thì đa số toàn muốn chọn hàng tốt mà ít tiền không à, vì toàn làm phá mà, xin lỗi vì lỡ có đụng chạm đến ai đó nhé.


cái này còn tùy ah, G7 có khoa học cơ bản phát triển họ có thể chế tạo ra những vật liệu ko tưởng

em ví dụ thực tế, xe cẩu , chiếc này ở VN, em được sờ qua rồi, nó có thể cẩu được 80tấn , mà trọng lượng của nó chỉ nặng hơn rommoc bình thường 5<>6tấn
thân xe được làm bằng thép high disenty, china... copy xe okies, nhưng cẩu được 80 tấn thì phải nặng hơn romooc bình thường nhiều đấy ah




một ví dụ, công nghệ gia công china dạo này cũng tốt, vẫn chưa làm được động cơ jet đủ tót>> vấn đề vật liệu

----------


## anhxco

> cái này còn tùy ah, G7 có khoa học cơ bản phát triển họ có thể chế tạo ra những vật liệu ko tưởng
> 
> em ví dụ thực tế, xe cẩu , chiếc này ở VN, em được sờ qua rồi, nó có thể cẩu được 80tấn , mà trọng lượng của nó chỉ nặng hơn rommoc bình thường 5<>6tấn
> thân xe được làm bằng thép high disenty, china... copy xe okies, nhưng cẩu được 80 tấn thì phải nặng hơn romooc bình thường nhiều đấy ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> một ví dụ, công nghệ gia công china dạo này cũng tốt, vẫn chưa làm được động cơ jet đủ tót>> vấn đề vật liệu


hi`hi`, ok bác.

----------


## nhatson

chuong trình hôm nay, clean THK KR46, cũ quá phốt hỏng hết, trước chạy nhôm mạt nhôm chui vào bi, giờ phải tháo ra clean + thay bi , phốt hỏng giờ phải nghiên cứu cơ câu che cho thanh trượt



con trượt


hệ thống hồi bi vít me


hồi bi con trượt ( bằng nhựa)


thanh trượt


vòng bi



qd thay bi mới , nay mua được 1 cặp 7001 có vẻ là đồ chính hãng


b.r

----------


## anhxco

Em hỏi ngoài lề chút, em thấy mấy con óc bắt cho nhôm định hình có hình chử nhật, thiết kế ôm chặt vào rãnh, không biết mấy cái đấy mua ở đâu và giá cả thế nào bác nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

mua chỗ cty bán thanh nhôm ah  :Smile: 

còn siêng thì DIY ah

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

em mua đồ mới nó hét 5000k 1 con  :Stick Out Tongue:   , nhiều lúc có cả mớ  , tức mình phay nhôm rồi ngồi quay tay cũng dùng được , bác nhật sơn trong đó mua ốc giá cả như nào bác? bán gói hay lại bán con như ngoài này  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> em mua đồ mới nó hét 5000k 1 con   , nhiều lúc có cả mớ  , tức mình phay nhôm rồi ngồi quay tay cũng dùng được , bác nhật sơn trong đó mua ốc giá cả như nào bác? bán gói hay lại bán con như ngoài này


Vậy à bác, mua sỉ không rẻ hơn à, mua về dùng dần, hi`hi`.
Mà bác phay nhôm có rẻ hơn không? có gì bán e ít.

----------


## nhatson

> em mua đồ mới nó hét 5000k 1 con   , nhiều lúc có cả mớ  , tức mình phay nhôm rồi ngồi quay tay cũng dùng được , bác nhật sơn trong đó mua ốc giá cả như nào bác? bán gói hay lại bán con như ngoài này


em toàn mua china, nó cũng bán con ma, mua nhiều rẻ hơn tí, nhìn chung vẫn đát, túm lại cty bán nhôm , ko lãi ỏ nhôm, lãi ở phụ kiện
trong này thấy cụ vinamitcnc hay mua nextway, mua lẻ đắt, mua bịch 100 200pcs thì cũng gọi là chấp nhận được

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Vậy à bác, mua sỉ không rẻ hơn à, mua về dùng dần, hi`hi`.
> Mà bác phay nhôm có rẻ hơn không? có gì bán e ít.


phay nhôm thì em không ngại ngại mỗi khoản " quay tay" thôi  :Wink:   bác cần thì em phay nhôm cho rồi đem về mà " quay tay"  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> phay nhôm thì em không ngại ngại mỗi khoản " quay tay" thôi   bác cần thì em phay nhôm cho rồi đem về mà " quay tay"


Em thì đồ thiếu tùm lùm, có mà để quay tay là nhất rồi, còn hơn là không có gì bác à. Bác cứ inbox cái giá, có gì cần thì e nhắn vậy, hi`hi`.
Thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

thêm vài cái ảnh minh họa 
suốt ngày ôm mấy cái step chán lắm rồi các bác ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em thì đồ thiếu tùm lùm, có mà để quay tay là nhất rồi, còn hơn là không có gì bác à. Bác cứ inbox cái giá, có gì cần thì e nhắn vậy, hi`hi`.
> Thanks


bác cần mấy cái thì đem nhôm em phay cho , , bác  lên đê la thành mua nhôm tầm 6mm là ok , ít thì em tặng bác , đáng bao nhiêu đâu :Wink:

----------

anhxco

----------


## diy1102

> bác cần mấy cái thì đem nhôm em phay cho , , bác  lên đê la thành mua nhôm tầm 6mm là ok , ít thì em tặng bác , đáng bao nhiêu đâu


Bác này ở đà nẵng mà anh.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> bác cần mấy cái thì đem nhôm em phay cho , , bác  lên đê la thành mua nhôm tầm 6mm là ok , ít thì em tặng bác , đáng bao nhiêu đâu


 Nhà bác ở đâu ? để thi thoảng "nhờ" bác phay giúp em vài cái chi tiết với...

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nhà bác ở đâu ? để thi thoảng "nhờ" bác phay giúp em vài cái chi tiết với...


em inbox bác địa chỉ rồi , bác " nhờ " gì cứ alo em  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> bác cần mấy cái thì đem nhôm em phay cho , , bác  lên đê la thành mua nhôm tầm 6mm là ok , ít thì em tặng bác , đáng bao nhiêu đâu


hi`hi`, em ở Đà Nẵng bác à!

----------


## solero

Mùng 1 em bay vào Đà Nẵng. Bác cần bao nhiêu con em mang cho. Hàng xịn lỗ ốc M6.

----------


## lekimhung

Em mua tại nextway 6k/con m8, giá này là ok chưa vậy mấy bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Em mua tại nextway 6k/con m8, giá này là ok chưa vậy mấy bác.


cụ thử hỏi mua 1 bich 200 con hoặc 500con xem nextway chào giá bao nhiêu

b.r

----------


## nhatson

hôm nay, chỉ được có thế này thôi

----------


## ít nói

> Mùng 1 em bay vào Đà Nẵng. Bác cần bao nhiêu con em mang cho. Hàng xịn lỗ ốc M6.


vào đà nẵng xong có qua HN ko .

----------


## nhatson

ông cụ đó lượn văn môn suốt, cụ cứ phục kíck dưới đó là okies

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận bác Linh phức tạp vấn đề dữ ta , em thì gắn 2 chỉ cần điều khiển 1 bên là xong, khoảng cách quá gần thì không ảnh hưởng vặn khung đâu, nhưng bác thì quá giỏi về step nên song mã Z không thành vấn đề rồi. Z thì cứng vững rồi , liệu thằng X đơn chiếc có đủ vững chạy như con Datron không ? có gắn thêm thanh trượt tăng độ cứng không?

----------


## nhatson

> công nhận bác Linh phức tạp vấn đề dữ ta , em thì gắn 2 chỉ cần điều khiển 1 bên là xong, khoảng cách quá gần thì không ảnh hưởng vặn khung đâu, nhưng bác thì quá giỏi về step nên song mã Z không thành vấn đề rồi. Z thì cứng vững rồi , liệu thằng X đơn chiếc có đủ vững chạy như con Datron không ? có gắn thêm thanh trượt tăng độ cứng không?


báo cáo trình còi nên ko dám làm 1 bên trượt 1 bên linear guide ah, vói lại nhà có 2 cái, nên nghĩ pan đó trước, dùng thêm trượt lại tốn tiền ah

x thì tạm thời dùng nhôm định hình giữ tên THK, xong rồi lấy hắn xử hán làm lại cái X cho gấu hơn ah, giờ thì ko có tbi để chạy dược 850mm ah
b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> cụ thử hỏi mua 1 bich 200 con hoặc 500con xem nextway chào giá bao nhiêu
> 
> b.r


Hói nó 50 con thì nó báo 6k, hỏi tiếp 400 con nó cũng nói 6k, thôi mua luôn 4 bịch mỗi bịch 100 con cũng không muốn trả giá làm gì, làm quá nó dẹp luôn cty mai mốt không biết mua chỗ nào à.

----------


## nhatson

> Hói nó 50 con thì nó báo 6k, hỏi tiếp 400 con nó cũng nói 6k, thôi mua luôn 4 bịch mỗi bịch 100 con cũng không muốn trả giá làm gì, làm quá nó dẹp luôn cty mai mốt không biết mua chỗ nào à.


hihi vậy là sát giá rồi đấy ah, hôm nào thử đổi dt gọi hỏi lại xem sao ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo cụ Nam, máy xong mà X ko ổn, em sẽ dùng nó để diy cái X của nó với trượt 30 và vit me 25 ah


b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Mùng 1 em bay vào Đà Nẵng. Bác cần bao nhiêu con em mang cho. Hàng xịn lỗ ốc M6.


Bác vào ĐN à, hi`hi`, em giờ chắc cần tâm 20-30 con thôi à.Mất công đi có gì hay hay bác mang theo luôn bác  :Smile: .
Bác cho cái kế hoạch vô ĐN, để ae trong này sắp xếp giao lưu 1 bữa, tiện thể e cũng gặp ae đây cho biết mặt luôn, e là mem mới chưa biết ai cả. hi`hi`

----------


## solero

> hôm nay, chỉ được có thế này thôi


Thấy song mã Y nhiều rồi nhưng giờ mới thấy song mã Z. Đúng là cái khó ló cái ... phức tạp mà.




> vào đà nẵng xong có qua HN ko .


Có chứ. Nhưng mà tới Nội Bài thôi.





> ông cụ đó lượn văn môn suốt, cụ cứ phục kíck dưới đó là okies


Úi giời lắm lúc nó có cả tạ mà chả có nhu cầu. May mà hôm trước hứng lên làm một ít  :Big Grin: 




> Bác vào ĐN à, hi`hi`, em giờ chắc cần tâm 20-30 con thôi à.Mất công đi có gì hay hay bác mang theo luôn bác .
> Bác cho cái kế hoạch vô ĐN, để ae trong này sắp xếp giao lưu 1 bữa, tiện thể e cũng gặp ae đây cho biết mặt luôn, e là mem mới chưa biết ai cả. hi`hi`


Dạ chiều 1/10 em vào đó. Đến 5/10 em bay về. Lịch làm việc nói chung cũng kín nhưng chiều tối và tối thì Okies bác ạ. Em ở KS Đà Nẵng Riverside

----------


## Tuanlm

> Vậy à bác, mua sỉ không rẻ hơn à, mua về dùng dần, hi`hi`.
> Mà bác phay nhôm có rẻ hơn không? có gì bán e ít.


Anhcox mua lập là về, qua mình cho mượn máy khoan, taro tự động. Làm 1 h chắc được một núi.

----------


## nhatson

dmg mori seki có 1 dòng twin drive trục y và z , "Driven at the Center of Gravity - DCG"








hai chú phát xít hợp lại làm đồ gúm thật, kt cạnh tranh hơn, mấy hãng sx đồ công nghiệp cũng chú trọng truyền thông ghe
chịu khó làm clip đẹp mắt

----------


## nhatson

xem xong clip mới nhớ, nếu úp mặt 2 con trượt vào, gắn spindle vào giữa sao cho tâm motor với tâm 2 vít me thẳng hàng hay hơn  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

hệ thống hồi bi trượt THK KR46

----------


## Nam CNC

ráp cái này chua chát lắm à , hồi trước em dùng tới eto mới đưa block vào ray được đó.

----------


## nhatson

sao phải dùng eto ah. em nhét tứng viên rồi đủn tới dủn lui blok thôi ah
chấp nhận thiếu 1 2 3 viên ah
em nhét ít bi mới vào xem sao  :Smile: 

nhu cụ Nam nói, đồ japan có dộ bền ko tưởng , sau 3 4 năm hdt trong dkiên tệ hại chỗ em, giờ clean nhét bi vào vẫn còn preload, hd vẫn trơn tru

----------


## nhatson

clean con truot ko chưa ổn, vit me vẫn còn kêu lọc cọc, xem ra phải thay bi vit me 
kim chỉ nam thay bi vit me, chiến thôi

----------


## anhcos

Đoạn video tháo lắp này có thêm bản 3D nữa xem hay quá...
Kụ NS tính dùng bi gì bỏ vào thay đấy, hồi trước thấy NamCNC mua bi thay bá đạo lắm...

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy bác cho em hỏi ở đâu có bán bi 1.5mm với 2.0mm vậy ạ ?

----------


## biết tuốt

bi lẻ số kho mua phết các bác nhỉ?? 1 là xem vòng bi có loại nào vừa tháo ra lắp vào thôi chứ bi vitme với ray trượt là k có bán ?

----------


## Nam CNC

nói chung thấy cây trượt của bác nhất sơn là cấp chính xác C7 , mà xài nhiều quá nên kêu lục cục rồi, mua bi chưa chác cải thiện nhiều, nếu THK thì mua 1 block trượt tròn phi 20 của THK luôn thì sẽ lấy được bi đúng size , nhớ không lầm là phi viên bi 3.175mm.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy bác cho em hỏi ở đâu có bán bi 1.5mm với 2.0mm vậy ạ ?


sài gòn thì cứ ra ta uyên ah, thử bi em cứ lấy giấy nhám chà, ko xước là okies  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> nói chung thấy cây trượt của bác nhất sơn là cấp chính xác C7 , mà xài nhiều quá nên kêu lục cục rồi, mua bi chưa chác cải thiện nhiều, nếu THK thì mua 1 block trượt tròn phi 20 của THK luôn thì sẽ lấy được bi đúng size , nhớ không lầm là phi viên bi 3.175mm.



báo cáo con trượt ko kêu nữa, thật ra vệ sinh là hết, cái phốt hỏng, mạt nhôm chui vào nên làm kẹt bi
giờ quay nhanh vit me bi kêu, em nghĩ cũng do mạt nhôm thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ông bà dã dạy ko sai, ko có cái dại nào như cái dại nào

----------


## ít nói

> ông bà dã dạy ko sai, ko có cái dại nào như cái dại nào


Haha . cái này cho vào cũng ko khó mà. Ít nói tháo hoài. Bi mua thì khó thôi. Toàn số lẻ

----------


## nhatson

> Haha . cái này cho vào cũng ko khó mà. Ít nói tháo hoài. Bi mua thì khó thôi. Toàn số lẻ


cụ cho vào có bị dư ko, em cứ dư hoài, nhét hết ko được haiz

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

Thợ giỏi !!!

----------


## nhatson

hôm nay tạm dừng thế này

----------


## anhxco

> hôm nay tạm dừng thế này


cụ NS sao không chơi luôn double X cho nó đồng bộ ạ, nhìn con X lẻ loi quá.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo X dài 850, em phải dựng xong con này , mới có thiết bị để chế tạo lại trục X ah, có thể là em chơi dual x axis 1 cái mặt trước 1 cái mặt sau


part có lun đây ah


nhưng có lẽ làm lại trục X quá khổ này trước

----------


## emptyhb

> cụ cho vào có bị dư ko, em cứ dư hoài, nhét hết ko được haiz
> 
> b.r


Bác vừa cho vào vừa xoay, khi đầy rồi chỉ còn lại trong rãnh hồi bi thì bác bôi mỡ bò vào rãnh hổi, nhét bi vào, úp lại thế là đủ thôi

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác vừa cho vào vừa xoay, khi đầy rồi chỉ còn lại trong rãnh hồi bi thì bác bôi mỡ bò vào rãnh hổi, nhét bi vào, úp lại thế là đủ thôi


cho đầy thì ko nhét ống hồi vào được ah, bỏ vài con mới nhét được, em hết nhẩn nại raoi ah

----------


## anhxco

> cho đầy thì ko nhét ống hồi vào được ah, bỏ vài con mới nhét được, em hết nhẩn nại raoi ah


Từ từ bác, e nhớ bác hay nói với e câu gì đó mà .. cố lên bác!!

----------


## cuongmay

khi bạn bỏ bi đầy rồi thì lấy 1 cây sắt chọt vô lỗ rồi xoay ngược visme lại vài vòng để các viên bi chèn sát vào nhau lúc đó sẽ lại có chỗ trống để bỏ thêm bi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hehe, ngồi 2 3 tiếng roài, hi sinh mổi ống 4 bi vậy ah, với lại găn bi mới xen kẽ nó sẽ hơi tức, bi sẽ ko liên tục dược, dùng 1 thời gian em nghỉ sẽ dễ hơn ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

vẫn còn 1 chặng đường dài , em phấn dấu đi nhờ vả cho xong cái chân và máng nước trước, mấy thứ còn lại DIY từ từ

----------


## thuhanoi

> vẫn còn 1 chặng đường dài , em phấn dấu đi nhờ vả cho xong cái chân và máng nước trước, mấy thứ còn lại DIY từ từ


Bác Nhatson lên nhanh đấy chứ

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson lên nhanh đấy chứ


hix, báo cáo cụ,  toàn đồ uesd có sẳn , lam vài miếng nhôm rồi ráp lego nên nhanh ah
may thứ phải đi dặt làm như chân máy, máng nước, bàn T slot phải đợi chắc cũng lâu ah

b.r

----------


## ga_cnc

kiểu double z này thấy cũng hay, em cũng dùng kiểu này để chống tuột Z, nhưng sau đó thiếu đồ chơi nên gỡ ra rồi  :Cool:  bác có nâng gầm Z lên nữa không, em thấy hơi thấp nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> kiểu double z này thấy cũng hay, em cũng dùng kiểu này để chống tuột Z, nhưng sau đó thiếu đồ chơi nên gỡ ra rồi  bác có nâng gầm Z lên nữa không, em thấy hơi thấp nhỉ


báo cáo, em ko ham kiểu all in one nữa
em xác định luôn máy dùng cắt nhôm tấm , thường là 16mm đổ lại,  dữ lắm là 25mm đến 30mm  :Smile:  , khoảng trống dưới Z  hiện tại là 200m, bàn t slot thép dầy 25mm , em vẫn còn tới 175mm lận ah
em có 2 mức Z , có thể để 175 hoac hạ xuống còn 75mm ah
dù sao trục Z của em cũng có 80 thôi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> báo cáo, em ko ham kiểu all in one nữa
> em xác định luôn máy dùng cắt nhôm tấm , thường là 16mm đổ lại,  dữ lắm là 25mm đến 30mm  , khoảng trống dưới Z  hiện tại là 200m, bàn t slot thép dầy 25mm , em vẫn còn tới 175mm lận ah
> em có 2 mức Z , có thể để 175 hoac hạ xuống còn 75mm ah
> dù sao trục Z của em cũng có 80 thôi ah
> 
> b.r


cụ nhatson có tài liệu nào nói về sự khác nhau giữa H frame và dạng router ko à.
đang khởi động làm chú H theo thiết kế này . ko dám chơi gang đúc nên làm nhôm thôi 
dạng này có lẽ ko xài bk bf mà có thể sẽ độ 1 đầu chặn bình thường 1 đầu xà fk
ôi chao ôi sao khó thế ko biết . em phục pác thật vừa làm điện tử vừa ngồi ráp máy đc.
.

----------


## nhatson

router lợi vè hành trình y, nhưng vấn đề là trục X ko đủ cứng vũng , vì nếu là cứng vững >>> trọng lượng X tăng >> để tăng ổn định phải nghĩ cách tăng trọng lượng bệ máy

H framer truc X cứng vửng tốt, gia cố truc X ko ah hưởng đến trọng lượng di chuyển, mình ko cần nghĩ cách gia tăng trọng lượng thân máy 
 hạn chế là hành trình Y bị thiệt, thường bệ máy 600 , chắc chắn cung vững thì hành trình 300, ăn gian thì hành trinh 400 ah
nếu gia công khối thì H frame tốt hơn, gia công tấm thì router vẫn là lựa chọn thôi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> router lợi vè hành trình y, nhưng vấn đề là trục X ko đủ cứng vũng , vì nếu là cứng vững >>> trọng lượng X tăng >> để tăng ổn định phải nghĩ cách tăng trọng lượng bệ máy
> 
> H framer truc X cứng vửng tốt, gia cố truc X ko ah hưởng đến trọng lượng di chuyển, mình ko cần nghĩ cách gia tăng trọng lượng thân máy 
>  hạn chế là hành trình Y bị thiệt, thường bệ máy 600 , chắc chắn cung vững thì hành trình 300, ăn gian thì hành trinh 400 ah
> nếu gia công khối thì H frame tốt hơn, gia công tấm thì router vẫn là lựa chọn thôi ah
> 
> b.r


đã hiểu phần nào . vậy nếu máy là 6060 thì hành trình là 600 400 .

----------


## nhatson

> đã hiểu phần nào . vậy nếu máy là 6060 thì hành trình là 600 400 .


h frame base máy 600x600 chay tot ở 400x350mm chứ ah

cụ cứ đề cao em, thật sự vào thời điểm 2010 trở đi ráp máy rất dễ, như con nít chơi lego ấy mà, cái chính là có đủ ngân sách, part làm được thì làm ko làm được thì đặt , thông tin thì có thể hỏi cụ gúc

còn làm máy thật sự ko chỉ là ráp thành cái máy chạy tốt, mà phải có tke tốt, sao cho việc chế tạo giảm giá thành, giảm tiêu hao vật liệu, mà máy có thể hạot động ổn định thơi gian dài, chất lượng gia công đảm bảo, thậm chí còn chịu được độ phá của người sử dụng

----------


## nhatson

to it noi, 1 mẫu kim chỉ nam cho cụ, đúc nhôm em ko biết o ngoài đấy thế nào, đúc được thì tốt quá ah
ko thì mẫu này có thể làm kim chỉ nam cho cụ



máy có thể ko tốt, nhưng em chắc chắn kỹ thuật CAM của chủ máy là tốt  :Smile: 








lười thì mua nguyên con ah
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...08&ns=1#detail

----------


## ít nói

Đúc và phay phẳng chứ cụ. Trình bé ta cứ sẵn về chỉ khoa lỗ thôi. Ko dám tự thiết kế bởi vì ko có trình đôk tính kết cấu vật liệu tối ưu . đã chốt h frame. Dự là khung đúc nhôm tầm 90kg nhôm .hoàn thành tầm 20 triệu cho 1 bộ full ray vông mới

----------


## nhatson

> Đúc và phay phẳng chứ cụ. Trình bé ta cứ sẵn về chỉ khoa lỗ thôi. Ko dám tự thiết kế bởi vì ko có trình đôk tính kết cấu vật liệu tối ưu . đã chốt h frame. Dự là khung đúc nhôm tầm 90kg nhôm .hoàn thành tầm 20 triệu cho 1 bộ full ray vông mới


ok cụ, em biết mấy bộ này, cũng thik, nhưng có tí bắc trong người, sĩ diện nói hok thèm, nên cứ diy, mà DIY chưa biết khi nào mới tốt hơn cái body H frame của tàu  :Smile: 
mà làm hơn rồi tính chi phí cũng HƠN luôn  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> ok cụ, em biết mấy bộ này, cũng thik, nhưng có tí bắc trong người, sĩ diện nói hok thèm, nên cứ diy, mà DIY chưa biết khi nào mới tốt hơn cái body H frame của tàu 
> mà làm hơn rồi tính chi phí cũng HƠN luôn


À  thì người chế tạo vn ai chả chê máy tầu này nọ . Chả ai dám nhận mình thua kém tầu cả nhưng thực sự là rất khó để vượt qua China 
hôm trước test bộ vexta asd12 ac asd13aa . với asm66aa thấy như nhau. và ko hỉu analog thì cũng thấy tốc thấp êm dữ .
như vậy tạm kết luận china đã bắt kịp Japan về chế tao động cơ tuy nhiên là kịp so với japan 15 năm trước.
vn thì em đoán thua china khoảng 20 năm gì đó > vn thua nhật 35 năm . quá sợ có ai cho tôi một cánh cửa nhìn ra thế giới một cách công bằng ?

----------


## nhatson

> À  thì người chế tạo vn ai chả chê máy tầu này nọ . Chả ai dám nhận mình thua kém tầu cả nhưng thực sự là rất khó để vượt qua China 
> hôm trước test bộ vexta asd12 ac asd13aa . với asm66aa thấy như nhau. và ko hỉu analog thì cũng thấy tốc thấp êm dữ .
> như vậy tạm kết luận china đã bắt kịp Japan về chế tao động cơ tuy nhiên là kịp so với japan 15 năm trước.
> vn thì em đoán thua china khoảng 20 năm gì đó > vn thua nhật 35 năm . quá sợ có ai cho tôi một cánh cửa nhìn ra thế giới một cách công bằng ?


eheh, dĩ nhiên là chê rồi, ngoài cụ ko biết sao, trong này có nhà cung cấp máy japan cũ , giá hơn ve chai tí, noi chung là  máy china tốt thì giá ko rẻ, mà máy giá rẻ china ko đọ lại máy củ của japan mà giá rất hợp lí


như con này đợt rồi có anh bạn bảo, có 1 con bãi rã điện còn xác, trượt hơi sét ổng ko thik, nó đòi 20t, thik thì xuống hốt
bác thế nào em ko biết, chứ em mà có nhu cầu em mua con này, ko mua cái H của china  :Smile:  



túm lại về kinh tế, về kỹ thuật, chúng ta nằm ở nửa dưới cùa thề giới, chuyện này cũng bthuong, ko có dì đáng xấu hổ, 
chúng ta mới thực sự hoà bình 25 năm, mà tinh thần là lại căng thẳng rồi

trên phuong diện là người dùng sản phẩm, hoặc phương diện người kinh doanh đồ china quan trọng là giá và sản phẩm, 
với em, trên phương diện là nhà cung cấp thì ko phải như vậy

sản phẩm có 4P 
1. Product > sản phẩm 
2. Promotion > chiêu thị, anh mua cái này, tôi giảm giá cho anh , tôi tặng anh cái này
3. Place > địa điểm bác bất chợt muốn uống coke phải đi bộ 1 2km.... em nghĩ khi đó coca ko phải là biểu tượng phổ biến sau biểu tượng của đồng dola được đâu ah
4. Price 

chúng ta ko đấu được về product/price ta còn có promotion và place, ngoài đó thì hơi căng trong này thì có nhiều lợi điểm về place
em được đào tạo về kinh tế và marketing, thấy mấy cụ làm kỹ thuật đi làm kinh tế thấy lãng phí lắm


kinh doanh máy móc, có thể lý triết lí của mercedes việt nam hiện tại để làm dẫn dường
chúng ta ko cần show room ở tất cả các thành phố, chúng ta chỉ cần các show room ở tp lớn, khi mua xe người ta sẵn sàng lặn lội lên tp , thậm chí đưa cà gia dình di như 1 kì nghỉ, nhưng service thì phải ở tại chỗ, mỗi làn sự cố kéo xe lên sài gon hay hà nội là ko chấp nhận được, cho nên điều chúng ta cần làm là mở service ở thật nhiều nơi

còn ngoài đó thế nào chứ trong này thì em thấy nhiều thứ china ko vào được, spham nhựa, cao su vv cũng có vài món có thể chống đỡ tôt
còn việc nhận thua hay ko nhận thua ko wan trọng, wan trong là kiếm cho mình 1 con dường + có lòng tin để tiến lên thôi
ko lẽ lời khuyên của bác là, mình làm ko lại china, bỏ đi đừng làm nữa mua đồ china về xài ah  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## ít nói

> eheh, dĩ nhiên là chê rồi, ngoài cụ ko biết sao, trong này có nhà cung cấp máy japan cũ , giá hơn ve chai tí, noi chung là  máy china tốt thì giá ko rẻ, mà máy giá rẻ china ko đọ lại máy củ của japan mà giá rất hợp lí
> 
> 
> như con này đợt rồi có anh bạn bảo, có 1 con bãi rã điện còn xác, trượt hơi sét ổng ko thik, nó đòi 20t, thik thì xuống hốt
> bác thế nào em ko biết, chứ em mà có nhu cầu em mua con này, ko mua cái H của china  
> 
> 
> 
> túm lại về kinh tế, về kỹ thuật, chúng ta nằm ở nửa dưới cùa thề giới, chuyện này cũng bthuong, ko có dì đáng xấu hổ, 
> ...


máy cũ thì em biết nhưng cũng tạm hiểu nó thế này
1 con bãi cũ ngon thì giá ko rẻ ( vít me và ray trượt nhật xin dùng 20 năm chưa hỏng vẫn chính xác như hồi đầu xuất xưởng vít me đài loan xịn khoảng 5 đến 10 năm đã sai số ) 
1 con rẻ thì ko còn gì để làm độ nó lên khá khó còn độ làm những việc bình thường thì lại ko ăn đc 1 con bình thường hihi ( cái này có lẽ là do đẳng cấp )
ngoai này em đã thấy nhiều cao nhân từng rước xác về và chạy mach3 và đa số đã thấy thất bại thảm hại không thể kiểm soát nổi tình hình .
còn em vẫn mê 1 mẩn 1 vài bé đời cao ví dụ như truớc có pác Chí Thành bán vài em đài loan 2006 180 triệu đó. tiếc rằng là đợt đó em ko đủ đạn đến gần đây mới hỏi để mua thì nó ko còn

----------


## nhatson

> máy cũ thì em biết nhưng cũng tạm hiểu nó thế này
> 1 con bãi cũ ngon thì giá ko rẻ ( vít me và ray trượt nhật xin dùng 20 năm chưa hỏng vẫn chính xác như hồi đầu xuất xưởng vít me đài loan xịn khoảng 5 đến 10 năm đã sai số ) 
> 1 con rẻ thì ko còn gì để làm độ nó lên khá khó còn độ làm những việc bình thường thì lại ko ăn đc 1 con bình thường hihi ( cái này có lẽ là do đẳng cấp )
> ngoai này em đã thấy nhiều cao nhân từng rước xác về và chạy mach3 và đa số đã thấy thất bại thảm hại không thể kiểm soát nổi tình hình .
> còn em vẫn mê 1 mẩn 1 vài bé đời cao ví dụ như truớc có pác Chí Thành bán vài em đài loan 2006 180 triệu đó. tiếc rằng là đợt đó em ko đủ đạn đến gần đây mới hỏi để mua thì nó ko còn


haiz, trong này con đời 2000, ban 400x600 ko bao chạy, nhưng tủ điện fanuc còn nguyên, cứ việc ngồi check,  giá 100t, máy used thì phải ngồi đợi, 
1 sộ người có mối liên hệ, có thể oder  bên japan có 1 đội đi lùng, cho giá lun, gởi hình bác đồng ý thì chuyển tiền và đợi hàng
còn trong này máy dựng đầy chạy ầm ầm, máy ko ngon, kỹ năng vận hành sẽ khoả lấp

làm việc gì cũng có khó khăn cả, trong này có những chỗ người ta chuyên độ lại máy, máy cụ rành tí hí ha hí hửng độ, mới vài tháng chưa xong là đã nản rồi, kinh nghiệm là sức lực, trí tuệ, tiền bạc , thời gian , đôi khi là máu nữa, thất bại mấy chỗ bác quen em ko nghĩ nó có thể làm tiêu chuẩn đâu ah

ngoài đó độ bằng mach3, trong này đi dặt mạch, em thấy cả mạch máy CNC chạy bằng hardware ( CPU+FPGA) dkhien colsed loop diy nữa kìa, tốt ko thì ko biết, nhưng mà thấy có làm, còn muốn tốt thì phải có thời gian nghiên cứu cải tiến, còn làm phát ăn ngay thì em ko thấy có nhiều trường hợp

nhưng mà, cụ nhớ nhé, ngoài đó mua đồ china tiện, trong này ko tiện lắm đâu  :Smile: 

mà túm lại, giá ko tốt, sp chưa bằng china em thấy có gì sai đâu ah
ko lẽ ko làm lại >> nên trở thanh thương gia đi mua đồ china về bán hoặc dùng hay sao ah

b.r

----------

jimmyli

----------


## ít nói

Cụ nó vấn đề close loop hôm trước có xem 1 pác china làm 1 bộ  . 

1 bộ gồm 1 điều khiển và 1 cụm encoder gắn đít motor hoặc gắn đâu thì gắn. 
bộ diều khiển kết hợp với driver tạo thành close loop  . các bố ý đúng là dám nghĩ dám làm

----------


## nhatson

cụ nói thằng này đúng ko?


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...30&ns=1#detail

cách đây 4 5 năm,HBS chưa ra đời, em có mua, em cũng có thuyết phục thằng làm ra nó,  mày tich hợp đi sẽ hay hơn là làm rời
nó bảo tao đang nghiên cứu, haha mà giờ chắc ko làm nữa vì cũng sẽ ko cạnh tranh lại HBS
thằng này nó dùng pp tượng tự cái luận án này
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/jgrimbleb...s/stepmoto.pdf



b.r

----------


## marl

> máy cũ thì em biết nhưng cũng tạm hiểu nó thế này
> 1 con bãi cũ ngon thì giá ko rẻ ( vít me và ray trượt nhật xin dùng 20 năm chưa hỏng vẫn chính xác như hồi đầu xuất xưởng vít me đài loan xịn khoảng 5 đến 10 năm đã sai số ) 
> 1 con rẻ thì ko còn gì để làm độ nó lên khá khó còn độ làm những việc bình thường thì lại ko ăn đc 1 con bình thường hihi ( cái này có lẽ là do đẳng cấp )
> ngoai này em đã thấy nhiều cao nhân từng rước xác về và chạy mach3 và đa số đã thấy thất bại thảm hại không thể kiểm soát nổi tình hình .
> còn em vẫn mê 1 mẩn 1 vài bé đời cao ví dụ như truớc có pác Chí Thành bán vài em đài loan 2006 180 triệu đó. tiếc rằng là đợt đó em ko đủ đạn đến gần đây mới hỏi để mua thì nó ko còn


Nếu các bác cần khôi phục lại toàn bộ phần điện điều khiển của một máy CNC cũ hoặc thay mới hoàn toàn hệ điều khiển cũ thì các bác có thể liên hệ với em, vấn đề này em giải quyết được. Em ở Hà Nội.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu các bác cần khôi phục lại toàn bộ phần điện điều khiển của một máy CNC cũ hoặc thay mới hoàn toàn hệ điều khiển cũ thì các bác có thể liên hệ với em, vấn đề này em giải quyết được. Em ở Hà Nội.


sao bác ko PM cho bác ấy nhỉ?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cụ itnoi muốn mua máy, em nghĩ làm 1 chuyến vào trong này, dạo bãi, 180t có thể kiếm cái máy ngon lành như của thanh bán

b.r

----------


## ít nói

http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/deta...08&ns=1#detail
Hạng này mới độc . diy lun . cụ làm driver em nghĩ tốt rồi. Cái driver của cụ em đã test qua. Bỏ qua độ bền thì em thấy khá êm ái . thêm cục này nữa à anh em có vếc sơn . thay vếc ta
Nó lợi cái em cắm vô motor 50 nm thì kinh khủng

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

na ná cái proaush, hiện đại hơn là hiệu chỉnh bằng software . 
tich hợp được thì vẫn hay hơn, dùng bộ dkhien ngoài có  1 hạn chế là ko theo phase của step, lúc sửa vị trí step lắc dến dúng pole mới bám theo được
em thấy bọn taobao bán cả sỏurce cua HBS cơ , bo tay

túm lạ nếu ptrien em vẫn all in one, tách ra ko tận dụng hết được khả năng closed loop ah
cũng cứ từ từ, servo ac cũ trong này còn nhiều và cũng chưa đắt lắm, nên bà con trong này ko hào hứng lắm với HBS ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> na ná cái proaush, hiện đại hơn là hiệu chỉnh bằng software . 
> tich hợp được thì vẫn hay hơn, dùng bộ dkhien ngoài có  1 hạn chế là ko theo phase của step, lúc sửa vị trí step lắc dến dúng pole mới bám theo được
> em thấy bọn taobao bán cả sỏurce cua HBS cơ , bo tay
> 
> b.r


ẹ làm sao tụi nó có nhỉ. đọc chíp lấy rồi dịch ngược thì em nghĩ là điều ko thể. lý do bảo mật thì có thể. mà hbs có lẽ đã lời đủ và chính leadshire bán thì sao

----------


## nhatson

> ẹ làm sao tụi nó có nhỉ. đọc chíp lấy rồi dịch ngược thì em nghĩ là điều ko thể. lý do bảo mật thì có thể. mà hbs có lẽ đã lời đủ và chính leadshire bán thì sao


cùng 1 công nghệ cả, hãng nào làm hibrid servo em thấy bọn nó đều dùng texas intrusment dòng C2000 cả mà
ac servo thấy cũng vậy
giá hàng china bán gần như ko tính tiền công nghệ, giống như là lấy công làm lời í nên cũng ko wan trong bảo mật công nghê, 1 chính sách marketing hay


link em để đâu mất rồi để em kiếm lại

còn cái closed loop, cái đó dùng cho các thiết bị dkhien vị trí thì tuyệt vời, cnc thì hơi có vấn đề chút, nó bị rung lắc khi sai vị trí 


b.r

----------


## nhatson

clip test cái conltroller closed loop cụ giới thiệu, cụ để ý lúc nó sửa vị trí , trục môtr lắc dữ dội

http://player.youku.com/player.php/s...OTcyMjAw/v.swf


HBS có khoá phase nên ko bị hiện tượng này

----------


## marl

> sao bác ko PM cho bác ấy nhỉ?
> 
> b.r


Khôi phục lại máy, hay là thay mới thì chủ đầu tư cần thời gian cân nhắc nhiều hơn.

----------


## marl

> cùng 1 công nghệ cả, hãng nào làm hibrid servo em thấy bọn nó đều dùng texas intrusment dòng C2000 cả mà
> ac servo thấy cũng vậy
> giá hàng china bán gần như ko tính tiền công nghệ, giống như là lấy công làm lời í nên cũng ko wan trong bảo mật công nghê, 1 chính sách marketing hay
> 
> 
> link em để đâu mất rồi để em kiếm lại
> 
> còn cái closed loop, cái đó dùng cho các thiết bị dkhien vị trí thì tuyệt vời, cnc thì hơi có vấn đề chút, nó bị rung lắc khi sai vị trí 
> 
> ...


Hàng china không có công nghệ nên chỉ bán rẻ thôi. điều khiển vị trí mà rung lắc thì vứt vào sọt rác.

----------


## ít nói

Em để ý thì thế này . china có kiểu chính phủ bỏ tiền nghiên cứu dự án thương mại sau đó chuyển cho các hộ kinh doanh cá thể hoặc hợp tác xã. Muốn chế biến sao rhif chế biến . nghe nói vậy ko biết đúng ko nữa

----------


## marl

> Em để ý thì thế này . china có kiểu chính phủ bỏ tiền nghiên cứu dự án thương mại sau đó chuyển cho các hộ kinh doanh cá thể hoặc hợp tác xã. Muốn chế biến sao rhif chế biến . nghe nói vậy ko biết đúng ko nữa


Bác nói cụ thể nghiên cứu dự án thương mại là như thế nào. dự án thương mại nó quá rộng

----------


## CKD

> .............


Ối trời ơi.. part RC, ước mơ của e, máu lên tới não rồi hic hic

----------


## CKD

Thấy các bác bàn về việc độ & chế máy.. trong lúc ngồi chờ xe.. e tranh thủ 8 thêm chút cho nó thành chợ hehe.

Việc độ máy.. trong nam có rất nhiều người làm.. từ chuyên nghiệp phục hồi xác máy cho đến anh  "a ma tơ" mới tò te biết Mach3 cũng mua xác về độ.
- Có một vấn đề trong máy độ là.. do khung máy được thiết kế với độ cứng vững (cường độ làm việc cao, không tính vít và ray rơ rảo nhé) nhưng thường khi đầu tư phần điện & công suất kết hợp thì ít ai tính toán được công suất phù hợp, chỉ thấy vừa vừa thì lắp vào nên khi vận hành bị thiếu trước hụt sau nên thành không ngon (do khung máy & thiết kế với khối lượng lớn, quán tính lớn).
- Vấn đề khác là.. các khung máy này.. được thiết kế đa phần gia công hàng nặng.. nên việc hoán cải chạy nhẹ (nhôm, phi kim bla bla) cũng không mấy phù hợp.. Mình thấy nhà thiết kế thiết kế kết cấu máy tuỳ theo mục đích sử dụng khá rỏ.. phôi dạng tấm & dạng khối kết cấu máy cũng khác nhau nhiều.
- Vấn đề khác nữa là anh em độ máy.. đi dây nhợ tạm bợ.. đôi khi mình thấy các mối nối chỉ xe xe như lắp điện gia đình.. rất ít khi bấm đầu và càng ít hơn nữa khi hàn nối. Dây cũng là một trong các yếu tố dẫn đến việc máy vận hành không ổn định.
- Một số bác rất bờ rồ.. khi thích chơi với servo trong khi không hiểu gì về moment quán tính, cũng không xác định được thông số motor, rotor, càng không xác định được thông số hệ thống cơ khí.. cho nên khi chạy.. thường servo chạy với mức gain thấp.. chạy từ A-B thì thấy đúng nhưng chính xác hình học thì lúc đúng lúc sai mà không biết tại sao.

- Quy mô lớn hơn thì mình thấy có thiết kế phần cứng riêng.. có thật sự close-loop không thì không rỏ.. nhưng chắc chắn có đọc encoder để làm DRO, một số chạy trên nền DOS hoặc windows với sòt tự phát triển, số khác dùng soft như CNCPro, turboCNC, kCAM bla bla.. nói chung là rất nhiều trường phái. Như bác Nhat Son có nói.. máy kém thì lấy kỹ năng bù lại, e thấy nhiều máy độ vẫn chạy khuôn mẫu, làm kinh doanh vèo vèo.. nhưng e nhảy vào thì dùng không được vì chạy sai tè le... Người dùng quen có cách riêng của họ để khắc phục nhược điểm của con máy các bác ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

@itnoi
Máy H-frame & router.. ngoài độ cứng vững thì khác nhau nhiều nhất là tỷ lệ sử dụng không gian hiệu quả trên không gian mà máy chiếm dụng.
Với e máy router cứng vững như máy H thì không khó.. nhưng nếu phải xét về hiệu quả khi xử dụng mặt bằng thì phải cân nhắc rất kỹ. Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân thì với những máy có khổ gia công từ 400 đổ lại thì hiệu quả sử dụng không gian.. gần như nhau... nếu khổ gia công lớn hơn thì router hiệu quả hơn.
H-frame được ưu điểm là X & Z mình muốn làm to & nặng cở nào cũng không quá đắn đo về khối lượng & quán tính tác dụng lên trục Y. Trong một số trường hợp máy kích thước nhỏ.. e thấy mô hình C-frame hiệu quả hơn cả về độ cứng vững & đơn giản trong thiết kế. Modune Z & spindle nặng cũng không phải lăn tăn nhiều ạ.

----------

ít nói

----------


## marl

> @itnoi
> Máy H-frame & router.. ngoài độ cứng vững thì khác nhau nhiều nhất là tỷ lệ sử dụng không gian hiệu quả trên không gian mà máy chiếm dụng.
> Với e máy router cứng vững như máy H thì không khó.. nhưng nếu phải xét về hiệu quả khi xử dụng mặt bằng thì phải cân nhắc rất kỹ. Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân thì với những máy có khổ gia công từ 400 đổ lại thì hiệu quả sử dụng không gian.. gần như nhau... nếu khổ gia công lớn hơn thì router hiệu quả hơn.
> H-frame được ưu điểm là X & Z mình muốn làm to & nặng cở nào cũng không quá đắn đo về khối lượng & quán tính tác dụng lên trục Y. Trong một số trường hợp máy kích thước nhỏ.. e thấy mô hình C-frame hiệu quả hơn cả về độ cứng vững & đơn giản trong thiết kế. Modune Z & spindle nặng cũng không phải lăn tăn nhiều ạ.


H-Frame và router có mục đích sử dụng khác nhau.

----------


## nhatson

> Hàng china không có công nghệ nên chỉ bán rẻ thôi. điều khiển vị trí mà rung lắc thì vứt vào sọt rác.


có hình anh video clip minh hoạ ko ah?
china cũng có 5 7 loại china


b.r

----------


## nhatson

> H-Frame và router có mục đích sử dụng khác nhau.


khác nhau thế nào , anh có thề giải thích bằng từ ngữ, dặc biệt em văn ngắn nên có hình ảnh video clip sẽ để thông não hơn

thanks and best regard

----------


## ahdvip

Bác marl này có vẻ bá đạo nhỉ, em ngồi hóng để học hỏi  :Wink:

----------


## buithonamk42

Mình cũng có chút suy nghĩ về 3 loại kết cấu trên, ngoài những phân tích như CKD ra, mình thấy vấn đề ở độ chính xác.
Router vì spindle chuyển động theo 2 trục XY, bàn máy cố định, nên cho ĐCX thấp nhất
H flame,  trục cố định, spindle di chuyển trên trục còn lại nên cho ĐCX cao hơn.
C flame cho ĐCX gia công cao nhất vì spindle đứng yên, sai số theo hai trục X, Y là thấp nhất
Tất nhiên điều trên đúng với hãng sản xuất CNC, còn diy thì ĐCX lại phụ thuộc vào trình độ của người dựng, Router nếu vào tay cao thủ vẫn chính xác như thường.

----------

Bias

----------


## ít nói

> Hàng china không có công nghệ nên chỉ bán rẻ thôi. điều khiển vị trí mà rung lắc thì vứt vào sọt rác.


Tại sao hàng china lại ko có công nghệ pác giải thích anh em rõ. Pác làm đc cái gì ko vứt vào sọt rác show anh em coi học hỏi.

----------


## nhatson

> Mình cũng có chút suy nghĩ về 3 loại kết cấu trên, ngoài những phân tích như CKD ra, mình thấy vấn đề ở độ chính xác.
> Router vì spindle chuyển động theo 2 trục XY, bàn máy cố định, nên cho ĐCX thấp nhất
> H flame,  trục cố định, spindle di chuyển trên trục còn lại nên cho ĐCX cao hơn.
> C flame cho ĐCX gia công cao nhất vì spindle đứng yên, sai số theo hai trục X, Y là thấp nhất
> Tất nhiên điều trên đúng với hãng sản xuất CNC, còn diy thì ĐCX lại phụ thuộc vào trình độ của người dựng, Router nếu vào tay cao thủ vẫn chính xác như thường.


em thấy c frame có lợi khi làm trục Z có hành trình lớn, chịu lực tốt, H frame cũng co thể, khi mà làm trục z bằng cách di chuyển 2 bên trụ H

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Về độ cứng vững C-frame không phải chỉ đơn giản là có thể tăng khối lượng máy mà không sọ tấc động tới gia tốc, nó ổn định hơn nhờ khối lượng nặng của spindle chỉ di chuyển lên xuống, dể dàng  kiểm soát moment cũng nhủ lực nhờ đối trọng. Minh từng dùng con C có bộ Z & spindle nặng gần 4T, chay được với F3000

----------


## marl

> khác nhau thế nào , anh có thề giải thích bằng từ ngữ, dặc biệt em văn ngắn nên có hình ảnh video clip sẽ để thông não hơn
> 
> thanks and best regard


H frame dùng cho công nghiệp nhẹ, C frame dùng cho công nghiệp nặng.

----------


## nhatson

1 mẫu em rất thik, PCNC 770 PCNC = personal CNC


http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html

----------


## nhatson

còn nói về công nghiệp nặng theo định nghĩa, em copy từ sở giáo dục

A-      GIỚI THIỆU CHUNG VỀ NGÀNH CÔNG NGHIỆP NẶNG
Công nghiệp nặng là ngành quan trọng nhất của nền kinh tế quốc dân, có tác dụng quyết định đối với trình độ phát triển của sức sản xuất xã hội; là tập hợp các xí nghiệp (nhà máy, công xưởng, hầm mỏ .v.v..) sản xuất ra công cụ lao động cho bản thân ngành công nghiệp, và cho các ngành khác của nền kinh tế.
Công nghiệp nặng gồm có các nhóm ngành sau:
1. Công nghiệp khai thác than
2. Công nghiệp điện lực
3. Công nghiệp luyện thép
4. Công nghiệp hóa chất
5. Công nghiệp xi măng và vật liệu xây dựng
6. Công nghiệp xây dựng
7. Công nghiệp dầu khí
8. Công nghiệp cơ khí và chế tạo máy
9. Công nghiệp khai thác chế biến gỗ, lâm sản
http://www.hcm.edu.vn/chuyenmon/trun...tcn/cnnang.htm

em thấy cứ công nghiệp cơ khí chế tạo máy là công nghiệp nặng rội , mà H frame hay C frame thi cũng là gia công cơ khí chế tạo máy chứ ah?
với lại đang bàn về kỹ thuật, xem khi nào làm C frame, khi nào làm H frame, xét vể kỹ thuật, còn định nghĩ nặng hay nhẹ em nghĩ là xét về kía cạnh kinh tế học chứ nhi?
b.r

----------


## nhatson

như con DMG mori seiki này, em ko biết em nên gọi cấu trúc nó là C hay là H



con này em thấy nó có tí mùi router, chà 2 vít me y, 2 vit me Z hợp với đồ em đang có, chắc sửa lại thành mo tip giống chú này quá ạc ạc

----------

hungdn

----------


## marl

> Tại sao hàng china lại ko có công nghệ pác giải thích anh em rõ. Pác làm đc cái gì ko vứt vào sọt rác show anh em coi học hỏi.


Em trả lời để các bác chuẩn bị ném đá đi. Tiền nào thì của ấy thôi. Chi phí R&D của sản phẩm china ít. trong video clip nó là rung lắc ở tốc độ zero chứ không phải là rung lắc khi chạy, khi chạy cái nào chẳng rung. xử lý vấn đề rung lắc ở tốc độ zero là phức tạp.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> H frame dùng cho công nghiệp nhẹ, C frame dùng cho công nghiệp nặng.


  Công ty tớ vừa nhập con máy của nhật, hình như VS90 thì phải, H frame, để chuyên làm khuôn đúc nhựa, giá nhập đâu khoảng 15 tỷ hoặc hơn. (đơn vị tư nhân nên miễn bàn đến chuyện đằng sau cái giá)
 Vậy chả lẽ cái máy công ty tớ vừa mua cũng chỉ là để làm hàng công nghiệp.... nhẹ ?

----------


## marl

> như con DMG mori seiki này, em ko biết em nên gọi cấu trúc nó là C hay là H
> 
> 
> 
> con này em thấy nó có tí mùi router, chà 2 vít me y, 2 vit me Z hợp với đồ em đang có, chắc sửa lại thành mo tip giống chú này quá ạc ạc


Cái ảnh đầu về bản chất vẫn là 2 cái C frame ghép lại vì cái C-frame hay H-frame mà theo định nghĩa của bác vẫn đứng yên. chứ cái động cơ servo nao mà kéo nổi cái  C-frame ấy.

Bác lại cứ vặn từ ngữ của em. ý em là H-frame được ứng dụng chủ yếu trong ngành công nghiệp nhẹ như may mặc chẳng hạn...

----------


## nhatson

> Em trả lời để các bác chuẩn bị ném đá đi. Tiền nào thì của ấy thôi. Chi phí R&D của sản phẩm china ít. trong video clip nó là rung lắc ở tốc độ zero chứ không phải là rung lắc khi chạy, khi chạy cái nào chẳng rung. xử lý vấn đề rung lắc ở tốc độ zero là phức tạp.


bác vẫn nợ đá của em, em cần 1 cái clip về hunting servo china ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Cái ảnh đầu về bản chất vẫn là 2 cái C frame ghép lại vì cái C-frame hay H-frame mà theo định nghĩa của bác vẫn đứng yên. chứ cái động cơ servo nao mà kéo nổi cái  C-frame ấy.
> 
> Bác lại cứ vặn từ ngữ của em. ý em là H-frame được ứng dụng chủ yếu trong ngành công nghiệp nhẹ như may mặc chẳng hạn...


cái 5 trục phía dưới trục Z nó có đứng yên đâu ah  :Smile: 

cho em thêm cái hình máy H frame trong công nghiệp may mặc nữa nhé

thanks bác nhiều

b.r

----------


## marl

> như con DMG mori seiki này, em ko biết em nên gọi cấu trúc nó là C hay là H
> 
> 
> 
> con này em thấy nó có tí mùi router, chà 2 vít me y, 2 vit me Z hợp với đồ em đang có, chắc sửa lại thành mo tip giống chú này quá ạc ạc


Vẫn là cái ảnh đầu nha. Nếu chưa có công nghệ điều khiển bằng máy tính thì người vận hành đứng đâu để mà quay tay.

----------


## nhatson

thế con này của dmg mori seiki lun , em gọi nó là c hay là h bi giờ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trôi nhanh quá, em phải xuống chụp ngay cái hình cho nó đúng và hợp với bác Nhatson (nói có sách, mách có chứng)
















    Theo tài liệu thì con máy S56 có độ chính xác +- 0.003

----------

ít nói, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

kaka nhất cụ nhé, máy trống thẩy mấy cái khung vào lấy phẳng chít lỗ 
nhất cụ roài gen tị quá đi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 chú dmg mori sieki, mấy năm nay tke tiến nhanh quá, ngày nào cũng google mà ko kịp lun





xem clip thì dao ăn cũng khiếp




việc chọn C frame , H frame chỉ là tương dối, máy tinh mấy năm nay ptrien, người ta nghĩ ra cái mơi rồi mo phỏng, thoi gian cải tiến nhanh hơn xưa, mọi khái niệm thay đổi nhah chóng mặt, cũng phải chấp nhận thôi
thời gian và không gian còn tương đối nữa nói chi là các khái niệm ah

----------


## marl

> cái 5 trục phía dưới trục Z nó có đứng yên đâu ah 
> 
> cho em thêm cái hình máy H frame trong công nghiệp may mặc nữa nhé
> 
> thanks bác nhiều
> 
> b.r


Cái máy dưới em chẳng biết là nó để làm gì. 
Ảnh thì em không có đâu, vào các nhà máy đấy mà chụp ảnh thì phải xin phép cán bộ, còn không xin phép mà vẫn chụp ảnh thì có 2 anh bảo vệ đến dẫn em ra khỏi nhà máy ngay lập tức. Em mô tả cho bác thôi. nó cũng giống giống như cái H frame mà các bác hay chế tạo, trục z thì thay thế bằng cái bút bi có thể mổ lên mổ lên xuống như gà mổ thóc ấy. Cái máy này nó vẽ các thiết kế quần áo trên giấy. Bác cứ tưởng tượng là cái quần của bác có bao nhiêu mảnh vải ghép lại thì nó vẽ ra đúng từng ấy mảnh vải. hai trục xy chạy bằng dây đai động cơ dc servo.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái máy dưới em chẳng biết là nó để làm gì. 
> Ảnh thì em không có đâu, vào các nhà máy đấy mà chụp ảnh thì phải xin phép cán bộ, còn không xin phép mà vẫn chụp ảnh thì có 2 anh bảo vệ đến dẫn em ra khỏi nhà máy ngay lập tức. Em mô tả cho bác thôi. nó cũng giống giống như cái H frame mà các bác hay chế tạo, trục z thì thay thế bằng cái bút bi có thể mổ lên mổ lên xuống như gà mổ thóc ấy. Cái máy này nó vẽ các thiết kế quần áo trên giấy. Bác cứ tưởng tượng là cái quần của bác có bao nhiêu mảnh vải ghép lại thì nó vẽ ra đúng từng ấy mảnh vải. hai trục xy chạy bằng dây đai động cơ dc servo.


em nghĩ chả khó dì với cái tên máy, hoặc việc làm của máy, gúc 1 phút là có cái hình thôi

em nghĩ con này cũng H frame được chứ ah?

dmg mori sieki 85 monoBLOCK, hai chú phat xit hop lai voi nhau, chiu ko nổi hix

----------


## nhatson

> Cái máy dưới em chẳng biết là nó để làm gì. 
> Ảnh thì em không có đâu, vào các nhà máy đấy mà chụp ảnh thì phải xin phép cán bộ, còn không xin phép mà vẫn chụp ảnh thì có 2 anh bảo vệ đến dẫn em ra khỏi nhà máy ngay lập tức. Em mô tả cho bác thôi. nó cũng giống giống như cái H frame mà các bác hay chế tạo, trục z thì thay thế bằng cái bút bi có thể mổ lên mổ lên xuống như gà mổ thóc ấy. Cái máy này nó vẽ các thiết kế quần áo trên giấy. Bác cứ tưởng tượng là cái quần của bác có bao nhiêu mảnh vải ghép lại thì nó vẽ ra đúng từng ấy mảnh vải. hai trục xy chạy bằng dây đai động cơ dc servo.


bác nói chác là máy vẽ rập giống cái này
em guc goi tu cnc pattern making





em kết chú này dùng máy chiếu để định vị trí cắt, lợi hại

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái máy dưới em chẳng biết là nó để làm gì. 
> Ảnh thì em không có đâu, vào các nhà máy đấy mà chụp ảnh thì phải xin phép cán bộ, còn không xin phép mà vẫn chụp ảnh thì có 2 anh bảo vệ đến dẫn em ra khỏi nhà máy ngay lập tức. Em mô tả cho bác thôi. nó cũng giống giống như cái H frame mà các bác hay chế tạo, trục z thì thay thế bằng cái bút bi có thể mổ lên mổ lên xuống như gà mổ thóc ấy. Cái máy này nó vẽ các thiết kế quần áo trên giấy. Bác cứ tưởng tượng là cái quần của bác có bao nhiêu mảnh vải ghép lại thì nó vẽ ra đúng từng ấy mảnh vải. hai trục xy chạy bằng dây đai động cơ dc servo.


 Vừa sực nhớ là mình chụp hình mà quên không xin phép này... 
 Đề nghị bác nhìn nhận vào sự thật phũ phàng hơn mớ lý thuyết của bác.
 Em nghĩ, H frame, C frame, thậm chí là Router cũng đều chính xác như nhau mà thôi, còn chính xác thế nào thì do đơn vị thiết kế và giá thành quyết định.

----------


## nhatson

thêm chú router gấu nữa cho đủ bộ sưu tập , trước giờ em vẫn thắc mắc trục X của tên này tke kiểu nào  :Frown: 

datron M8 Cube

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thích cái kẹp phôi.... heeeee

----------


## marl

> Trôi nhanh quá, em phải xuống chụp ngay cái hình cho nó đúng và hợp với bác Nhatson (nói có sách, mách có chứng)
> 
> Đính kèm 3718
> 
> Đính kèm 3719
> 
> Đính kèm 3720
> 
> Đính kèm 3721
> ...


Độ chính xác gia công càng cao thì độ cứng vững phải càng cao. Mà độ cứng vững càng cao thì em nói để các bác ném đá tiếp là DIY không thể làm được. Các bác đã đạt tới giới hạn của công nghệ chế tạo của các bác. Còn thì em hiểu C frame với Hframe la như sau. Cframe là cái cframe ấy nó đứng yên. hframe thì cái hframe ấy nó chuyển động.

----------


## nhatson

em bổ sung hình ruột makino V99l





http://www.makino.co.jp/en/product/v...l/v99l_03.html

mấy chú japan vẫn còn bảo thủ, chỉ cần làm máy tốt, chưa chịu chuyển qua làm máy vừa tốt vừa đẹp như mấy chú tây âu  :Smile: 

ặc mà chú makino này chơi motor đẩy kéo cho trục X nữa  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Độ chính xác gia công càng cao thì độ cứng vững phải càng cao. Mà độ cứng vững càng cao thì em nói để các bác ném đá tiếp là DIY không thể làm được. Các bác đã đạt tới giới hạn của công nghệ chế tạo của các bác. Còn thì em hiểu C frame với Hframe la như sau. Cframe là cái cframe ấy nó đứng yên. hframe thì cái hframe ấy nó chuyển động.


em nhìu minh hoạ lắm ràoi nhé, minh hoạ là H frame vẫn đủ cứng vững và người ta sản xuất ra máy chạy h frame để chế tạo cơ khí >> công nghiệp nậng
anh vẫn chưa có cái clip servo vứt thùng rac china+ chưa xác nhận cái cnc paten marking cho em nhé

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Độ chính xác gia công càng cao thì độ cứng vững phải càng cao. Mà độ cứng vững càng cao thì em nói để các bác ném đá tiếp là DIY không thể làm được. Các bác đã đạt tới giới hạn của công nghệ chế tạo của các bác. Còn thì em hiểu C frame với Hframe la như sau. Cframe là cái cframe ấy nó đứng yên. hframe thì cái hframe ấy nó chuyển động.


em nhìu minh hoạ lắm ràoi nhé, minh hoạ là H frame vẫn đủ cứng vững và người ta sản xuất ra máy chạy h frame để chế tạo cơ khí >> công nghiệp nậng
anh vẫn chưa có cái clip servo vứt thùng rac china+ chưa xác nhận cái cnc paten marking cho em nhé

b.r

----------


## marl

> Vừa sực nhớ là mình chụp hình mà quên không xin phép này... 
>  Đề nghị bác nhìn nhận vào sự thật phũ phàng hơn mớ lý thuyết của bác.
>  Em nghĩ, H frame, C frame, thậm chí là Router cũng đều chính xác như nhau mà thôi, còn chính xác thế nào thì do đơn vị thiết kế và giá thành quyết định.


Bác là cán bộ thì xin phép ai nữa. cuối cùng thì vẫn là mục đích sử dụng thôi mà. gia công gỗ thì có cần đến độ chính xác 0.003 không. chỉ toàn lý thuyết thì không kiếm tiền một cách đàng hoàng của thiên hạ được bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác là cán bộ thì xin phép ai nữa. cuối cùng thì vẫn là mục đích sử dụng thôi mà. gia công gỗ thì có cần đến độ chính xác 0.003 không. chỉ toàn lý thuyết thì không kiếm tiền một cách đàng hoàng của thiên hạ được bác ạ.


đang nói về kỹ thuật lại đá qua kinh tế là sao ta, đang bàn vể khả năng h frame, c frame , router mà, sao lại đá sang gia công gỗ với kinh tế ah
em bó tay.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/22...ll=1#post16305

----------


## Nam CNC

EM thì ngu , thấy sao nói vậy , khái niệm H frame hay C frame chắc là cái khung của nó có hình dáng giống chữ c , giống chữ H nên gọi vậy, còn cái gì chuyển động là do người ta thiết kế tình toán phù hợp công dụng thôi.

Còn bác Marl nói máy H frame dành cho công nghiệp nhẹ , cho may mặc thì nói thiệt em cười muốn té ghế... em không dám bàn cái này, thấy buồn cười thôi, cười vì cái ngu của mình chẳng biết nhận định này đúng sai mà chỉ thấy suýt đi cấp cứu.

----------


## marl

Các bác cứ đưa vi dụ nhiều quá mà toàn bằng hình ảnh thôi. Bởi vì độ cứng vững của máy là quyết định số 1 đến dung sai trong quá trình gia công. giả sử các bác thiết kế 2 cái máy cframe và hframe để gia công cùng một sản phẩm thì cái nào nặng hơn? tất nhiên là phải thiết kế tối ưu.
Nói đùa với bác ngocanhld2802 chứ em cũng chẳng biết là bác chức vụ gì đâu. Tuỳ vào mỗi nhà máy có cho phép chụp ảnh hay không. Nhập gia thì phải tuỳ tục mà. 

@nhatson nó là step có gắn encoder chứ không phải là servo. em nhìn video clip đó thì em đánh giá được chất lượng của nó thôi. em nói rồi cái đó là bị lắc ở tốc độ zero -> không tốt. Vậy thì tại sao vẫn dùng được bởi vì nó vẫn đáp ứng được công việc của các bác thì các bác cứ dùng. Còn máy gia công gỗ ở các làng nghề nó bị hiện tượng này em đã thấy, máy này là máy mua của china. máy 6 đầu phay gỗ bị hiện tượng trượt bước trục z trong quá trình vận hành nên nó để lại cái bậc ở sản phẩm và người đứng máy phải dùng giấy ráp để mài vát cái bậc này đi. trượt ít bước nên còn mài được ->vẫn dùng.

----------


## marl

> EM thì ngu , thấy sao nói vậy , khái niệm H frame hay C frame chắc là cái khung của nó có hình dáng giống chữ c , giống chữ H nên gọi vậy, còn cái gì chuyển động là do người ta thiết kế tình toán phù hợp công dụng thôi.
> 
> Còn bác Marl nói máy H frame dành cho công nghiệp nhẹ , cho may mặc thì nói thiệt em cười muốn té ghế... em không dám bàn cái này, thấy buồn cười thôi, cười vì cái ngu của mình chẳng biết nhận định này đúng sai mà chỉ thấy suýt đi cấp cứu.


Đối với em thì bác cứ ném đá thoải mái. Em bị ném đá nhiều rồi nên quen rồi. nhưng khi ném đá bác cứ nói cái lý do

----------


## marl

> đang nói về kỹ thuật lại đá qua kinh tế là sao ta, đang bàn vể khả năng h frame, c frame , router mà, sao lại đá sang gia công gỗ với kinh tế ah
> em bó tay.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/22...ll=1#post16305


Rất tiếc là kỹ thuật phải đi đôi với kinh tế cả 2 chiều nha, mối quan hệ hữu cơ. còn ai mà nhiều tiền thì cứ mua cái máy gia công sắt về mà gia công gỗ. Tuỳ

----------


## CKD

Ngu ý của em là thế này.. theo hỏi bác gúc thì không thấy rỏ định nghĩa máy C hoặc H frame là gì cả.. chỉ thấy phân biệt mấy khái niệm (nếu trong nhóm phay).. máy phay cnc, máy cnc trục đứng, máy cnc trục ngang, máy điêu khắc cnc.. và xuất hiện thêm "máy router cnc".

* Khái niệm router đa phần được áp cho máy điêu khắc dùng trong ngành gỗ. Đặc trưng của ngành này như sau:
- Việc chạm khắc giống như những thiết bị chạm khắc bằng tay.. mà thiết bị này được gọi là router, khi biến thành cnc.. chạm khắc với sự hổ trợ điều khiển bằng máy tính nên từ đó hình thành khái niệm "router cnc".
- Do khái niệm "router cnc" xuất phát từ ý trên.. nên thường mô hình máy phải đạt hiệu quả về sử dụng không gian cao, do gỗ thường có kích thước lớn, độ cứng thấp, độ dày thấp.. nên "router" thường được thiết kê như những mô hình hay thấy. Mô hình này cho hiệu quả sử dụng không gian (diện tích gia công/diện tích chiếm dụng của máy) là cao nhất.. với kích thước máy lớn, độ cứng vững và chính xác không cần quá cao.

* Khái niệm máy điêu khắc có bao gồm cả máy "router cnc".. nhưng rộng hơn một chút.. thiết kế cũng rất phong phú.. nhưng đa phần được trang bị đầu cắt tốc độ cao, công suất yếu. Thiết kế thì tùy theo nhu cầu & diện tích gia công cần thiết mà chuyển đổi từ dạng C -> H -> router (theo cách mà chúng ta gọi, như những khái niệm mà chúng ta đang bàn). Độ cứng vững thì cũng được tính toán theo độ chính xác & độ cứng mà vật liệu cần gia công.

* Máy cnc trục đứng hoặc ngang (vertical/horizontal cnc) là khái niệm chỉ chiều của trục chính (spindle) theo chiều đứng hay chiều ngang.

* Khái niệm máy phay CNC thì bao trùm hết tất cả...

* Máy phục vụ công nghiệp nặng (máy hạng nặng) hoặc máy công nghiệm nhẹ (khái niệm này không chính xác theo cách ta đánh giá). Vì công nghiệp nặng hoặc nhẹ được phận loại theo phôi và mục đích gia công (dạng máy làm khuôn hay máy chạy quảng cáo).

----------

ít nói

----------


## CKD

Việc gọi là:
- Mô hình máy router là do xuất phát từ ngành nghề cố hữu.. là dùng đầu router cắt tay.. cho cả việc cắt biên dạng (2D) hoặc điêu khắc (3D), dần thành quen nên xem như nó là một mô hình thiết kế máy.
- Mô hình máy trục đứng/ngang là phân loại theo kiểu/chiều của trục gia công (spindle).
- Mô hình khắc cnc (engraving cnc) được phân loại theo mục đích sử dụng.. chuyên cho việc điêu khắc.
- Mô hình H hoặc C (theo cách chúng ta gọi) được hình tượng từ kiểu dáng máy mà ra.
- Máy công nghiệp nặng hay nhẹ.. là khã năng phục vụ của máy.

Vậy mô hình nào là hợp lý.. theo mình cái nào phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu gia công, năng lực/điều kiện chế tạo của mỗi DIYer là mô hình hợp lý nhất. Vì điều kiện chế tạo của mỗi người mỗi khác, nhu cầu gia công sản phẩm cũng khác bla bla.. nên nếu áp dụng một cách cứng nhắc các khái niệm thì việc góp ý sẽ không chính xác. Có chăng.. chủ thớt thích mô hình ấy.. thì có thể góp ý để làm thế nào chế tạo đơn giản nhất, cho chất lượng máy tốt nhất với điều kiện kinh tế, kỹ thuật chế tạo của người đó. Vậy thì mới cho ra đời 01 con máy phù hợp nhất. Để đạt được điều đó.. cần biết được càng nhiều thông tin về nhu cầu, điều kiện, năng lực của chủ thớt thì mới có ý kiến phù hợp nhất.

Xin lỗi vì spam hơi nhiều.. Mình sẽ cố gắng bổ xung thêm vài hình ảnh minh họa cho thêm xinh động  :Big Grin: .

----------

ít nói, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Rất tiếc là kỹ thuật phải đi đôi với kinh tế cả 2 chiều nha, mối quan hệ hữu cơ. còn ai mà nhiều tiền thì cứ mua cái máy gia công sắt về mà gia công gỗ. Tuỳ


bác vẫn nợ em việc hunting servo china vứt sọt rác + h frame chỉ dùng công nghiệp nhẹ + máy cnc để làm rập
giải quyết xong rồi bàn tiếp ah

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là em định dùng spindle china loại tốt cho con router,spindle lạoi tốt thân nó bằng thép, ko phải là vỏ inox lõi nhôm >> nó hay bị oxi hoá rồi nghẹt nước thông rất mất thời 

em định bơm dầu để giải nhiệt nên em cần hỗ trỡ vài vấn đề sau
1. loại dầu nào thik hợp việc này
2. loại bơm nào thik hợp , em định DIY, ko biết phot nào có thể chịu dầu tốt và có thể mua ở chợ 

thanks các cụ

----------


## nhatson

> Việc gọi là:
> - Mô hình máy router là do xuất phát từ ngành nghề cố hữu.. là dùng đầu router cắt tay.. cho cả việc cắt biên dạng (2D) hoặc điêu khắc (3D), dần thành quen nên xem như nó là một mô hình thiết kế máy.
> - Mô hình máy trục đứng/ngang là phân loại theo kiểu/chiều của trục gia công (spindle).
> - Mô hình khắc cnc (engraving cnc) được phân loại theo mục đích sử dụng.. chuyên cho việc điêu khắc.
> - Mô hình H hoặc C (theo cách chúng ta gọi) được hình tượng từ kiểu dáng máy mà ra.
> - Máy công nghiệp nặng hay nhẹ.. là khã năng phục vụ của máy.
> 
> Vậy mô hình nào là hợp lý.. theo mình cái nào phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu gia công, năng lực/điều kiện chế tạo của mỗi DIYer là mô hình hợp lý nhất. Vì điều kiện chế tạo của mỗi người mỗi khác, nhu cầu gia công sản phẩm cũng khác bla bla.. nên nếu áp dụng một cách cứng nhắc các khái niệm thì việc góp ý sẽ không chính xác. Có chăng.. chủ thớt thích mô hình ấy.. thì có thể góp ý để làm thế nào chế tạo đơn giản nhất, cho chất lượng máy tốt nhất với điều kiện kinh tế, kỹ thuật chế tạo của người đó. Vậy thì mới cho ra đời 01 con máy phù hợp nhất. Để đạt được điều đó.. cần biết được càng nhiều thông tin về nhu cầu, điều kiện, năng lực của chủ thớt thì mới có ý kiến phù hợp nhất.
> 
> Xin lỗi vì spam hơi nhiều.. Mình sẽ cố gắng bổ xung thêm vài hình ảnh minh họa cho thêm xinh động .


em hàn mạch suốt, mắt kém, đọc chữ dẽ sót cứ có hình ảnh âm thanh em thấy phấn khích hơn ah

thanks anh CKD

----------


## CKD

> tình hình là em định dùng spindle china loại tốt cho con router,spindle lạoi tốt thân nó bằng thép, ko phải là vỏ inox lõi nhôm >> nó hay bị oxi hoá rồi nghẹt nước thông rất mất thời 
> 
> em định bơm dầu để giải nhiệt nên em cần hỗ trỡ vài vấn đề sau
> 1. loại dầu nào thik hợp việc này
> 2. loại bơm nào thik hợp , em định DIY, ko biết phot nào có thể chịu dầu tốt và có thể mua ở chợ


Cần gì dùng dầu chi cho khó vậy bác? Cái khó là hệ thống đường ống, bơm bla bla.. phải chịu được dầu. Đa phần hàng thường thì thường bị lão hóa rất nhanh dù được quảng cáo là chịu được dầu.

Hệ thống cao cấp thì mình nghĩ chỉ cần dùng nước cất pha với dung môi giải nhiệt chuyên dùng (nước xanh). Nước xanh của oto cũng rẻ thôi hà. Nước xanh là một dung dịch i-on hoá.. pha vào nước sẽ làm mất khã năng oxy hóa của nước, không gây rỉ sét cho cả sắt (kim loại dễ bị oxy hóa nhất), đồng thời nó cũng làm tăng nhiệt dung riêng của nước.. giúp quá trình trao đổi & truyền tải nhiệt hiệu quả hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

Hôm đi quận 8 bên anh Sang có cái tản nhiệt mini siêu đẹp giá 500K có quạt giải nhiệt mà điện 110V , không lấy, lấy cái bị tháo quạt gía 300K heheh, ngon. Bác Nhat Son nhanh tay nhé, có món này làm hệ thống giải nhiệt kín nữa là ok.

Đi ra ông Hưng ngã tư Lý Nam Đế và Vĩnh Viễn chơi thêm cái bơm dầu mini nữa tầm 400-500K là ok.

Dầu thì đi mua dầu lạnh về làm tản nhiệt khỏi sợ đóng cặn, thấy mấy con airbearing của nhật dùng dầu này làm giải nhiệt nè.

Nợ hình nhé bác, nói chuyện với chú Linh này khó quá, phải có hình cơ

----------


## nhatson

> Cần gì dùng dầu chi cho khó vậy bác? Cái khó là hệ thống đường ống, bơm bla bla.. phải chịu được dầu. Đa phần hàng thường thì thường bị lão hóa rất nhanh dù được quảng cáo là chịu được dầu.
> 
> Hệ thống cao cấp thì mình nghĩ chỉ cần dùng nước cất pha với dung môi giải nhiệt chuyên dùng (nước xanh). Nước xanh của oto cũng rẻ thôi hà. Nước xanh là một dung dịch i-on hoá.. pha vào nước sẽ làm mất khã năng oxy hóa của nước, không gây rỉ sét cho cả sắt (kim loại dễ bị oxy hóa nhất), đồng thời nó cũng làm tăng nhiệt dung riêng của nước.. giúp quá trình trao đổi & truyền tải nhiệt hiệu quả hơn.


báo cáo em bỏ nước xanh mà vẫn bị sét ah, hay là phải bỏ toàn nước xanh ko được pha ah? em pha 1 lọ chac khoang 400ml với 10lit nước,

----------


## Nam CNC

đường ống dẫn dầu nên mua ống PP , màu trắng trong mờ, loại ống mềm PU anh em hay xài nó không chịu dầu tốt đâu, nhất là khi có nhiệt nó nhanh lão hoá , nhưng được cái nó mềm , uốn éo tốt . Ống PU em dùng hơi ở nhà thì tầm 2 năm tự huỷ, bị xì tá lả, nếu ống SMC japan chắc được 5 năm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> đường ống dẫn dầu nên mua ống PP , màu trắng trong mờ, loại ống mềm PU anh em hay xài nó không chịu dầu tốt đâu, nhất là khi có nhiệt nó nhanh lão hoá , nhưng được cái nó mềm , uốn éo tốt . Ống PU em dùng hơi ở nhà thì tầm 2 năm tự huỷ, bị xì tá lả, nếu ống SMC japan chắc được 5 năm.


em cũng bị tương tự, ống trong đỡ hơn ống xanh dương, sau này ống nước em dùng ống PE thông thường , sợ bị bẹp thì em nhét vào ống PU để bảo vệ
thik thoảng thông spinlde toàn chơi tẩy 702 với con vịt, PU lão hoá nhanh lắm ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ống dẫn dầu em định dùng lạoi này, ko biết phải bằng teplon ko

----------


## Nam CNC

còn lâu mới là teflon , nó chỉ là ống PE hay PP gì đó thôi, mấy cái này xài ngon rồi, áp dầu bơm tay trong hệ thống tầm 5kg/cm2 trở lại thôi thì lo gì, mấy ống này chịu tới 10Kg/cm2 lận mà.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tên chính xác là ống PU, Nếu dùng ống PE thì không được bền các bác nhé. Ống PU có đặc điểm cứng hơn PE, Khó bị gấp khúc...
 Cái ống trong hình bác Nhatson là PU, nó chịu áp tường đối cao, thường hay sử dụng là phi 4, còn ống từ phi 8 trở lên thì người ta thường chuyển sang ống chịu áp dạng cao su có bố thép

----------


## CKD

@nhatson
Bác linh pha tỉ lệ thấp quá.. nó i-on nước không được nến rỉ là chuyện phải có hehe.
Tỷ lệ pha nên 50%, theo khuyến cáo là 50%, pha thêm sẽ hao nhưng hiệu quả mang lại không tăng bao nhiêu.. độ nhớt tăng nên lưu lượng nước được luân chuyển ít đi (tùy theo đường kính ống dẫn mà ảnh hưởng nhiều ít) điều này đôi khi lại gây hại cho hệ thống.

Nước pha.. tốt nhất nên là nước cất, không phải nước máy thông thường cũng không phải nước khoáng đóng chai. Một số cửa hiệu chuyên bán nước làm mát có thể bán luôn cả nước cất để pha, hoặc nước cất để châm bình aquy cũng là nó.

Nước thông thường & nước khoáng có những i-on kim loại cũng như phi kim loại.. khi gặp nhôm hoặc sắt có thể gây rỉ sét, gặp nhiệt có thể kết tủa đóng cặn gây hỏng/nghẹt đường ống.

Dầu giải nhiệt thì loại có thể mua ngoài chợ nên chọn loại dầu có độ nhớt càng thấp càng tốt (dể mua nhất là dầu 10 dùng cho thủy lực). Dầu chuyên dùng cho hệ thống giải nhiệt.. thì đắt và khó mua hơn. Vừa giải nhiệt mà vừa cách điện (giải nhiệt trong hệ thống điện) càng đắt hơn nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> @nhatson
> Bác linh pha tỉ lệ thấp quá.. nó i-on nước không được nến rỉ là chuyện phải có hehe.
> Tỷ lệ pha nên 50%, theo khuyến cáo là 50%, pha thêm sẽ hao nhưng hiệu quả mang lại không tăng bao nhiêu.. độ nhớt tăng nên lưu lượng nước được luân chuyển ít đi (tùy theo đường kính ống dẫn mà ảnh hưởng nhiều ít) điều này đôi khi lại gây hại cho hệ thống.
> 
> Nước pha.. tốt nhất nên là nước cất, không phải nước máy thông thường cũng không phải nước khoáng đóng chai. Một số cửa hiệu chuyên bán nước làm mát có thể bán luôn cả nước cất để pha, hoặc nước cất để châm bình aquy cũng là nó.
> 
> Nước thông thường & nước khoáng có những i-on kim loại cũng như phi kim loại.. khi gặp nhôm hoặc sắt có thể gây rỉ sét, gặp nhiệt có thể kết tủa đóng cặn gây hỏng/nghẹt đường ống.
> 
> Dầu giải nhiệt thì loại có thể mua ngoài chợ nên chọn loại dầu có độ nhớt càng thấp càng tốt (dể mua nhất là dầu 10 dùng cho thủy lực). Dầu chuyên dùng cho hệ thống giải nhiệt.. thì đắt và khó mua hơn. Vừa giải nhiệt mà vừa cách điện (giải nhiệt trong hệ thống điện) càng đắt hơn nữa



vậy xem ra cũng căng ah, thùng nước cỡ 10 lít cần 10lit >> em phải sang oil thôi  :Smile: 
dầu thuỷ lực em xin đểu được ah

----------


## CKD

Không biết thiết kế con "ruoter" thế này thì có đủ cứng không nhỉ

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

khung bằng thép thì ngon quá roai
làm cái clip phay nhôm được ko anh?

 :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

vấn đề dầu cho qua
http://dauthuyluc.com/dau-truyen-nhi...2-1552045.html
ko bán lẻ thi nhờ các thương gia vậy
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...21&ns=1#detail

giờ tới vấn đề máy bơm  :Frown:

----------


## marl

Ngành điều khắc. 
Nếu có cái máy này thì mấy ông suốt ngày đập đá thất nghiệp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p-nTYKPo_I

----------


## ít nói

> em bổ sung hình ruột makino V99l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.makino.co.jp/en/product/v...l/v99l_03.html
> 
> mấy chú japan vẫn còn bảo thủ, chỉ cần làm máy tốt, chưa chịu chuyển qua làm máy vừa tốt vừa đẹp như mấy chú tây âu 
> ...


Đoạn này nhờ cụ chút . mình tính làm 2 bộ apha step 1 kéo 1 đẩy chưa bít làm sao để 1 con quay trái 1 con quay phải với cùng 1 tính hiểu từ bob ra. Làm thê mạch đảo chăng

----------


## nhatson

> Đoạn này nhờ cụ chút . mình tính làm 2 bộ apha step 1 kéo 1 đẩy chưa bít làm sao để 1 con quay trái 1 con quay phải với cùng 1 tính hiểu từ bob ra. Làm thê mạch đảo chăng


dùng 1 con not như 7404, ko thì dùng 1 con fet nhu 2n7002 để đảo chân direction ah

mượn tạm cái hình nhé



b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ngành điều khắc. 
> Nếu có cái máy này thì mấy ông suốt ngày đập đá thất nghiệp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p-nTYKPo_I



thanks anh, trọng tâm là servo china hunting đến mức vứt đi
H frame cho công nghiệp nhẹ
cnc paten marking dạng H frame

b.r

----------


## marl

> Không biết thiết kế con "ruoter" thế này thì có đủ cứng không nhỉ


Trông yếu lắm. gia công thép đi rồi đo dung sai.

----------


## nhatson

news, dầu em đã có viện trợ dầu thuỷ lực 46 đến từ thuỵ điển 
bơm em sẽ diy cái giông thế này



motor dùng BLDC hoặc step 2 phase + encoder chạy như BLDC 3 phase có hall (trường hợp ko cần tốc độ mà cần moment)

----------


## marl

thì trong video clip đã nói rõ rồi còn gì. bi lắc ở tốc độ zero.
H frame trong may mặc nó hay dùng thì nó giống giống mấy con mà anh đưa ra đấy chỉ là nó không có cái đầu in thay vào đó là cái bút bi với lại nó có thêm cơ cấu kéo giấy từ lô giấy tròn để vẽ được liên tục hết 1 trang nó lại tự kéo giấy sang trang mới. sau đó họ đưa cái bản in đấy xuống máy cắt. Bây giờ công nghệ thay đổi thì nó dùng đầu in hoặc máy in khổ lớn.

----------


## marl

Các bác giải nhiệt cho cái spindle mà sao phải dùng đến dầu, chi phí thì đắt đỏ bảo dưỡng thì phức tạp. Bác chụp ảnh cái chỗ bị rỉ sét mà bác nói đi để em còn xúi cho.

----------


## Khoa C3

> news, dầu em đã có viện trợ dầu thuỷ lực 46 đến từ thuỵ điển 
> bơm em sẽ diy cái giông thế này
> 
> 
> 
> motor dùng BLDC hoặc step 2 phase + encoder chạy như BLDC 3 phase có hall (trường hợp ko cần tốc độ mà cần moment)


Bác mua cái đầu bơm có sẵn về gắn động cơ vào, DIY cả cái bơm bánh răng cũng hơi ngại.

----------


## ít nói

Ôi xào các pác cứ làm việc của mình quan tâm làm troll  
Pác marl chắc làm ở trung tâm vũ trụ nên cái nhình nó khác

----------


## Nam CNC

Đính chính bác Ngoc Anh, cái ống dẫn dầu mà bác Nhat Son đưa ra không phải PU , mà là PP hay PE gì đó em không nhớ chính xác nhưng nó không phải PU. PU thì mềm dẻo hơn , kích thước làm ra sản phẩm chính xác hơn nhưng nó là vật liệu tự huỷ theo thời gian. Bác Ngoc Anh nhớ lộn rồi .

Tại sao em nhận định kích thước sản phẩm làm ra PU chính xác hơn là vật liêu PU trước khi gia công nó là 1 hỗn hợp dạng lỏng , và khi gia nhiệt nó sẽ nở bung ra áp sát thành khuôn và được định hình , nó không bị hiện tượng co rút như các vật liệu khác dưới dạng ép áp lực định hình, vật liệu làm khuôn cho PU không cần vật liệu nặng như sắt thép, chỉ cần nhôm là đủ, thậm chí khuôn làm bằng keo eboxy cũng được, trong ngành giày dép áp dụng nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác giải nhiệt cho cái spindle mà sao phải dùng đến dầu, chi phí thì đắt đỏ bảo dưỡng thì phức tạp. Bác chụp ảnh cái chỗ bị rỉ sét mà bác nói đi để em còn xúi cho.


thanks ah, em thik làm hệ thống bơm dầu , đang dư áấy con BLDC/ step có encoder
thử máy luôn thể 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Bác mua cái đầu bơm có sẵn về gắn động cơ vào, DIY cả cái bơm bánh răng cũng hơi ngại.


ko sao đâu ah, em DIY là niềm vui,
 ko phải đề thương mại, nên cứ từ từ ah, hôm nay bàn nhìu khi 2016 mới trình làng ah  :Smile: 
anh giới thiệu em làm ý chí diy hơi bị lung lay  :Smile: 

1 viêc nựa là quạt cho két dầu, em định để lên trục Z lun, em sợ dùng quạt máy di chuyển sẽ nhanh hư
nên dang ngắm nghía piezo fan

----------


## nhatson

> thì trong video clip đã nói rõ rồi còn gì. bi lắc ở tốc độ zero.
> H frame trong may mặc nó hay dùng thì nó giống giống mấy con mà anh đưa ra đấy chỉ là nó không có cái đầu in thay vào đó là cái bút bi với lại nó có thêm cơ cấu kéo giấy từ lô giấy tròn để vẽ được liên tục hết 1 trang nó lại tự kéo giấy sang trang mới. sau đó họ đưa cái bản in đấy xuống máy cắt. Bây giờ công nghệ thay đổi thì nó dùng đầu in hoặc máy in khổ lớn.


em nói rồi, em rất chậm hiểu, hình ảnh và video clip em mới đả thông đươc
dù sao cũng thanks ah

----------


## marl

> thanks anh, trọng tâm là servo china hunting đến mức vứt đi
> H frame cho công nghiệp nhẹ
> cnc paten marking dạng H frame
> 
> b.r


servo china thì em không có cái đấy. Em không gọi đó là cái servo mà là cái động cơ bước có gắn encoder. Gọi nó là servo thì nâng bi nó lên quá. bác cứ nhìn giá thì biết hệ truyền động servo nó đắt hơn hệ truyền động động cơ bước bao nhiêu lần. bất kỳ cái động cơ nào mà tác động lên trục của no một mô men đủ lớn khi đang điều khiển vị trí ở tốc độ zero đều quay hết bởi vì mô men tối đa của động cơ là có giới hạn khi sản xuất. Cái em quan tâm là nó bị lắc ở tốc độ zero thôi. còn khi anh chàng quay mạnh nó trượt bước rồi thì bộ điều khiển đã bị mất điều khiển nên nó như thế.

----------


## Nam CNC

Hình bơm và bộ giải nhiệt , Bác Linh mau vào Q8 mua cái tản nhiệt đi, vì cái này nhỏ , gọn ,đẹp và chỉ còn 1 cái hehehe.

----------

cnc300

----------


## marl

> em nói rồi, em rất chậm hiểu, hình ảnh và video clip em mới đả thông đươc
> dù sao cũng thanks ah


Hình ảnh không có video clip cũng không cái đó em sửa chữa cho họ  từ năm 2005. Thời đấy em còn chưa có điện thoại thì lấy đâu ra anh với clip. Bác cứ làm khó em. Thời ấy họ có một con máy hỏng để trong kho mà em gạ mãi họ không bán. Bác biết là 2005 động cơ servo với là thanh trượt, vitme nó đắt mà khó kiếm như thế nào. Thuyết phục mãi mà họ cũng không bán.

----------


## nhatson

> Hình bơm và bộ giải nhiệt , Bác Linh mau vào Q8 mua cái tản nhiệt đi, vì cái này nhỏ , gọn ,đẹp và chỉ còn 1 cái hehehe.


làm em lung lay ràoi, hụ hự hự

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái bơm này chắc là bơm bánh rang nhỉ

----------

nhatson

----------


## marl

> Ôi xào các pác cứ làm việc của mình quan tâm làm troll  
> Pác marl chắc làm ở trung tâm vũ trụ nên cái nhình nó khác


Khác là khác thế nào. bác cứ cụ thể ra đi. Nhiều cái máy vài chục tỉ mà họ chỉ dùng nước cất để giải nhiệt. Làm mát cho toàn bộ dầu thuỷ lực của hệ thống thuỷ lực 250mpa  chỉ dùng nước máy.

----------


## nhatson

> servo china thì em không có cái đấy. Em không gọi đó là cái servo mà là cái động cơ bước có gắn encoder. Gọi nó là servo thì nâng bi nó lên quá. bác cứ nhìn giá thì biết hệ truyền động servo nó đắt hơn hệ truyền động động cơ bước bao nhiêu lần. bất kỳ cái động cơ nào mà tác động lên trục của no một mô men đủ lớn khi đang điều khiển vị trí ở tốc độ zero đều quay hết bởi vì mô men tối đa của động cơ là có giới hạn khi sản xuất. Cái em quan tâm là nó bị lắc ở tốc độ zero thôi. còn khi anh chàng quay mạnh nó trượt bước rồi thì bộ điều khiển đã bị mất điều khiển nên nó như thế.


1.cái mà cụ it noi giới thiệu em em gọi nó là closed loop stepper CONTROLLER > cái này nó bị rung khi sửa vị trí vì nó ko khoá phase với phase của step
2. hybrid servo ( leadshine gọi sản phẩm của họ như vậy)  giờ lại gọi là esasy servo rồi, cái tên hybrid nghe đúng hơn vì nó servo vị trí, và nó khá tốt, ko full servo vì ko có toruqe control


clip thử này cũng có thể thấy motor sữa vị trí rất tốt , em cũng có thử qua hunting ko đáng kể, nhất là cái giá phải nói là tốt
3. step closeloop có torque control em thấy có hãng này làm


4. alphstep, dkhiển dòng analog, ko hẳn là servo, cũng có khả năng sửa vị trí rất tốt, ko bị hunting, patent của cái này em post trên diễn dàn nhiều lần rồi
5. một hãng nữa có thể gọi là step servo quicksilver control







còn nhiều hãng khác nữa làm stepper closed loop, như fastech từ hàn quốc, Schneider  và các hãng khác mà em chưa biét, em ko chắc là bọn này chạy closed loop hay đúng là servo nên ko bàn


PS em đã có hàng loạt dẩn chứng máy dạn H frame dùng trong công nghiệp chế tạo cơ khí, vậy anh nên xem xét câu kết luận của anh, nếu ko anh nên cung câp thêm thông tin những cỗ máy của dmg mori seiki chỉ dùng cho công nghiệp nhẹ như anh định nghĩa


b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

Khả năng hấp thụ nhiệt của nước là vô địch rồi , nếu hệ thống giải nhiệt đơn giản, không sợ ngẹt do đóng cặn hay rỉ sét , và nước máy ( nước giếng ) ở đó nó rẻ , không tốn tiền , thì xài em nó tối ưu rồi.

Ở đây hệ thống tản nhiệt cho spindle đi qua cái ống bé tẹo, mà anh em lại lười quan sát kiểm tra , nên giải nhiệt bằng hệ thống kín dùng dầu , hay nước cất pha dung dịch chống đóng cặn là tối ưu về tài chính và thời gian do hệ thống này nó nhỏ nên rẻ tiền , chứ hệ thống này nó lớn và nhiều máy nữa em đầu tư hệ thống làm lạnh dầu giải nhiệt như máy công nghiệp luôn cho nó lành.... heheh chứ nó nghẹt 1 đầu là cháy cả giàn spindle thì lúc ấy thấy vài đồng lẻ tiết kiệm không là cái đinh gì cả.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái bơm này chắc là bơm bánh rang nhỉ


thanks ah, em lăn tăn vụ phốt , em muốn cắm cái motor vào bánh răng luôn, chưa kiếm được con phốt ( sealing) nào thik hợp
BLDC thì em sẵn motor và dkhien rồi, step chạy kiểu BLDC thì mất 2 tuần  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Khả năng hấp thụ nhiệt của nước là vô địch rồi , nếu hệ thống giải nhiệt đơn giản, không sợ ngẹt do đóng cặn hay rỉ sét , và nước máy ( nước giếng ) ở đó nó rẻ , không tốn tiền , thì xài em nó tối ưu rồi.
> 
> Ở đây hệ thống tản nhiệt cho spindle đi qua cái ống bé tẹo, mà anh em lại lười quan sát kiểm tra , nên giải nhiệt bằng hệ thống kín dùng dầu , hay nước cất pha dung dịch chống đóng cặn là tối ưu về tài chính và thời gian do hệ thống này nó nhỏ nên rẻ tiền , chứ hệ thống này nó lớn và nhiều máy nữa em đầu tư hệ thống làm lạnh dầu giải nhiệt như máy công nghiệp luôn cho nó lành.... heheh chứ nó nghẹt 1 đầu là cháy cả giàn spindle thì lúc ấy thấy vài đồng lẻ tiết kiệm không là cái đinh gì cả.


Cụ nam limo của em đâu. 66 bánh răng của em đâu. Ko có 2 món đó em ko diy đc máy h frame . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thì các pác lại ko có cái ném gạch đâu . hôm qua vừa test limo của pác thắng tặng . thấy ghi limo nghe đâu của cụ Nam. Chạy re re thích gớm .
Ps nhatson . em thấy con vexta thời @ đó chạy low speed êm ko khác gì digital .cụ chỉ em khoản này đc ko

----------


## Nam CNC

Hả ??? em nói hết tuần mà , thấy ông Quảng quăng hình thì thấy có đường cứu nước rồi nên em im re luôn hehehehe... vậy bác lấy con Limo hay con cốt bánh răng ??? con cốt bánh răng chỉ là ASM66AC thôi , còn con limo quái gì khác ASM66 không thì không biết , nhưng nghe đồn con đó chạy nhanh lắm à.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nam limo của em đâu. 66 bánh răng của em đâu. Ko có 2 món đó em ko diy đc máy h frame .
> Thì các pác lại ko có cái ném gạch đâu . hôm qua vừa test limo của pác thắng tặng . thấy ghi limo nghe đâu của cụ Nam. Chạy re re thích gớm .
> Ps nhatson . em thấy con vexta thời @ đó chạy low speed êm ko khác gì digital .cụ chỉ em khoản này đc ko


em cũng đang nghiên cứu vụ này, đang kiếm cái jack 12pin 2mm để nối dài bo dkhiển và bo động lực alphastep  asd10A ra nghiên cứu  :Smile: 
em có thắc mắc là dỏng AR có cải tiền gì ko, hôm nọ thấy hình cụ biêt tuot post xác nhận đời mới  alphastep vẩn dùng analog

----------


## Nam CNC

còn cái vụ phốt thì bác đi mua cái phốt chắn bụi trong thuỷ lực đó, hay phốt chặn nước của hãng NOK , em thấy trong mấy cái bơm nước có cốt gắn trực tiếp bánh răng thì hay gắn cái phốt chặn nước này, trong máy giặt lồng ngang cũng xử dụng. Còn cái bơm này khi hoạt động có áp thì nên chơi phốt chặn bụi trong thuỷ lực chắc tốt hơn vì khi có áp nó sẽ tự nở bung ra cản dầu lại .

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Phốt ngó vậy mà khó tìm loại ưng ý. Phải tìm ra loại chịu dầu mới được, còn bơm giải nhiệt thì em nghĩ không có áp lực lớn đâu.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Hả ??? em nói hết tuần mà , thấy ông Quảng quăng hình thì thấy có đường cứu nước rồi nên em im re luôn hehehehe... vậy bác lấy con Limo hay con cốt bánh răng ??? con cốt bánh răng chỉ là ASM66AC thôi , còn con limo quái gì khác ASM66 không thì không biết , nhưng nghe đồn con đó chạy nhanh lắm à.


Em lấy bé cốt răng . limo ngon quá cụ đòi lại mệt lắm hô hô . hôm qua em kéo thử con limo size 42 nhẹ phát lên 2000vp  và chỉ demo thế thôi em chỉ cần dưới 1000vp là tốt lắm rồi

----------


## nhatson

> Phốt ngó vậy mà khó tìm loại ưng ý. Phải tìm ra loại chịu dầu mới được, còn bơm giải nhiệt thì em nghĩ không có áp lực lớn đâu.


báo cáo em xin đểu được dầu thuỷ lực 46 của thuỵ điện bảo rất là trung tính , để xem trung tính cỡ nào, hỏng phốt em ăn vạ bên đấy

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## marl

> 1.cái mà cụ it noi giới thiệu em em gọi nó là closed loop stepper CONTROLLER > cái này nó bị rung khi sửa vị trí vì nó ko khoá phase với phase của step
> 2. hybrid servo ( leadshine gọi sản phẩm của họ như vậy)  giờ lại gọi là esasy servo rồi, cái tên hybrid nghe đúng hơn vì nó servo vị trí, và nó khá tốt, ko full servo vì ko có toruqe control
> 
> 
> clip thử này cũng có thể thấy motor sữa vị trí rất tốt , em cũng có thử qua hunting ko đáng kể, nhất là cái giá phải nói là tốt
> 3. step closeloop có torque control em thấy có hãng này làm
> 
> 
> 4. alphstep, dkhiển dòng analog, ko hẳn là servo, cũng có khả năng sửa vị trí rất tốt, ko bị hunting, patent của cái này em post trên diễn dàn nhiều lần rồi
> ...


Step là step, servo là servo chẳng thể lẫn lộn 2 cái động cơ đấy được. Kỹ thuật chuyên sâu không bàn bạc trên mạng được cái đó là công sức học hành, nghiên cứu, trải nghiệm thực tế của mỗi người. vì vậy chỉ bàn với các bác đến mức độ như thế thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vẫn có khái niệm step servo nha bác , servo theo em hiểu là 1 hệ thống có hồi tiếp , còn hồi tiếp kiểu gì thì tuỳ . Step servo , DC servo, AC servo ..... 


@ it noi , Nhat sơn , phốt chặn theo tiêu chuẩn kích thước rồi nha bác, nếu mua các bác nên mua của hãng NOK loại màu đen , vật liệu cao su chống dầu thì nó bền nhất, dấu hiệu nhận biết nó có ánh 7 màu ( dân bán nó nói vậy ) , không khéo được chào bán các loại phốt PU thì 1.5-2 năm thay 1 lần thì khổ. ... các loại phốt đều có tính năng chống dầu rồi đừng lo , nhưng nói trước là dầu thôi , mấy ông đem về chơi với xăng thì em ứ biết.

----------


## marl

Nếu xẩy ra rỉ sét trong động cơ đó là do động cơ đểu, làm bằng vật liệu vớ vẩn. nếu đóng cặn  thì là do nước. vi trong nước có ion Ca++ cho nên em mới đề nghị các bác chup lại cái ảnh để xem nó là nguyên nhân gì. từ đó mới đưa ra biện pháp xử lý.  biện pháp xử lý thì có rất nhiều nhưng biện pháp nào là tối ưu ở Việt nam

----------


## marl

[QUOTE=Nam CNC;16416]Vẫn có khái niệm step servo nha bác , servo theo em hiểu là 1 hệ thống có hồi tiếp , còn hồi tiếp kiểu gì thì tuỳ . Step servo , DC servo, AC servo ..... 

Bác nhầm rồi

----------


## thuhanoi

Theo em ổn nhất là chơi hệ thong làm mát bằng nước khép kín, mà nước là dung nước lấy ra từ máy lọc RO (nhớ là không qua mấy cục bổ sung khoáng). Vài tháng thay 1 lần nước, các bác thấy được không.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> Theo em ổn nhất là chơi hệ thong làm mát bằng nước khép kín, mà nước là dung nước lấy ra từ máy lọc RO (nhớ là không qua mấy cục bổ sung khoáng). Vài tháng thay 1 lần nước, các bác thấy được không.


Ko cần lọc đâu bác Thuhanoi. Chỉ cần pha vào một nước sạch ít dung dịch chống đóng cặn là ok. Dung dịch này có thể mua tại mấy tiệm bán phụ tùng oto, giá cũng rẻ.

----------


## nhatson

> Step là step, servo là servo chẳng thể lẫn lộn 2 cái động cơ đấy được. Kỹ thuật chuyên sâu không bàn bạc trên mạng được cái đó là công sức học hành, nghiên cứu, trải nghiệm thực tế của mỗi người. vì vậy chỉ bàn với các bác đến mức độ như thế thôi.


báo cáo ah, 
step 2 phase = brushless 2 phase có 50 pole
brushless motor thường gặp = 3 phase, có thể 2 pole, 4 pole , 8 pole

còn servo = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomechanism

http://www.motion-designs.com/images...s_Nov_2007.pdf

ngày nay người ta được tôn trọng , khi có những chia sẻ thiết thực cho cộng đồng
nếu  ah có chia sè nào thì em và mọi người đón nhận, còn những comment như trên, làm em cảm thấy mình thật xấu xa khi thiếu tôn trọng người khác

b.r

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> Theo em ổn nhất là chơi hệ thong làm mát bằng nước khép kín, mà nước là dung nước lấy ra từ máy lọc RO (nhớ là không qua mấy cục bổ sung khoáng). Vài tháng thay 1 lần nước, các bác thấy được không.


báo cáo em thik nghịch mà, với lại máy em dùng DIY, để lâu lôi ra xài, hệ thống gọn và ít bảo dưỡng hay hơn ah
nhiều khi lấy máy dùng, nghẹt > thông mất cả tiếng bực bội chẳng có tâm trí DIY nữa
tụt cả hứng , hix

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sao ko nghĩ tới nước giải nhiệt cho Honda tay ga nhỉ,chế cái quạt tản nhiệt và cái ket của exciter, chắc em mần thử vụ này

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> sao ko nghĩ tới nước giải nhiệt cho Honda tay ga nhỉ,chế cái quạt tản nhiệt và cái ket của exciter, chắc em mần thử vụ này


em thấy nhiều chú cũng làm, lấy bộ radiator với pump của water cooler máy tính ah






b.r

----------

cnc300, Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79

----------


## ít nói

> em thấy nhiều chú cũng làm, lấy bộ radiator với pump của water cooler máy tính ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.r


Ko ổn cụ à. Làm như thế máy xài thường xuyên bán bụi lắm. Em thì xài cungc chu trình kín. Mua 1 dàn lạnh từ mcaay nóng lạnh rồi xả đâu trong đó ra . thêm 1 quạt cực mát. Mai chớp hình kiểm chứng. Hệ thống đó có đấu 1 bộ hiển thị nhiệt . tất cả giấu đi

----------


## nhatson

> Ko ổn cụ à. Làm như thế máy xài thường xuyên bán bụi lắm. Em thì xài cungc chu trình kín. Mua 1 dàn lạnh từ mcaay nóng lạnh rồi xả đâu trong đó ra . thêm 1 quạt cực mát. Mai chớp hình kiểm chứng. Hệ thống đó có đấu 1 bộ hiển thị nhiệt . tất cả giấu đi


có lí, em wên béng vụ bụi
Cụ hay chạy gỗ đúng ko, em sợ món này lắm  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> có lí, em wên béng vụ bụi
> Cụ hay chạy gỗ đúng ko, em sợ món này lắm


Máy diy đẹp là 1 chuyện tính trâu bò nó và dễ bảo trì em cũng luôn tính đến. Em ko làm gỗ máy chỉ đoen giản làm rồi ngắm . thi thoảng ai mua bán. Cơ bản em tay ngang ko phải dân điện tử. Cũng ko phải dân cơ khí . coi cnc như thú vui . biết đến cnc từ khoảng 5 6 tháng trước.

----------


## nhatson

> Máy diy đẹp là 1 chuyện tính trâu bò nó và dễ bảo trì em cũng luôn tính đến. Em ko làm gỗ máy chỉ đoen giản làm rồi ngắm . thi thoảng ai mua bán. Cơ bản em tay ngang ko phải dân điện tử. Cũng ko phải dân cơ khí . coi cnc như thú vui . biết đến cnc từ khoảng 5 6 tháng trước.


em cũng như cụ thôi, em ... marketing em rành hơn điện tử
cụ tập dùng đi, ghiền đấy haha,

----------


## ít nói

> em cũng như cụ thôi, em ... marketing em rành hơn điện tử
> cụ tập dùng đi, ghiền đấy haha,


Điện tử em cũng khoái nhưng thời gian eo hẹp hơn nữa máy cnc và vài em máy cơ khí em cứ để đó khi nào thất nghiệp đã có dự án cho nó. Đi làm tư cv bấp bênh nên cứ phòng thế.Chơi đồ cơ khí có cái lợi là ko sinh lời cao nhưng an toàn ko lỗi mốt .hê hê

----------


## ít nói

Dự án làm 1 bé h frame 6060 là dự án final và đến lúc tạm dừng tập trung vào cv hiện tại. Yêu cái con 6060 nhôm đúc quá cơ

----------


## nhatson

> Điện tử em cũng khoái nhưng thời gian eo hẹp hơn nữa máy cnc và vài em máy cơ khí em cứ để đó khi nào thất nghiệp đã có dự án cho nó. Đi làm tư cv bấp bênh nên cứ phòng thế.Chơi đồ cơ khí có cái lợi là ko sinh lời cao nhưng an toàn ko lỗi mốt .hê hê


ok cụ, 100 năm nay lĩnh vực cắt gọt kim lạoi ko tiến nhanh như IT, mới học CODE xong con MCU này ngó qua ngó lại nó đã lỗi thời rồi
2 việc quan trong em thấy là CAD và CAM, các phần mêm CAM càng ngày càng tốt, có nhửng chiến lược gia công tốt hơn, có thể dùng máy yếu mà vẩn có sp tương đối
mastercam em thấy mệt với nó quá, đang luyen featurecam, sản phẩm của DELCAM >> có họ hàng với ẢRTCAM>> cũng dễ làm wen hơn

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> ok cụ, 100 năm nay lĩnh vực cắt gọt kim lạoi ko tiến nhanh như IT, mới học CODE xong con MCU này ngó qua ngó lại nó đã lỗi thời rồi
> 2 việc quan trong em thấy là CAD và CAM, các phần mêm CAM càng ngày càng tốt, có nhửng chiến lược gia công tốt hơn, có thể dùng máy yếu mà vẩn có sp tương đối
> mastercam em thấy mệt với nó quá, đang luyen featurecam, sản phẩm của DELCAM >> có họ hàng với ẢRTCAM>> cũng dễ làm wen hơn
> 
> b.r


Cái mastercam em ko dám xài hi hi .em đi cái đơn giản như làm mô hình gỗ.mơ ước sau này có 1 xưởng gỗ làm rs sp kiểu như marble machine , cho trẻ nhỏ học ráp thay lego

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> ok cụ, 100 năm nay lĩnh vực cắt gọt kim lạoi ko tiến nhanh như IT, mới học CODE xong con MCU này ngó qua ngó lại nó đã lỗi thời rồi
> 2 việc quan trong em thấy là CAD và CAM, các phần mêm CAM càng ngày càng tốt, có nhửng chiến lược gia công tốt hơn, có thể dùng máy yếu mà vẩn có sp tương đối
> mastercam em thấy mệt với nó quá, đang luyen featurecam, sản phẩm của DELCAM >> có họ hàng với ẢRTCAM>> cũng dễ làm wen hơn
> 
> b.r


Làm phần sụn em nghĩ cần ít nhất trên 1 người mới hiệu quả tránh sau khi làm xong phat sinh nhiều bug khó lường. Trước đi học em ghét nhất môn SAD .(system analysis and design )nhưng chắc môn đó thì ngon

----------


## nhatson

> Làm phần sụn em nghĩ cần ít nhất trên 1 người mới hiệu quả tránh sau khi làm xong phat sinh nhiều bug khó lường. Trước đi học em ghét nhất môn SAD .(system analysis and design )nhưng chắc môn đó thì ngon


báo cáo vụ này cũng căng lắm ah, vì nếu máy đúc mình cũng ko control được kỹ thuật đúc + vật liệu

kiều dì cũng phải làm mẫu rồi điều chỉnh dần ah, có mô phỏng thì có thể giảm thiểu số lần cải tiền thay vì 20 xuồng 3 đến 5 lần là đẹp ah
dù sao cũng cần người có kinh nghiệm

ví dụ như tormach, em nghe đâu là kỹ sư làm trong HASS CNC hơn 20 năm rồi, mới ra lập cty riêng làm máy CNC tormach ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

vài thứ nhặt nhạnh để diy .
trục A
két nước
bơm nước piston motor ko chổi than
spindle 500w
hihi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Spindle 500w đâu bác ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Spindle 500w đâu bác ít nói


cục đỏ đỏ đó cụ . 500w thấy ghi bên ngoài thế đằng sau có ốc  bắt vào trục Z.  :Wink:  . 2pha 220v chạy tụ 500w cốt 10 có ren để bắt đá mài  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ôi, đấy là cái máy mài mà sao lại là spin được, ít nói dạo này vui tính thế nhỉ  :Big Grin:  , hay ông có điều gì bí mật định từ từ nói đây ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Ơ em tưởng đây là dự án của bác nhatson chứ nhỉ? sao lại có đồ của ông Itnoi trong này???

----------


## nhatson

chác định làm lung lay í chí diy hệ thông spindle cooling đó mà  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

Đã mua đc bơm tăng áp của máy lọc kangaro . loại này chơi với dàn lạnh là bá cháy.

----------


## diy1102

> Đã mua đc bơm tăng áp của máy lọc kangaro . loại này chơi với dàn lạnh là bá cháy.


Cụ mua bao nhiêu vậy? bơm đó k hiệu quả với hệ này đâu. Bơm đó áp thì ok, nhưng lưu lượng thấp. Chơi sang làm cái rad 360, cái bơm bọn em hay chơi bên máy tính ấy xài thì rất ok.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đã mua đc bơm tăng áp của máy lọc kangaro . loại này chơi với dàn lạnh là bá cháy.


Bơm này chỉ thiên về áp nên nghĩ không thích hợp cho lắm, với lại nó là loại bơm chạy gián đoạn chứ cho nó chạy lien tục nó dể lên đường.

----------


## diy1102

> Bơm này chỉ thiên về áp nên nghĩ không thích hợp cho lắm, với lại nó là loại bơm chạy gián đoạn chứ cho nó chạy lien tục nó dể lên đường.


Về thời gian cho chạy thì bơm này chạy 24/24 k hề gì, nó chính là bơm để phun sương khoảng 10 đầu bép 0.2/0.1 dùng trong gia đình nên 24/24 ok. Nhưng lưu lượng ít nên việc cho nước hấp thụ nhiệt và làm mát nước sẽ k hiệu quả

----------


## ít nói

> Về thời gian cho chạy thì bơm này chạy 24/24 k hề gì, nó chính là bơm để phun sương khoảng 10 đầu bép 0.2/0.1 dùng trong gia đình nên 24/24 ok. Nhưng lưu lượng ít nên việc cho nước hấp thụ nhiệt và làm mát nước sẽ k hiệu quả


Các pác cứ lo xa . em có 1 chú spindle thôi mà. Về kn sử dụng loại này ko phải do em nghĩ ra mà làm. Học pác Solero toàn xài loại bơm áp này. .ưu điểm áp cao lưu lượng ko cao bằng bơm cá nhưng qua ống nhỏ và qua hê hống dàn tản nhiệt thì sợ bơm cá còn tệ hơn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ mua bao nhiêu vậy? bơm đó k hiệu quả với hệ này đâu. Bơm đó áp thì ok, nhưng lưu lượng thấp. Chơi sang làm cái rad 360, cái bơm bọn em hay chơi bên máy tính ấy xài thì rất ok.


À  mua lít rưỡi bãi cạnh nhà hi hi. Loại của kangaro tốt hơn nhiều so với hàng trôi nổi bán chợ 500-700k

----------


## solero

Em đang chạy 2 chú spindle 2,2KW được bơm bởi 1 em máy bơm của máy lọc nước RO, làm mát bằng két nước xe Nouvo. Sờ pín cứ gọi là mát lạnh.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> À  mua lít rưỡi bãi cạnh nhà hi hi. Loại của kangaro tốt hơn nhiều so với hàng trôi nổi bán chợ 500-700k


Nếu đc hàng ngon thì tốt rồi. Hihi kangaro kiểu cnc nhơ ở chỗ định công mà a biết ấy thì ngon đc k ạ.

----------


## solero

Khoe luôn hình không lại bảo chém gió:

----------

nhatson, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Cho em xin hình cái bơm áp cao để mở mang tri thức đi bác ít nói.

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da phải mang bơm cao áp về bán cho mấy chú mới được, cao áp 2nd của germany , động cơ DC 12v-24v giá tầm 400-500k ngoài chợ đó , em mua giúp 1 cái cho Cu be tí, xài cho cả 3 spindle 2.2kw luôn.

----------


## ít nói

> Nếu đc hàng ngon thì tốt rồi. Hihi kangaro kiểu cnc nhơ ở chỗ định công mà a biết ấy thì ngon đc k ạ.


À chỗ đó lạ gì hehe chỗ đó mình qua lấy gì chả được

----------

diy1102

----------


## solero

Hình nó giống như này. Loại này lưu lượng thấp nên chỉ dùng 1, cùng lắm là 2 spindle thôi nhé. Nhiều spindle nó không đủ lưu lượng bị nóng đấy.

----------


## ít nói

> ây da phải mang bơm cao áp về bán cho mấy chú mới được, cao áp 2nd của germany , động cơ DC 12v-24v giá tầm 400-500k ngoài chợ đó , em mua giúp 1 cái cho Cu be tí, xài cho cả 3 spindle 2.2kw luôn.


Í ẹ cụ qua vơ hết bán dần cho anh em. Mua hết lun chủ shop hỏi sao mua lắm cụ cứ phán cần 1 nhưng ko thích thằng nào mua cùng nên vơ hết :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ít nói

> Hình nó giống như này. Loại này lưu lượng thấp nên chỉ dùng 1, cùng lắm là 2 spindle thôi nhé. Nhiều spindle nó không đủ lưu lượng bị nóng đấy.


Giống thôi con em có chữ căn ga rô . máy " nọc lước" hàng đầu vật nam

----------


## diy1102

Các cụ chơi loại này đảm bảo god ạ. 
Rad 240, loại này lá tản nhiệt bằng đồng, có ưu điểm nếu dùng với cái bơm kia là nước sẽ đi qua 10 cái khe dẫn nước>nên hấp thụ nhiệt vô đối.

Pro nữa chơi quả bơm này nữa


Giá hơi chát khoảng hơn 3 triệu new, nếu 2nd thì tùy ạ.
Cái này dùng với nước Coolant thì đảm bảo ngon.

----------


## solero

Nhà bác thầu dầu thế? Cái bơm kia mua có 150K. ket nước xe máy bị tai nạn thì xin được. Không thì mua két nóng của điều hòa khoảng 300k-500k. quá ngon.

----------


## ít nói

> Nhà bác thầu dầu thế? Cái bơm kia mua có 150K. ket nước xe máy bị tai nạn thì xin được. Không thì mua két nóng của điều hòa khoảng 300k-500k. quá ngon.


Két nóng em có này mới keng xà beng . vừa vợt đc ở bãi 100k rẹ quá ko thèm mặc cả

----------


## diy1102

> Nhà bác thầu dầu thế? Cái bơm kia mua có 150K. ket nước xe máy bị tai nạn thì xin được. Không thì mua két nóng của điều hòa khoảng 300k-500k. quá ngon.


Hix em mới mua ít dầu về trữ mà lỵ. Mấy bộ này là dư âm một thời độ máy tính và giờ lại chuyển sang độ CNC. Cái này em định xài cho con máy H của em, nhưng spin DIY nên k biết cho nước làm mát chảy qua kiểu gì?

----------


## ít nói

> Hix em mới mua ít dầu về trữ mà lỵ. Mấy bộ này là dư âm một thời độ máy tính và giờ lại chuyển sang độ CNC. Cái này em định xài cho con máy H của em, nhưng spin DIY nên k biết cho nước làm mát chảy qua kiểu gì?


cụ cho lên máy tiện kẻ rãnh cho nó sau đó lại cho cho lên máy tiện tiện áo cho nó là nước đi qua được .

----------


## diy1102

> cụ cho lên máy tiện kẻ rãnh cho nó sau đó lại cho cho lên máy tiện tiện áo cho nó là nước đi qua được .


Khà khà vậy thì chuyên nghiệp nhỉ? em tính làm ít ống đồng 6ly quấn quanh rồi cho nước chạy qua thôi. Còn đẹp hơn chút nữa là cái động cơ của em 100 thì em kiếm cái ông nhựa tiền phong 110 dày 2ly chiều cho cái đc vào và lấy zoang cao su 3ly chặng 2 đầu lại, thiết kế chỗ nước vào nước ra và bên trong sao cho nước chay róc rách qua chô tiếp xúc đc nhiều nhất có thể là ok đúng chất DIY.
Mà cụ có máy tiện, cụ tiện đc k? chỉ cần tiện = nhựa thôi? đường kính khoảng 110.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, các cụ diy máy CNC xong để ngắm ko thế

radiator em làm nhôm, 1 mặt rãnh nước 1 mặt dạng cánh tản nhiết
em copy mẫu này


bơm thì kiểu này cho gọn trong mặt bích motor, xem có đủ lưu lượng ko, ko thì ngâm cứu típ

----------


## nhatson

em đang cần làm cái máng nước như thế này cho con máy của em, các cụ biết chỗ nào làm gần bến xe miền tay + Q6 thì bảo em với nhé, thanks các cụ thật to

----------


## solero

> em đang cần làm cái máng nước như thế này cho con máy của em, các cụ biết chỗ nào làm gần bến xe miền tay + Q6 thì bảo em với nhé, thanks các cụ thật to


Nhà em còn cái máng này cụ xem có vừa không em tặng ạ.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mình thích cái con đang bị cột hơn, quay lên ngon phết

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em cũng giống anh gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Mình thích cái con đang bị cột hơn, quay lên ngon phết


cụ chăm nó từ bé đến lớn, cụ nỡ mần thịt nó ko  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Khà khà vậy thì chuyên nghiệp nhỉ? em tính làm ít ống đồng 6ly quấn quanh rồi cho nước chạy qua thôi. Còn đẹp hơn chút nữa là cái động cơ của em 100 thì em kiếm cái ông nhựa tiền phong 110 dày 2ly chiều cho cái đc vào và lấy zoang cao su 3ly chặng 2 đầu lại, thiết kế chỗ nước vào nước ra và bên trong sao cho nước chay róc rách qua chô tiếp xúc đc nhiều nhất có thể là ok đúng chất DIY.
> Mà cụ có máy tiện, cụ tiện đc k? chỉ cần tiện = nhựa thôi? đường kính khoảng 110.


cụ đợi đấy máy tiện dần xây của em xong thì có thể xứ lí cho cụ eheh

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

nay ko làm dì, em spam lấy tính thần diy tiêp
gỏi đến các bác có con nhỏ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

Vụ này em chịu nè.. năm sau em cũng phay mấy miếng gỗ thế này hé hé.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy lão có con rồi có khác.

----------


## anhcos

Cụ Sơn còn mẫu nào cho mấy bé lớn hơn không, share mình vài kiểu với.

----------


## biết tuốt

e thích cái bàn máy của bác ,con này C fame phải k bác?

----------


## solero

> cụ chăm nó từ bé đến lớn, cụ nỡ mần thịt nó ko


Em lắp 1 con AMP với toàn bộ linh kiện độc hại và tâm huyết. Cuối cùng bị cướp vẫn phải nhận tiền cụ ạ. 
Thui cụ sờ pam ít thui. Máy móc làm đến đâu rồi? Cái driver 5 phase ngó cho em chưa?

----------


## anhxco

> Em lắp 1 con AMP với toàn bộ linh kiện độc hại và tâm huyết. Cuối cùng bị cướp vẫn phải nhận tiền cụ ạ. 
> Thui cụ sờ pam ít thui. Máy móc làm đến đâu rồi? Cái driver 5 phase ngó cho em chưa?


Cà rem gửi dùm mình mấy cái ảnh nha, mail: anhftoy@gmail.com. Thanks
sorry spam cái thớt của bác NS.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em đang cần làm cái máng nước như thế này cho con máy của em, các cụ biết chỗ nào làm gần bến xe miền tay + Q6 thì bảo em với nhé, thanks các cụ thật to


Đối điện Ban chỉ huy quận sự quận 6 số 993 Hồng Bàng, P9, Q6 nha anh, ngay ngả 3 hồng bàng và tân hóa, ngày xưa em đi lính ở ở đây hay qua làm mấy làm mấy việc lặt vặt cho đơn vị, chổ này chuyên làm máng sối, vân vân và vân vân trong đó có luôn cái mà anh cần. Tiệm nó ngay dốc cầu, bây giờ bị lô cốt che nhưng nhìn kỹ anh sẽ thấy. Còn không thì trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh nhiều cửa hàng làm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

inox thì trên đường Nguyễn Văn Luông có 1 tiệm chấn, máy khá lớn nhưng không biết có làm ra luôn cái mẫu của bác chủ không.

Tôn thì thấy có chấn luôn 4 cạnh ngay góc cuối đường  Minh Phụng, chổ này không bán inox.

Cái này mà gò tay thì e không đẹp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Đối điện Ban chỉ huy quận sự quận 6 số 993 Hồng Bàng, P9, Q6 nha anh, ngay ngả 3 hồng bàng và tân hóa, ngày xưa em đi lính ở ở đây hay qua làm mấy làm mấy việc lặt vặt cho đơn vị, chổ này chuyên làm máng sối, vân vân và vân vân trong đó có luôn cái mà anh cần. Tiệm nó ngay dốc cầu, bây giờ bị lô cốt che nhưng nhìn kỹ anh sẽ thấy. Còn không thì trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh nhiều cửa hàng làm.


thanks anh, em cũng mới tia cho nầy, chỗ này về Bình Phú em cũng gần  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> inox thì trên đường Nguyễn Văn Luông có 1 tiệm chấn, máy khá lớn nhưng không biết có làm ra luôn cái mẫu của bác chủ không.
> 
> Tôn thì thấy có chấn luôn 4 cạnh ngay góc cuối đường  Minh Phụng, chổ này không bán inox.
> 
> Cái này mà gò tay thì e không đẹp.


nguyễn văn luông gần bùng binh hay gần phía đại lộ đông tây ah, 
thanks anh nhiu

----------


## culitruong

> nguyễn văn luông gần bùng binh hay gần phía đại lộ đông tây ah, 
> thanks anh nhiu


Gần ngã tư Hậu Giang, kế kế cái cty may to đùng tên gì quên mất, phía trước có đặt mấy cái máy phay, máy chấn nó đặt sâu bên trong, ngoài nhìn không thấy, cứ tưởng xưởng tiện, phay

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks anh, mai em lượn ra thử, ngay gần nhà

----------


## ít nói

Của cụ linh đến đâu rồi

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em tạm dùng, đi làm máng nước và chân máy đã ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

mới đi nhờ vả cụ vinamit cnc về







thanks cụ vinamit cnc

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

đồ TQ không đáng tin phải kiểm tra lại à bác??

----------


## anhcos

Đâu có, bác ấy làm cái bích để nối vô cái đầu trục chính máy tiện ấy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cái draw bar của em ra thế này, nên phải có cái mount đẻ gắn mâm cặp lên draw bar
em ko rành máy tiện nen ko biết mua sẳn nó theo chuẩn nào, dành nhờ cụ vinamit cnc gia công hộ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

chít CNC mãi mới xong mấy cái lỗ

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Nam CNC, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

Lon bò húc beeb cạnh dành  để đệm lúc căn chỉnh hả cụ.
Em thấy tiêu chuẩn vn là đệm bao nhiêu lon bò húc cho một chiếc máy

----------


## nhatson

máy thì chưa  càn, người thì cần đệm bò húc , ngày 2 lon cụ ah

b.r

----------


## solero

Ngày 2 lon thì phải húc mạnh lắm cụ nhỉ? Chất liệu gì mà sờ pín thường chơi đc vậy ạ?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ngày 2 lon thì phải húc mạnh lắm cụ nhỉ? Chất liệu gì mà sờ pín thường chơi đc vậy ạ?



Vật liệu mềm èo, Carbon 45 ấy mà!

----------


## nhatson

> Ngày 2 lon thì phải húc mạnh lắm cụ nhỉ? Chất liệu gì mà sờ pín thường chơi đc vậy ạ?


vụ này hỏi cụ vinamit cnc ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

tip tục đầu tư nghiên cứu máy tiện
em chả biết dì về tiện, cứ thế này trước đã

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn Nhatson có mấy cái cán dao đẹp quá. MÌnh thì có cả đống chip nhưng ko có cán  :Big Grin: . Có mấy cái cán thì ko có chip thich hợp. ĐÚng là trời chỉ đãi người tài. :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn Nhatson có mấy cái cán dao đẹp quá. MÌnh thì có cả đống chip nhưng ko có cán . Có mấy cái cán thì ko có chip thich hợp. ĐÚng là trời chỉ đãi người tài.


em đi mua mà, có ai đãi đâu ah, có ý mua cán cug 1 insert cho đõ bất tiện
inser dắt nhiều lần, cán dao thì rẻ, mà có dắt thì cũng 1 dời cán chục trăm dời chip

cán ko mua được ở đây thì lại taobao, hỏi cụ ít nói ấy ah

em cũng lăn tăn insert hình thoi nhọn, hình thoi ít nhọn , hình tam giác vv nhưng thôi cứ có cái nghiên cứu từ từ

b.r

----------


## anhcos

3 cán dao với chip bác nhatson mua ở đâu, giá thế nào vậy? Hôm trước ra mấy tiệm ở Tạ uyên nhưng chưa thấy.

Loại nhọn để tiện rãnh, tiện thô, còn đầu tròn dùng để tiện tinh...
Dao của bác mới là dao trái thôi, còn dao phải để tiện mấy vai bên phải nữa.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em mua theo hình này, em tháy ngoạt đầu sang trái em sẽ hay dùng hơn



cán dao, chip cụ cú chui vào mấy con hẻm thông từ tạ uyên sang hà tôn quyền bán đầy
cán 200, 300, 400, 500, 600....
insert 40, 50, 60, 70, 80 , 90 ......

đồ china thôi, japan em chưa cần nên chưa khảo cứu

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

lên thử mâm cặp, xem ra em phải tốn tiền mua cái mâm 80 hoặc 100 rồi

----------


## nhatson

em cloupling quá khổ xem ra ko bị thất nghiệp 1 em  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

cơ cấu chỉnh dầu spindle

----------


## nhatson

các cụ mua mâm cặp có thể tia hãng có logo như trong hình nhé



lý do, đồ tormach em thấy cũng hãng này


http://www.tormach.com/store/index.p...show&ref=33156

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là nay lôi con motor spindle ra test lại thì em nó bị kêu khi quay tay, chắc em rửa nước chui vào làm sét vòng bi hoặc rotor/stator rồi, túm lại là phải tháo motor ra, cụ nào tháo puli này rồi hd em phát

----------


## Tuanlm

Góp vui tí nhé Nhatson
Có con máy tiện cùi bắp góp vô mấy hình ảnh cho vui
Xác máy của Hasegawa mua ở Hương lộ 2

XZ dùng ac servo 400w Driver DIY




Bộ Kamoseki 1:20 của Nam_CNC làm trục A

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

cụ cho em cái clip để em có tinh thần nghịch tip, cái stm32 bldc của em, chạy speed rồi nằm kho từ đầu năm giờ haiz

----------


## Tuanlm

Sản phẩm của nó nè

----------

anhcos, im_atntc, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

> cụ cho em cái clip để em có tinh thần nghịch tip, cái stm32 bldc của em, chạy speed rồi nằm kho từ đầu năm giờ haiz


Để mai mình quay hén. Máy cùi mía quá, dây nhợ lung tung nên ko dám khoe

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Để mai mình quay hén. Máy cùi mía quá, dây nhợ lung tung nên ko dám khoe


wan trọng cái servo thôi ah, cụ rag ptrien cho tốt, cơ hội phía trước rộng mở

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Hồi trước còn sung sức, bây giờ thì hơi đuối rồi. MÌnh làm chuyên về thiết bị mô phỏng động cơ...diesel. Có servo làm là ok nhất.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hồi trước còn sung sức, bây giờ thì hơi đuối rồi. MÌnh làm chuyên về thiết bị mô phỏng động cơ...diesel. Có servo làm là ok nhất.


chỗ anh sản xuất động cơ diesel ah? có con nào 100hp ko ah?

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> chỗ anh sản xuất động cơ diesel ah? có con nào 100hp ko ah?
> 
> b.r


MÌnh chỉ làm thiết bị mô phỏng để sửa chữa linh kiện thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> MÌnh chỉ làm thiết bị mô phỏng để sửa chữa linh kiện thôi.


có đơn vị nào trong nước sx được 100hp giới thiệu em nhé
thanks anh

----------


## Tuanlm

> có đơn vị nào trong nước sx được 100hp giới thiệu em nhé
> thanks anh


Nhatson dùng cho việc gì? Nếu làm ứng dụng thông thường thì có thể mua động cơ cũ. Hình như mình nhớ gần chỗ bến xe miền tây có nguyên một bãi, giá rẻ bất ngờ.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhatson dùng cho việc gì? Nếu làm ứng dụng thông thường thì có thể mua động cơ cũ. Hình như mình nhớ gần chỗ bến xe miền tây có nguyên một bãi, giá rẻ bất ngờ.


báo cáo gắn cho bơm thuỷ lực cần cẩu ah, hiện tại mua máy của dezt ( em viết sai tên rồi thì phải) , nếu có VN thì ... VN ta có cơ hội ah

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo gắn cho bơm thuỷ lực cần cẩu ah, hiện tại mua máy của dezt ( em viết sai tên rồi thì phải) , nếu có VN thì ... VN ta có cơ hội ah


Động cơ Diesel thì VN chỉ làm đc máy công nông thôi.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> tip tục đầu tư nghiên cứu máy tiện
> em chả biết dì về tiện, cứ thế này trước đã


Đống này là hàng dữ đó bác ạ. Biết bao nhiêu a/e phải chảy nước đấy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em mua được cái này, ko biết thật ko, hiêu này ở VN ko có tiếng, china cug vậy ko biết có bị nhái ko

----------


## nhatson

> Góp vui tí nhé Nhatson
> Có con máy tiện cùi bắp góp vô mấy hình ảnh cho vui
> Xác máy của Hasegawa mua ở Hương lộ 2
> Đính kèm 3843
> XZ dùng ac servo 400w Driver DIY
> Đính kèm 3844
> Đính kèm 3845
> Đính kèm 3846
> 
> ...


em chém phát nhé, xài sec vo chi cho khổ, phải làm thêm cái puli  :Smile: 
step nhà em cắm thắng

----------


## Tuanlm

> em mua được cái này, ko biết thật ko, hiêu này ở VN ko có tiếng, china cug vậy ko biết có bị nhái ko


Cái này mình có khá nhiều hàng của peacock japan luôn. Khi nào hư thì báo, mình tặng bạn một cái.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này mình có khá nhiều hàng của peacock japan luôn. Khi nào hư thì báo, mình tặng bạn một cái.


thanks ah nhiều ah  :Smile: , em ghi sổ, mốt hư đi xin anh

----------


## Tuanlm

> em chém phát nhé, xài sec vo chi cho khổ, phải làm thêm cái puli 
> step nhà em cắm thắng


Qua Puley để tăng thêm độ phân giải í mà. Với lại dễ bố trí về mặt không gian.
Mà servo có cái lợi trong việc chạy ren. Đối với step, một số ren đầu sẽ sai bước do gia tốc không đáp ứng đc. Còn Servo sẽ hạn chế nhiều. Servo còn có lợi trong việc bố trí các limit switch ngay trên driver.

----------


## nhatson

> Qua Puley để tăng thêm độ phân giải í mà. Với lại dễ bố trí về mặt không gian.
> Mà servo có cái lợi trong việc chạy ren. Đối với step, một số ren đầu sẽ sai bước do gia tốc không đáp ứng đc. Còn Servo sẽ hạn chế nhiều. Servo còn có lợi trong việc bố trí các limit switch ngay trên driver.


encoder 17bit mà ah còn muốn tăng nữa ah, em cứ tính tròn 100.000p/r
vit me cứ cho là 10 ly, 10/100.000 = 0.0001 = 0.1um

----------


## Tuanlm

> encoder 17bit mà ah còn muốn tăng nữa ah, em cứ tính tròn 100.000p/r
> vit me cứ cho là 10 ly, 10/100.000 = 0.0001 = 0.1um


Servo Chạy với mach3 lpt phải giảm tỉ số truyền điện tử đi mới cải thiện tốc độ vì vậy sẽ giảm độ phân giải khá nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

ơ, cụ chơi puli nữa quá bằng đi ngược, em ko đồng ý chỗ này, cụ thú nhận đi, đi trược tiếp servo nhỏ chạy hok nổi ah  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> ơ, cụ chơi puli nữa quá bằng đi ngược, em ko đồng ý chỗ này, cụ thú nhận đi, đi trược tiếp servo nhỏ chạy hok nổi ah


400w<=>1.32 N.m quá nhỏ so với step  :Smile: . Nhưng vitme trục X chỉ có bước 2.5 và trục Z là 5 thôi. Mình nghĩ sẽ quay đc.

----------


## nhatson

việc dễ bố trí em đồng ý, nhưng tăng độ phân giải em vẫn chưa đồng ý

giảm số xung trên vòng của servo, rồi tăng tỉ số truyền..... ko hợp lí

----------


## Tuanlm

> việc dễ bố trí em đồng ý, nhưng tăng độ phân giải em vẫn chưa đồng ý
> 
> giảm số xung trên vòng của servo, rồi tăng tỉ số truyền..... ko hợp lí


hì hì. Nói túm lại là mình chỉ có hai bộ pulley XL 1:3 nên mang ra ráp dzô chứ ko có lý luận gì trước đó. Lắp xong thì thấy chay chậm nên điều chỉnh hệ hộp số điện tử.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ok em đồng ý  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

ps con này em mua 800k ở tiệm cẩm ký, nếu đúng là đồ thật thì là giá tốt
còn nều đồ nhái thì là đắt rồi

----------


## ít nói

Pác linh cho em xin cái hình lịch sử ra đời dòng @ step. Ko bít là con @ step 24v ra trước hay con 110v ra trước

----------


## nhatson

cái này pó tay, trước em thấy hinh như mới đâu vexta gọi em nó là ac servo, thấy ko ổn sau mói dặt tên là alphastep đấy ah

b.r

----------


## solero

> tình hình là nay lôi con motor spindle ra test lại thì em nó bị kêu khi quay tay, chắc em rửa nước chui vào làm sét vòng bi hoặc rotor/stator rồi, túm lại là phải tháo motor ra, cụ nào tháo puli này rồi hd em phát


He he may mắn tháo được em nó luôn ngay trong lần gặp đầu tiên.

1: Cụ vặn 2 con lục giác chìm ra khỏi pulley.
2: Cụ vặn 1 con lục giác dài ở ngoài vào cái lỗ còn lại (lỗ ren ở giữa đường tròn chỗ 2 con lục giác chìm vừa tháo ra). Nó sẽ kích cái vành bên ngoài ra (vành côn).
3: Done

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

được sự chống lưng từ cao nguyên langbian, chân máy và thân máy đã xum họp

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

> He he may mắn tháo được em nó luôn ngay trong lần gặp đầu tiên.
> 
> 1: Cụ vặn 2 con lục giác chìm ra khỏi pulley.
> 2: Cụ vặn 1 con lục giác dài ở ngoài vào cái lỗ còn lại (lỗ ren ở giữa đường tròn chỗ 2 con lục giác chìm vừa tháo ra). Nó sẽ kích cái vành bên ngoài ra (vành côn).
> 3: Done


lăp lại thì siết 2 con cũ vào đúng ko ah?

----------


## solero

> lăp lại thì siết 2 con cũ vào đúng ko ah?


Lắp lại thì tháo bỏ con ốc lúc dùng để công ra. Siết đều tay 2 con ốc lục giác chìm (ốc cũ) 2 bên vào là ok cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo cụ cà lem( solero hình như là tên 1 loại KEM)
em tháo được cái puli ra rồi  :Smile: , thanks cụ lần nữa, giờ định dục cái duôi encoder ra bỏ lun, để thay vòng bi lun






đang kiếm cách đục chú này ra, cảo ko biết cảo ra nổi ko,

----------


## Nam CNC

bảo đảm cảo nhẹ nhàng , nó chỉ lắp chặt tí xíu thôi chứ không phải lắp nóng nguội gì đâu mà lo , chỉ lo khi cảo ra không lắp lại được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em ra chỗ ép thuỷ lực cho nhanh , 1 mình vât với cái rotor cũng mệt
cơ mà em cũng bỏ luôn, ko lắp lại   :Smile:

----------


## solero

> em ra chỗ ép thuỷ lực cho nhanh , 1 mình vât với cái rotor cũng mệt
> cơ mà em cũng bỏ luôn, ko lắp lại


Cảo tốt mà. Cụ mang ép thủy lực nó mà không hiểu rõ kết cấu nó làm cho 1 phát thì lại vứt motor đi.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảo tốt mà. Cụ mang ép thủy lực nó mà không hiểu rõ kết cấu nó làm cho 1 phát thì lại vứt motor đi.


xong ràoi , chạy êm roài, vong bi cu bi nước vào sét cốt sét bi nên kêu lóc cóc, mà sét cốt rồi, tiếc quá huhu

----------


## solero

> xong ràoi , chạy êm roài, vong bi cu bi nước vào sét cốt sét bi nên kêu lóc cóc, mà sét cốt rồi, tiếc quá huhu


Rỉ sét rồi thì bán ký cho em mang về phân kim đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Rỉ sét rồi thì bán ký cho em mang về phân kim đi


đợi em chạy máy tiện gở tiền motor là em để cụ phân ngay 

 :Smile: 

di ctac về chưa, nghịch servo chưa

----------


## solero

Em về rồi, ăn chơi nhiều quá sút mấy kg. Servo sang topic kia chém cho đúng cụ nhé!

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhatson nếu bắt tay vào nghịch servo thì mình khởi động project máy đo công suất và momen xoắn đi. MÌnh có ít thời gian nên nếu anh em góp sức thì tốt quá.

----------


## nhatson

55A 47Nm thì phải, em nghĩ đủ để test mấy con dưới 1kw

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> 55A 47Nm thì phải, em nghĩ đủ để test mấy con dưới 1kw
> 
> b.r


Cái tải đó chỉ để khảo sát định tính, khảo sát định lượng thì ko được.  :Smile: . MÌnh muốn làm bài bản lên chút để mấy giáo sư TDH ko có lý do bắt bẻ.  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

> Cái tải đó chỉ để khảo sát định tính, khảo sát định lượng thì ko được. . MÌnh muốn làm bài bản lên chút để mấy giáo sư TDH ko có lý do bắt bẻ. .


định tính > ko đo lường được
định lượng  > do lường được

ý anh là muốn đo chính xác lực>> load cell thôi, em còn mấy con INA118  :Smile:  đây

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

Đúng vậy, khi motor quay, mình cần biết các giá trị về tốc độ, momen, công suất, thời gian đáp ứng bla bla.... Để có cơ sở điều chỉnh.

----------


## Tuanlm

> định tính > ko đo lường được
> định lượng  > do lường được
> 
> ý anh là muốn đo chính xác lực>> load cell thôi, em còn mấy con INA118  đây
> 
> b.r


Loadcell thì dùng AD Delta_sigma thôi, nó tích hợp sẵn AMP, giao thức đơn giản, tin cậy, Nhưng tốc độ chậm, Mấy con highspeed thì mình ko có kinh nghiệm về các mạch lọc.

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng vậy, khi motor quay, mình cần biết các giá trị về tốc độ, momen, công suất, thời gian đáp ứng bla bla.... Để có cơ sở điều chỉnh.


thế mình dùng loadcell> đưa vào OSC digital cho nhanh nhi?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Loadcell thì dùng AD Delta_sigma thôi, nó tích hợp sẵn AMP, giao thức đơn giản, tin cậy, Nhưng tốc độ chậm, Mấy con highspeed thì mình ko có kinh nghiệm về các mạch lọc.


tốc độ cỡ bao nhiêu ah?

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> thế mình dùng loadcell> đưa vào OSC digital cho nhanh nhi?
> 
> b.r


hì hì. Digital OSC thì mình cũng dùng, hơi bất tiện ở khâu tính toán. Muốn tạo ra thiết bị chuyên dụng để nghịch động cơ. Sẵn tiện cung cấp một ít kiến thức trong ứng dụng cho anh em.

----------


## Tuanlm

> tốc độ cỡ bao nhiêu ah?
> 
> b.r


Mấy con D-S chỉ khoảng 20HZ, cỡ đó ko đo được đáp ứng của động cơ. Mình nghĩ cần khoảng ~ 1kHz.

----------


## nhatson

> hì hì. Digital OSC thì mình cũng dùng, hơi bất tiện ở khâu tính toán. Muốn tạo ra thiết bị chuyên dụng để nghịch động cơ. Sẵn tiện cung cấp một ít kiến thức trong ứng dụng cho anh em.


em định save dạng excle rồi tính thôi ah, con em save cũng kha khá
anh định thu thập dữ liệu rồi gởi về máy tính,rồi tính hay định làm làm độc lập như hàng pro đấy  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> save dạng excle rồi tính thôi ah
> còn nếu muốn pro thì thu thập rồi gởi về máy tính, code soft tính, nhiều thời gian ah nha


ơh hén. Sao ko nghĩ ra ta. Có sẵn card NI Usb 6009, viết code labview nữa là xong, lọc trong phần mềm luôn  :Big Grin:  oh yeh.

----------

KDD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

có hàng chiến mà wen là saooooo  :Frown:

----------


## Tuanlm

> có hàng chiến mà wen là saooooo


Quên là vì lâu rồi ko dùng, cho anh bạn mượn làm đề tài.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

1 việc nữa, nếu đo moment quay liên tục> con load cell quay > mình đưa dữ liệu ra kiểu nào ta ?

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhatson tìm hiểu nguyên lý prony brake là sáng tỏ liền.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em cứ nghỉ mình làm cái này  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

> 1 việc nữa, nếu đo moment quay liên tục> con load cell quay > mình đưa dữ liệu ra kiểu nào ta ?


E có mấy cái đầu do lực xoay trong nhà máy lắp ráp, chế thành thiết bị đo moment.
Cơ bản là nó thế này: có 2 cái bánh răng như kiểu bánh encoder của cụ tháo ra từ motor spindle Fanuc ấy, lắp song song (răng theo răng) vào 2 đầu của 1 thanh xoay có độ cứng xác định, 2 con hall analog đặt gần 2 bánh rănh để đo. Ban đầu 2 bánh răng song song nên điện áp 2 hall ra = nhau. Khi quay, 2 đầu thanh  xoay (1 đầu lắp vào trục motor, 1 đầu lắp vào tải) bắt đầu lệch nhau do moment xoắn truyền qua thanh này, độ lệch tỷ lệ thuận với moment truyền qua, lúc này điện áp ra của 2 con hall cũng lệch nhau tỷ lệ thuận với moment.

E dốt quá không biết mô tả, đại loại nó như cái này:
http://www.onosokki.co.jp/English/hp.../h_torque2.htm

----------

im_atntc, KDD, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

to Tuanlm 
dùng prony brake có vẻ dễ hơn, cơ cấu ko khó diy,
giờ là load cell, em lo việc tranducer và ADC 16bit, cụ chọn cho em là paraller hay là serial

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> to Tuanlm 
> dùng prony brake có vẻ dễ hơn, cơ cấu ko khó diy,
> giờ là load cell, em lo việc tranducer và ADC 16bit, cụ chọn cho em là paraller hay là serial


Serial cho nhanh đi. Lại dễ chịu nữa.
@ga con: cái mô tả của bạn nói được ứng dụng nhiều lắm. Cụ thể như để đo momen của tay lái trên xe hơi đời mới. Nó lấy tín hiệu momen để cung cấp trợ lưc. Tín hiệu đc đưa ra ngoài bằng biến áp cách ly.
Còn một cấu tạo nữa là đo độ lệch pha giữa 2 cuộn dây sin và cos gần tương tự như cấu tạo resolver.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Serial cho nhanh đi. Lại dễ chịu nữa.
> @ga con: cái mô tả của bạn nói được ứng dụng nhiều lắm. Cụ thể như để đo momen của tay lái trên xe hơi đời mới. Nó lấy tín hiệu momen để cung cấp trợ lưc. Tín hiệu đc đưa ra ngoài bằng biến áp cách ly.
> Còn một cấu tạo nữa là đo độ lệch pha giữa 2 cuộn dây sin và cos gần tương tự như cấu tạo resolver.


ok, để em kiểm tra kho xem còn lạoi nào,
load cell mình giờ ko biết đắt ko ah?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo các cụ, em có 1 câu hỏi

thường trong nhà máy, sàn phủ eboxy

thế máy CNC trong này máy họ dặt xuống sàn thế nào, máy nhỏ như của em em thấy có 4 con ốc, em nghĩ là để cân bằng, nhưng 4 chú đó tiếp xúc sàn eboxy vẫn sẽ dục thủng sàn


b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

nhà có xây cái xưởng sàn xuất , sàn bê tông trong quá trình gia công có rãi mạt sắt lên bề mặt , sau khi khô em nó cứng kinh hồn , kê búa đập đầu cos , em nó móp chứ sàn y nguyên , với cái sàn này phủ thêm eboxy đề tăng độ ma sát hay dễ dàng vệ sinh thì kê máy lên khó lủng sàn à , nếu tiết diện tiếp xúc nhỏ quá có thể kê thêm 4 tấm đệm gì đó tăng tiết diện tiếp xúc lên.

Có lần qua HongKong hay Singapore đường đi bộ ở khu trung tâm nó có rãi cái gì đó rất ma sát, nhìn lấp lánh lung linh... không biết có phải thuỷ tinh không .

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

em gởi máy nhà ông bà ở quận 9, cũng chưa bài bản được, định dùng thép tấm lót rồi đặt máy lên rồi cân 
nhưng em théc méc trong nhà máy, mấy con ốc nó đặt lên cái dì, máy nào em cũng thấy có, 1 số máy thì chân to, 1 số máy chỉ còn con ốc

----------


## thuhanoi

> em gởi máy nhà ông bà ở quận 9, cũng chưa bài bản được, định dùng thép tấm lót rồi đặt máy lên rồi cân 
> nhưng em théc méc trong nhà máy, mấy con ốc nó đặt lên cái dì, máy nào em cũng thấy có, 1 số máy thì chân to, 1 số máy chỉ còn con ốc


Thường em thấy là có cái đế (tròn hoặc vuông) ở giữa có một cái lỗ tròn nhỏ - con ốc chân máy sẽ tỳ vào cái lỗ này. Còn cái đế thép ấy dung keo dán luôn xuống sàn hoặc để trên tấm nỉ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> nhà có xây cái xưởng sàn xuất , sàn bê tông trong quá trình gia công có rãi mạt sắt lên bề mặt , sau khi khô em nó cứng kinh hồn , kê búa đập đầu cos , em nó móp chứ sàn y nguyên , với cái sàn này phủ thêm eboxy đề tăng độ ma sát hay dễ dàng vệ sinh thì kê máy lên khó lủng sàn à , nếu tiết diện tiếp xúc nhỏ quá có thể kê thêm 4 tấm đệm gì đó tăng tiết diện tiếp xúc lên.
> 
> Có lần qua HongKong hay Singapore đường đi bộ ở khu trung tâm nó có rãi cái gì đó rất ma sát, nhìn lấp lánh lung linh... không biết có phải thuỷ tinh không .


Đúng rồi, sàn nhà xưởng công nghiệp của bạn Nhật làm rất chắc chắn. Phía bên trên bề mặt phủ một lớp betong(Ko rõ loại gì) rất chắc chắn. Hồi cty mình thuê đào nền để làm hầm máy. Nguyên 3 tháng trời làm 24/24 mới làm đục xong cái hầm 2mx2mx2m.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> em gởi máy nhà ông bà ở quận 9, cũng chưa bài bản được, định dùng thép tấm lót rồi đặt máy lên rồi cân 
> nhưng em théc méc trong nhà máy, mấy con ốc nó đặt lên cái dì, máy nào em cũng thấy có, 1 số máy thì chân to, 1 số máy chỉ còn con ốc


Nhà em kê máy nắn kẽm li tâm bằng tấm cao su công nghiệp màu xanh, chính giữa có 1 lớp dây nilon đan lại, loại này cứng vừa đủ nên giảm rung, bền. Ngày xưa mua ở Tạ Uyên giờ ko nhớ ở tiệm nào. Ngày xưa chưa lót, mở máy cái nó chạy lung tung vì máy ko chuẩn rung nhiều, lót vào thì khác hẳn, chục năm rồi chưa dịch chuyển chút nào.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà em kê máy nắn kẽm li tâm bằng tấm cao su công nghiệp màu xanh, chính giữa có 1 lớp dây nilon đan lại, loại này cứng vừa đủ nên giảm rung, bền. Ngày xưa mua ở Tạ Uyên giờ ko nhớ ở tiệm nào. Ngày xưa chưa lót, mở máy cái nó chạy lung tung vì máy ko chuẩn rung nhiều, lót vào thì khác hẳn, chục năm rồi chưa dịch chuyển chút nào.


nếu tiện cho em cái hình, em cầm ra chợ hỏi ah, em nghĩ nó ko dủ cứng để mình vặn ốc lên bề mặt, mình lót thép lên rồi vặn óc chác ok nhi?

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng rồi, sàn nhà xưởng công nghiệp của bạn Nhật làm rất chắc chắn. Phía bên trên bề mặt phủ một lớp betong(Ko rõ loại gì) rất chắc chắn. Hồi cty mình thuê đào nền để làm hầm máy. Nguyên 3 tháng trời làm 24/24 mới làm đục xong cái hầm 2mx2mx2m.


báo cáo, hôm nọ có xem discovery , có 1 chất phủ, dùng trên tàu sân bay US, rất nhám và bên ah

----------


## CKD

> báo cáo các cụ, em có 1 câu hỏi
> thường trong nhà máy, sàn phủ eboxy
> thế máy CNC trong này máy họ dặt xuống sàn thế nào, máy nhỏ như của em em thấy có 4 con ốc, em nghĩ là để cân bằng, nhưng 4 chú đó tiếp xúc sàn eboxy vẫn sẽ dục thủng sàn
> b.r


Sàn eboxy thì chỉ có lớp phủ phía bên trên thôi bác ạ. Tùy vào mục đích mà còn có những chất phủ khác nữa (có cả phủ cao su).
Vời sàn eboxy thì ưu điểm lớn nhất mà nếu xưởng cần thì bụp là: không sinh bụi & dễ vệ sinh:
- Với sàn bê tông thông thường nếu bác để ý thì lúc nào cũng có bụi. Bê tông ma sát trong quá trình sử dụng sẽ mòn bề mặt & sinh bụi, nếu nhà xưởng đòi hỏi vệ sinh cao chỉ có giải pháp lót gạch mem hoặc tráng eboxy thôi.
- Với sàn eboxy thì thông thường tráng eboxy xong còn qua công đoạn mài mặt sàn.. giúp cho mặt sàn phẳng hơn nhưng không trơn (do eboxy đông tự nhiên bề mặt rất nhẵn). Bên dưới lớp eboxy vẫn là sàn bê tông.
- Mặt sàn cứng đến mức nào thì phụ thuộc vào nền, độ dày lớp bê tông, kỹ thuật cũng như thành phần bê tông (có thể có phụ gia tăng cứng, đông nhanh v.v...)

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

túm lại em phải mua thép tâm lót dưới sàn sau đó thêm cục cao su anh khanhkho giới thiệu, rồi thêm 4 tấm thép trên cục cao su đó nữa

b.r

----------


## nhatson

topic chìm wa, em lôi lên phát
mount motor máy tiện

----------


## Tuanlm

> topic chìm wa, em lôi lên phát
> mount motor máy tiện


Motor này torque bi nhiêu vậy?

----------


## Tuấn

> báo cáo các cụ, em có 1 câu hỏi
> 
> thường trong nhà máy, sàn phủ eboxy
> 
> thế máy CNC trong này máy họ dặt xuống sàn thế nào, máy nhỏ như của em em thấy có 4 con ốc, em nghĩ là để cân bằng, nhưng 4 chú đó tiếp xúc sàn eboxy vẫn sẽ dục thủng sàn
> 
> 
> b.r


Cái này hả bác ? 



Nếu tự chế thì bác có thể làm đơn giản thế này :

Mua đoạn ống, cắt từng khúc dài 2cm, hàn tấm bịt 1 mặt dày cỡ 10mm, tiện hay mài cho nó đẹp tí, ở giữa tấm bịt tiện lõm xuống tẹo, cho con ốc ở chân máy nó chọc vào đấy thì nó không chạy lung tung khi máy rung.
Mặt dưới của cái ống bác cắt tấm cao su hay nhựa mềm vừa bằng lòng trong của ống, dày hơn chiều dài cái ống tẹo, đút nó vào, sao cho cái vành ống nó chưa chạm đất là không sợ hỏng nền ạ. Cẩn thận thì bôi tí keo trước khi đút cái tấm cao su vào là được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Motor này torque bi nhiêu vậy?


Theo Miss trang cty dì đấy thì 8Nm, nhưng em nghĩ nó 4Nm thôi
con 6Nm em mua nó phải dài 150mm
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này hả bác ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Nếu tự chế thì bác có thể làm đơn giản thế này :
> 
> Mua đoạn ống, cắt từng khúc dài 2cm, hàn tấm bịt 1 mặt dày cỡ 10mm, tiện hay mài cho nó đẹp tí, ở giữa tấm bịt tiện lõm xuống tẹo, cho con ốc ở chân máy nó chọc vào đấy thì nó không chạy lung tung khi máy rung.
> Mặt dưới của cái ống bác cắt tấm cao su hay nhựa mềm vừa bằng lòng trong của ống, dày hơn chiều dài cái ống tẹo, đút nó vào, sao cho cái vành ống nó chưa chạm đất là không sợ hỏng nền ạ. Cẩn thận thì bôi tí keo trước khi đút cái tấm cao su vào là được.


máy nặng 1400kg ah  :Frown: 

chác em dùng cục sắt tiện lỗ roài nhét cao su vậy

----------


## Tuanlm

> Theo Miss trang cty dì đấy thì 8Nm, nhưng em nghĩ nó 4Nm thôi
> con 6Nm em mua nó phải dài 150mm
> b.r


Ah. Đông Phương bất bại. MÌnh thì vãi rồi. :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Ah. Đông Phương bất bại. MÌnh thì vãi rồi.


 hỏi biết trả lời là giỏi ràoi ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> máy nặng 1400kg ah 
> 
> chác em dùng cục sắt tiện lỗ roài nhét cao su vậy


Không sao đâu bác, nặng hơn cũng được bác ạ, đại khái nó thế này, thêm con ốc công nữa ạ :

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cho em hỏi "con ốc công" ??

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em quên chưa vẽ  :Smile: , cái M30 là cái chân tiện ren M30, khi bác lắp vào chân máy ( tấm dày dày phía trên có làm ren í ) bác chọc cái que qua cái lỗ ở chân để vặn cái chân, vặn xong thì bác có con ê cu mỏng mỏng cũng M30 nó vặn ngược lên, xiết vào tấm phía trên để khi máy chạy có rung thì cái chân máy nó không bị lỏng ra í mà  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

mỗi ngày 1 chút tiến triển

----------


## solero

Chụp tổng thể và chi tiết tí để còn chém cụ ơi. Như này khó nhìn quá  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Chụp tổng thể và chi tiết tí để còn chém cụ ơi. Như này khó nhìn quá


cụ muốn tổng thể thế nao?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mỗi ngày 1 chút tiến triển



Sao bác Nhatson lại phải giải nhiệt cho step nhỉ (?)  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Sao bác Nhatson lại phải giải nhiệt cho step nhỉ (?)


???????????????

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi, puli này dùng belt chuẩn nào ah?

----------


## thuhanoi

Có vẻ như dây bảng SPA hoặc A bác. Bác đo chu vi của dây: Dây SPA(chuvi tính theo mm) còn dây A(chu vi tính theo inch)
À quên bác NS phải có hình  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> báo cáo, hôm nọ có xem discovery , có 1 chất phủ, dùng trên tàu sân bay US, rất nhám và bên ah


Nói túm lại cho dễ núm  :Smile: , nhatson đã có giải pháp nào cho sàn epoxy chưa? Cái chất phủ mà bác nhắc đến gọi là glassflake, bột thủy tinh. 
Loại sơn epoxy này có nhiều cấp, cấp nhẹ trải sàn chống trượt, cao hơn cũng chống trượt nhưng dung nhiều cho boong tàu, cao nữa thì dùng cho bãi đáp trực thăng trên toa nhà, trên tàu lớn, cao nữa dùng tàu sân bay...
Tại VN, bác có thể nhờ bác gồ tìm chữ 'sigma yungchi VN' hoặc "sigmashield glassflake" bác sẽ thấy một số catalogue dạng file pdf.
Lâu quá tui quên nhưng hình như sigmashield 460 là ok. 
Nếu gặp khó khăn trong việc mua sigma, bác cứ gọi tui, tui sẽ... năn nỉ giúp bác :Smile: . Nếu bác biết tên thật của tui, đừng có nhắc đến lúc nói chuyện với Sigma, nó chém bác tui không chịu trách nhiệm.
Đuà tí thôi, trong cái nick của tui Ppgas, bác thấy PPG, Sigma là 1 thương hiệu của PPG.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, sàn epoxy là ko làm được vì là nhà ông bà, em chỉ kiếm cách đặt máy và ko làm hog gạch, nhà xây lâu, nên ko đổ betong nền rồi lot gạch>> giò dặt máy xuống chắc chắn vỡ gạch

pan của em là dùng thép tấm 4mm lót , rồi làm cái đế cao su như hướng dẫn của bác TUẤN, rồi đạt máy lên 4 cái chân đó thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

thể theo yêu cầu cụ kem
tổng thể


chi tiết mới lắp thêm

----------

anhcos, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Có vẻ như dây bảng SPA hoặc A bác. Bác đo chu vi của dây: Dây SPA(chuvi tính theo mm) còn dây A(chu vi tính theo inch)
> À quên bác NS phải có hình


thanks anh
em mua 3VX, xem ra ko đúng loại rồi
ko biết 3V và 3VX có dùng lẫn lộn được ko

----------


## Diyodira

> thể theo yêu cầu cụ kem
> tổng thể
> 
> 
> chi tiết mới lắp thêm


Trời , của 1 đồng công 1 lạn, chúc thành công mau ra sản phẩm 2end.

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Dây 3VX theo tiêu chuẩn Mỹ - dung đại đi bác khi nào hư thay lại nhưng phải xem cái rãnh puly cho chính xác - biết đâu dây bác mua lại đúng của nó thì sao dây 3V nhỏ hơn chút nó lọt vô rãnh nhiều hơn

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em đo rãnh sâu hơn 6mm thôi
chác là belt bản M rồi

----------


## solero

> thể theo yêu cầu cụ kem
> tổng thể


Cụ chụp tổng thể mà nhìn thấy mỗi nửa bánh trước. Cụ chụp lại xem nào. Xem em Dream kia tem vuông hay tem lửa, đời bao nhiêu?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ chụp tổng thể mà nhìn thấy mỗi nửa bánh trước. Cụ chụp lại xem nào. Xem em Dream kia tem vuông hay tem lửa, đời bao nhiêu?


thân korea, đầu china cụ ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

ola la, cloupling máy tiện, van cho máy pnp, fitting, vaccum pump


note, fitting smc kx , cái này có vòng bi, có thể quay vòng, note cho bác nào làm dự án cần truyền khí vào trục quay giống em  :Smile: 
https://www.smc.eu/portal_ssl/WebCon...oduct_id=90119

----------

anhcos, anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

may quá, cloupling dừa đủ lớn

----------


## anhxco

> ola la, cloupling máy tiện, van cho máy pnp, fitting, vaccum pump
> 
> 
> note, fitting smc kx , cái này có vòng bi, có thể quay vòng, note cho bác nào làm dự án cần truyền khí vào trục quay giống em 
> https://www.smc.eu/portal_ssl/WebCon...oduct_id=90119


cái  vaccum pump này cũng đặt mua hay là hàng bãi vậy bác?

----------


## Ga con

Anh Nhatson cho e hỏi, máy anh có trục y là 2 bộ combo đen đen đó anh mua ở đâu vậy ạ, giá thế nào.
E có ghé bãi q8, thấy cũng có 2 bộ giống giống, nhôm dày nặng trịch, vít me ray trượt hình như inox. Nhìn đẹp mà sinh viên không có tiền nên không dám hỏi, lỡ không mua nó nhăn.
Thanks anh.

----------


## nhatson

> cái  vaccum pump này cũng đặt mua hay là hàng bãi vậy bác?


đồ mới, made in china, cỡ 800k, loại bldc chắc phai 1500k, thằng bán nối BLDC thì bền hơn, nhưng thôi chưa biết cái máy mình sống bao lâu nen dùng brush dc đỡ vậy
bãi thì 600k to như chai coca gia dình ah

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Anh Nhatson cho e hỏi, máy anh có trục y là 2 bộ combo đen đen đó anh mua ở đâu vậy ạ, giá thế nào.
> E có ghé bãi q8, thấy cũng có 2 bộ giống giống, nhôm dày nặng trịch, vít me ray trượt hình như inox. Nhìn đẹp mà sinh viên không có tiền nên không dám hỏi, lỡ không mua nó nhăn.
> Thanks anh.


chính xác là chổ mr quẹo, dương bá trạc, wen thì em nghĩ 250k 1kg đổ lại
em ko mua, 1 người bạn phương xa mua roài em cướp lại, trừ sổ bừa cho vui vẻ cả nhà

b.r

----------


## thanhvp

fitting smc kx, cái này loại vuông góc ống ra 10 giá bao nhiêu hả bác? mình cần 20 cái ,Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> fitting smc kx, cái này loại vuông góc ống ra 10 giá bao nhiêu hả bác? mình cần 20 cái ,Thanks


anh có thể vào mục mua, mở cái topic cần mua, các nhà cung cấp sẽ liên hệ với anh ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

hum nay chắc chỉ được việc này thôi, lắp fitting vào motor step holow shaft,

----------


## nhatson

puli máy tiện chuẩn 11M, trên puli có ghi mà ko để ý





cụ nào có nghịch thì nhớ check trên puli, đỡ tốn tiền belt giống em  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em đang có 1 thắc mác, số 129.8 có phải là chiều dài của dây belt ko?

em mua 2 sợi, 1 sợi là 3VX nó ghi là 450, còn sợi 11M thì lại ghi 1360 hơi bị dài , sợi ghi 450 lại ngắn hơn ko đáng kể so với 1360, lý thuết em nghĩ bọn này phải ghi kích thước là chu vi chứ nhi?






kiếm được bảng kích thước belt chuẩn M roài
http://www.transmisionesgranada.com/...fle-pic-01.pdf


b.r

----------


## thuhanoi

129.8 hình như là đường kính puly, chứ ghi chiều dài dây ai biết bác lắp vào đâu mà ghi đây

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ thuhanoi, chính hắn, phài dùng day thun quần đo chiều dài belt thaoì  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

xem clip tormach để láy tinh thần cứu con máy tiện

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu hd sử dụng máy tiện cùa tormach, 
giúp em rút ngắn thời gian tìm hiểu về tiện, hy vọng là cũng có thể giúp các bạn khác tìm hiểu về tiện nhanh hơn


http://www.tormach.com/uploads/767/U...A_WEB-pdf.html

----------

anhcos, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

nay làm đồ chơi dụ tiền trẻ em, kiếm tiền mần dần xây  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Cho em ngó chỗ cục pin, led và công tắc với.

----------


## nhatson

em chưa làm, vất tạm cục pin 2035 với mấy cái led 7 mau vào cho thằng cháu nó chơi, vài hơm nó lại chán, mà chưa chác đã hết pin, nên em tính sau ah  :Smile: 

cụ nhác em mới nhớ đúng ra mua đồ trước, CNC lỗ dể mấy thứ ấy trên miếng meca 10mm luôn thì hay, em wen mất

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn cái này là ký hiệu Nhất sơn Miền nam

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cuối cùng tìm đươc em atxmega63a3, thử tinyG vơi cụ anhxco xem sao

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> cuối cùng tìm đươc em atxmega63a3, thử tinyG vơi cụ anhxco xem sao


cố mần nhanh nhanh cụ  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

Cho tui hỏi con atmega128 port grbl được không vậy 2 bác?

----------


## anhxco

> Cho tui hỏi con atmega128 port grbl được không vậy 2 bác?


Theo tìm hiểu là đc bác à.
http://www.avr-developers.com/cputable.html
Mần theo hướng dẫn này bác nhé:
http://arduinoexplained.blogspot.com...-to-board.html

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Em mua con atmega128 cách đây hơn 1 tháng rồi, mua về nhìn 1 đóng chân mà làm thấy oải, để trên bàn ngày nào cũng ngắm mà hổng muốn làm, mấy bửa nay cố gắng thức đêm vẻ mạch cho nó, mới phay xong cái mạch hồi sáng này thôi, có mạch rồi mà cũng thấy làm biếng quá chưa muốn hàn, để đó khi nào hứng lên thì tiếp tục.

----------


## CKD

Thấy dung lượng của bộ GRBL khoảng 28Kbytes... mà bác anhxco dùng với Arduino pro mini (hình như 16Kbytes) được thì atmega128 (128Kbytes) thì chắc chắn phải được.
Em thì mới chơi trên Arduino UNO & MEGA thôi, chưa test nhiều nên không biết nó ngon dở thế nào.

Rebuild lại theo ý thì em không đủ trình.. nên thôi.. ngồi chờ ý kiến và đánh giá của các bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Thấy dung lượng của bộ GRBL khoảng 28Kbytes... mà bác anhxco dùng với Arduino pro mini (hình như 16Kbytes) được thì atmega128 (128Kbytes) thì chắc chắn phải được.
> Em thì mới chơi trên Arduino UNO & MEGA thôi, chưa test nhiều nên không biết nó ngon dở thế nào.
> 
> Rebuild lại theo ý thì em không đủ trình.. nên thôi.. ngồi chờ ý kiến và đánh giá của các bác.


arduino mini pro dùng atmeg328 (32K) bác à, có điều dung lượng là 1 phần thôi, căn bản GRBL nó viết với arduino, nếu port theo kiểu sửa code rồi dùng trình biên dịch khác thì hơi mệt, nếu dùng như cách e bổ sung thêm con atmega 128 vào phần mềm ảduino thì gần như chẳng sửa gì, chỉ thay pinout thui.

----------


## lekimhung

Tình hình chắc phải mod lại khá nhiều, tại nó nhiều IO quá nên lỡ tke luôn cái microsd với cái LCD luôn rồi.

----------


## CKD

> arduino mini pro dùng atmeg328 (32K) bác à, có điều dung lượng là 1 phần thôi, căn bản GRBL nó viết với arduino, nếu port theo kiểu sửa code rồi dùng trình biên dịch khác thì hơi mệt, nếu dùng như cách e bổ sung thêm con atmega 128 vào phần mềm ảduino thì gần như chẳng sửa gì, chỉ thay pinout thui.


Ủa.. sao em thấy trên web nó bảo dùng atmega168 mà ta  :Wink:  vậy chắc nó chỉ khác con nano ở chổ không có USB-RS232 thôi nhỉ.
Vụ tạo thêm Board thì em có làm rồi.. như trong dự án này Arduino-tiny-board, 1 con atmega8 đảm đương vai trò mcu & USB-UART luôn. USB-UART nằm trong bootloader.




> Tình hình chắc phải mod lại khá nhiều, tại nó nhiều IO quá nên lỡ tke luôn cái microsd với cái LCD luôn rồi.


Vậy dùng firmware của Reprap là xong mà bác.. nó build sẵn là có LCD, SD, Encoder luôn rồi. Reprap với GRBL hình như cũng chung dòng họ thôi.

----------


## nhatson

to anhxco , bad news atxmega64a3 ko đủ bộ nhớ, chờ oder atxmega192a3 vậy

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> to anhxco , bad news atxmega64a3 ko đủ bộ nhớ, chờ oder atxmega192a3 vậy


hi`hi`, thôi chờ vậy, trước e có nhắn bác kiểm tra tài nguyên trước rồi mà, mất công tìm lại cái board... mà dù sao cũng tìm đc cai board  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Tình hình chắc phải mod lại khá nhiều, tại nó nhiều IO quá nên lỡ tke luôn cái microsd với cái LCD luôn rồi.


có sao đâu ạ, io không dùng thì để đó thôi, có ảnh hưởng gì đâu, chỉ sợ thiếu không sợ thừa, hi`hi`

----------


## nhatson

> hi`hi`, thôi chờ vậy, trước e có nhắn bác kiểm tra tài nguyên trước rồi mà, mất công tìm lại cái board... mà dù sao cũng tìm đc cai board


em đang kiểm tra, trước giờ ko dùng GCC với avrstudio, nguyên lí ko đủ tài nguyên khi dịch sẽ báo lỗi , đàng này biên dịch ngon lành  :Frown: 
mà nhờ kiếm em nó mới kiếm lại được cái motor control TI

lại khổ đời đi cài lại win xp , cái debug china clone ko chạy được với win7

----------


## CKD

Tài nguyên nó có mấy thứ lăn tăn.. ROM, RAM bla bla..
Một số trình dịch nó không kiểm soát được dung lượng các biến phát sinh khi chương trình hoạt động. Dịch không sao, nạp vào cũng không sao, khi chạy thì sai tè le.
Chú AVRStudio là còn đở.. chứ chú Arduino thì dính chuyện này hoài. Nó chỉ biết tổng dung lượng nạp được vào chip là nó nạp, không kiểm tra dung lượng ROM hay RAM. Em từng chết khổ vì không biết vì sao mà chương trình chạy lỗi.. hoài, trong khi dung lượng nạp thì còn thừa rất nhiều, cuối cùng ngộ ra vụ ROM & RAM nó không có quan tâm nên lỗi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em mở file hex kiểm tra, nó tràn bộ nhớ flash  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

> Tài nguyên nó có mấy thứ lăn tăn.. ROM, RAM bla bla..
> Một số trình dịch nó không kiểm soát được dung lượng các biến phát sinh khi chương trình hoạt động. Dịch không sao, nạp vào cũng không sao, khi chạy thì sai tè le.
> Chú AVRStudio là còn đở.. chứ chú Arduino thì dính chuyện này hoài. Nó chỉ biết tổng dung lượng nạp được vào chip là nó nạp, không kiểm tra dung lượng ROM hay RAM. Em từng chết khổ vì không biết vì sao mà chương trình chạy lỗi.. hoài, trong khi dung lượng nạp thì còn thừa rất nhiều, cuối cùng ngộ ra vụ ROM & RAM nó không có quan tâm nên lỗi.


Thế à bác, có thể do trình biên dịch tồi, nhưng e nghĩ có thể do code viết k tốt nhiều hơn. Em thì chưa gặp trường hợp nào, chỉ thấy arduino nó cảnh báo khi dung lượng RAM còn lại quá thấp ( hehe, mà nó có cảnh báo mà)

----------


## Tuanlm

> Tài nguyên nó có mấy thứ lăn tăn.. ROM, RAM bla bla..
> Một số trình dịch nó không kiểm soát được dung lượng các biến phát sinh khi chương trình hoạt động. Dịch không sao, nạp vào cũng không sao, khi chạy thì sai tè le.
> Chú AVRStudio là còn đở.. chứ chú Arduino thì dính chuyện này hoài. Nó chỉ biết tổng dung lượng nạp được vào chip là nó nạp, không kiểm tra dung lượng ROM hay RAM. Em từng chết khổ vì không biết vì sao mà chương trình chạy lỗi.. hoài, trong khi dung lượng nạp thì còn thừa rất nhiều, cuối cùng ngộ ra vụ ROM & RAM nó không có quan tâm nên lỗi.


Dzụ này vẫn thường xảy ra với PIC hay AVRviết bằng C. Có một nguyên nhân mình phát hiện là xung đột stack pointer, memmory pointer gây thay đổi một số bit trong thanh ghi hoặc ram data.

----------

anhxco, CKD, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

GBRL không có hỗ trợ SD và LCD nhé, ai có ý định thì nên chuyển sang sài reprap clone đi.
@nhatson: hình như anh chơi tinig chứ gbrl nó có 28k sao k đủ được anh, em đang dư con atmega644pa đang mod sang sài gbrl chạy cnc cho vui, gbrl nó đang có dự định mới cho v1.0 là hỗ trợ sd card đa cấu hình đó... ai lười thì chờ bản mới, chiến con nào họ atmega cũng được, giờ nó chỉ hỗ trợ chủ yếu atmega328 và atmega2650 thôi còn mấy con khác phải mod lại @@

----------


## nhatson

em dùng tinyg để thử pick and place đó mà

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/3B6...xHNaRGBdUSifH3

----------


## jimmyli

hì nghe màu là biết rồi chứ sài dòng xmega mà chơi tinyg nó mới xứng tầm... thôi chịu khó đầu tư cái due chơi lun tinyg2 hehe

----------


## nhatson

https://github.com/openpnp/openpnp/c...ca2d29ed7329f2
open pnp nó mói hỗ trợ tinyg chưa thấy nhac tới tinyg2

----------


## jimmyli

vào xem mới thấy nó update 2 hôm trước chắc vài bữa nửa tháng nữa sẽ support tinyg2 thôi à, đang rãnh để chiến thử usbplanet và cái gcodesender ( gblr) hoặc cái tgFx xem thử cái nào ngon hơn...  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Vụ biên dịch thì em chịu.. vì trình còi.
- Với AVRStudion thì em chưa bị tình trạng như thế bào giờ. Sau khi biên dịch nó thông báo là tốn bao nhiêu ROM & RAM, nếu chọn chip có cấu trúc không phù hợp thì nó cảnh báo mà không cho nạp (em dùng STK500).
- Với arduino thì em gặp hoài vụ này, không phải do lỗi lập trình, có chăng là em không thể kiểm soát được dung lượng của các biến, các hằng trong đó. Tổng dung lượng sau biên dịch chiếm tầm 20kB, nhưng nạp vào atmega328 không chạy đúng, em nạp vào mega2560 thì chạy vi vu. Em đã thử nhiều mẫu test thì phát hiện ra kích thước các biến/hằng nó gây hậu quả trên.
- Trước đó em cứ nghĩ hằng (constant) thì nó lưu vào ROM, chỉ chú trọng quan tâm khi dùng biến. Vậy mà hằng nó cũng bị luôn.

----------


## CKD

@jimmyli
Định mod cái GRBL, đồng thời kết hợp 02 con atmega để có thể có luôn DRO (lcd), SDcard, gCode sender luôn. Tách ra làm 2 con để tốc độ dịch gCode nhanh & mịn hơn.
Do vxl chỉ chạy đơn nhiệm.. nên muốn tách chức năng để tăng hiệu năng làm việc của hệ thống. Nhưng nghe nói GRBL chuẩn bị nâng cấp phiên bản nên chắc thôi, chờ xem nó thế nào.
Reprap thì nó tích hợp hết vào con mega2560, do đó khi mà nó chạy thì hầu như giao diện đứng luôn, mọi thao tác đều bị delay.. 
Mong muốn là mod được một hệ thống đơn giản để a/e trình còi có thể dể dàng ứng dụng. Chứ đu theo mấy cụ dùng ARM tốc độ cao để cải thiện thì mình chịu vì trình còi nên không đu theo nổi

----------


## lekimhung

Lập cái topic mới cho em đu đeo theo với mấy bác ơi. Trả lại nhà cho bác ns đi.

----------


## jimmyli

@CKD: làm vậy chi mất công anh khi nó viết mã nguồn thì cũng tính hết rồi gblr + pi ( gcodesender + internet control) bộ đôi hoàn cảnh rồi còn gì nữa  :Smile:  cái gbrl nó đã đơn giản nhất rồi, trong khi làm việc anh thao tác máy mần chi vậy ( thích sai số hã  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ngay cả mach3 nó trong khi làm việc thì mình chỉ có thể xem nó chạy và để ý có lỗi bấm stop thôi chứ ai cho anh control jog.

----------


## CKD

Đâu.. chỉ làm thêm DRO, với gcode sender luôn mà thôi. Raspbery PI chua hẵn đã ngon, tại không thích nên mới muốn là.. tiện thể học lập trình í mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Vậy sao mình không dịch thẳng gcode rồi cho vô thẻ nhớ cho mcu đọc trực tiếp có phải tốc độ cao hơn rs232 không he.

----------


## jimmyli

@lekimhung: thì vẫn làm vậy mà? nhưng vì cái gblr nó được thiết kế cho mcu atmega328 sau này mới hỗ trợ atmega2560 nên nó bỏ bớt chức năng sd cho nó nhẹ.

----------


## lekimhung

Mình mới xem cái source grbl, thấy nó truyền mã gcode mà, mcu phải dịch sang float, chưa kể g2 g3 nó dùng hàm sin cos nửa, mà mcu thì làm việc với float point rất tệ, nên em mới nói sao mình không đưa cho nó dữ liệu dạng steps/dir luôn cho nó giảm tải cho nhẹ, vấn đề nữa là nó truyền với rs232, nếu truyền liên tiếp những đoạn di chuyển ngắn thì rs232 không đáp ứng kip, nếu dùng thẻ thì ngon hơn.

----------


## jimmyli

chắc anh nhầm chứ grbl nó là firmware cho mcu dịch gcode sang tín hiệu dir/step và đọc các ngoại vi... chứ k phải software... software là cái send gcode cho firmware nó điều khiển motor thôi à

----------


## lekimhung

> chắc anh nhầm chứ grbl nó là firmware cho mcu dịch gcode sang tín hiệu dir/step và đọc các ngoại vi... chứ k phải software... software là cái send gcode cho firmware nó điều khiển motor thôi à


Đó là cách mà grbl đang làm, mình thì cứ nghĩ cho nó khác hơn để hiệu quả hơn thôi mà, firmware với software không có ranh giới à.

----------


## jimmyli

hì nếu theo như anh nghĩ thì sài mach3 nó truyền trực tiếp dir/step đó anh à, reprap clone mục tiêu là sử dụng giao tiếp usb để truyền nhận bỏ qua lpt và rs232, software và firmware đều là phần mềm nhưng nó hoàn toàn khác nhau nhé mặc dù cũng sài ngôn ngữ lập trình tương đối giống nhau.

----------


## lekimhung

Mình thì hiểu quan điểm của bác là nó cứ rạch ròi ra cho rõ ràng, nhưng thật sự mình hổng có phân biệt cái đo làm chi, tại bác cứ khui ra cái này cái nọ cho nó tùm lum, chứ mình suy nghĩ rất là đơn giản như mình nêu ở trên là cứ tối ưu, càng gọn , càng hiệu quả thì càng tốt.

----------


## jimmyli

đôi lúc kĩ thuật nó cần rạch ròi chút anh à, em vẫn chưa hiểu sự đơn giản theo ý của anh là như thế nào nữa, em thấy hệ thống gồm 1 board mạch tích hợp rồi cắm thẳng vào máy tính (máy nào cũng được bất kể hệ điều hành hay laptop/desktop) rồi bấm nút chạy thì quá đơn giản rồi còn cách nào đơn giản hơn nữa ạ?

----------


## lekimhung

Haizz, để mình mô tả sự đơn giản của mình. 

Nhưng mà trước tiên mình xin nói là cái file gcode nó chứa dữ liệu để cho con người đọc, để con mcu nó hiểu mình viết cái gì thì nó phải convert ký tự ascii sang float rồi tính toán ra steps/dir, vậy thì tại sao ta hỗng conver trước cho nó đở tốn công của con mcu này, convert thành 1 cái file gọi là data chẳng hạn, để mcu đọc rồi thực thi luôn khỏi tính toán.

thứ 2 nói về rs232, bạn hình dung khi bạn vẽ đường cong, thì bạn truyền cho nó 1 loạt các điểm rất gần nhau, mỗi điểm chỉ vài step thôi thì băng thông nó không đáp ứng được, lúc này khỏi nói là nó chạy chậm rì rồi, nên mình mới nói là dùng luôn thẻ nhớ cho nó đọc vì dù sao thẻ nhớ tốc độ nhanh hơn.

Mình tính toán như vậy thì trong quá trình nó chạy thì không cần PC làm gì. Chỉ dùng PC convert file thôi.

----------


## jimmyli

Vấn đề cộng đồng gồm tất cả các ngành liên quan đến 1 vấn đề kết hợp lại thì phải có cái gì đó chung để họ có thể kết nối với nhau, người viết firmware thì chưa chắc đã viết phần mềm được và ngược lại còn nếu có ai đó giỏi tất cả thì đã làm riêng cho mình 1 hướng riêng rồi ( cncusbplanet là 1 ví dụ ) . Ý tưởng thì ai cũng có nhưng thực hiện ý tưởng thì k phải ai cũng làm được, nhất là với giới hạn định mức "rẻ bền đẹp" atmega328/60k/1pc

----------


## CKD

Có khui cái luồng mới rồi mà 2 bác... 2 bác cứ tranh nhau trong nhà cụ NS vậy... Cụ ấy la làng bi giờ  :Wink:

----------


## lekimhung

> Có khui cái luồng mới rồi mà 2 bác... 2 bác cứ tranh nhau trong nhà cụ NS vậy... Cụ ấy la làng bi giờ


Bác tìm cách move nó qua kia đi, để có gì bàn tiếp.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## nhatson

CNC control tiêu chuẩn em thấy cân MCU32bit+FPGA
xịn hơn nửa thì dùng đường truyên serial cho controller và driver

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> CNC control tiêu chuẩn em thấy cân MCU32bit+FPGA
> xịn hơn nửa thì dùng đường truyên serial cho controller và driver
> 
> b.r


MÌnh thấy mô hình như Card đk máy cắt laser của TQ có vẻ ổn.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...902782736.html

----------


## nhatson

gởi cụ khoa C3 , nghien cứu cái này đề quyết định chọn cái motor spindle and drive

http://www.tormach.com/uploads/67/TD...lysis-pdf.html

b.r

----------


## CKD

Trong quá trình đeo đuổi STM32 cnc thì ra được cái này. Chắc bác NS đã xem qua rồi
Lizerd´s Pic and Place Projekt (Solenoid fråga)

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cạp nhật, nay thay được con step có thắng cho trục z máy C frame, chưa có time kéo Z lên thử xem thắng có chịu nổi ko nữa

----------


## nhatson

tiếp theo em đang bí 1 chỗ
em mua được cái máng nước cho máy c frame, vấn đề là nó hơi cao so với máy, nên em muón nâng máy lên cao, ko muốn cắt máng nước,
nên xin các cụ ý tưởng về cái bệ máy để đôn máy lên cao 

máng nước cao khoảng 330mm


ngõ ra nước của máy nếu để sát đất chỉ có 230mm, em cần đôn lên khoảng 120mm


b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> tiếp theo em đang bí 1 chỗ
> em mua được cái máng nước cho máy c frame, vấn đề là nó hơi cao so với máy, nên em muón nâng máy lên cao, ko muốn cắt máng nước,
> nên xin các cụ ý tưởng về cái bệ máy để đôn máy lên cao 
> 
> máng nước cao khoảng 330mm
> 
> ngõ ra nước của máy nếu để sát đất chỉ có 230mm, em cần đôn lên khoảng 120mm
> 
> 
> b.r


Mua mấy cục betong mẫu của phòng thí nghiệm LAD về kê lên thôi.  :Smile: 



Dự án này hình như còn thiếu bộ lọc từ tính nữa nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

haha, cái này dẫn tói việc trọng tâm bị cao, ko an toàn cho lắm ah

b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> tiếp theo em đang bí 1 chỗ
> em mua được cái máng nước cho máy c frame, vấn đề là nó hơi cao so với máy, nên em muón nâng máy lên cao, ko muốn cắt máng nước,
> nên xin các cụ ý tưởng về cái bệ máy để đôn máy lên cao 
> 
> máng nước cao khoảng 330mm
> 
> ngõ ra nước của máy nếu để sát đất chỉ có 230mm, em cần đôn lên khoảng 120mm
> 
> b.r


Bác có thể làm chân mới cao hơn gần gần giống như kiểu này :



Chỉ khác là dùng sắt đặc, phần trên có bu lông gắn vào bệ máy, phần dưới nhỏ hơn bác làm ren vuông bên trong để căn chỉnh nâng hạ. Thân ngoài phi 60-80, phần trong nhỏ hơn phi 30-40 chắc cũng không xấu đâu ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

để em nghiên cứu xem tháo mấy con ốc gin ra đươc ko, hình như 1 2 chú ko vặn được nửa

----------


## Tuấn

> để em nghiên cứu xem tháo mấy con ốc gin ra đươc ko, hình như 1 2 chú ko vặn được nửa


Bác nhỏ ít dầu phanh vào ốc thì tốt hơn RP7 bác ạ, để qua đêm hôm sau cầm búa táng cho vài phái vào chắc mở được, lúc vặn nếu cứng tay bác vặn vào rồi lại vặn ra, đừng cố quá mà nó cháy ren he he  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, ít nói, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhỏ ít dầu phanh vào ốc thì tốt hơn RP7 bác ạ, để qua đêm hôm sau cầm búa táng cho vài phái vào chắc mở được, lúc vặn nếu cứng tay bác vặn vào rồi lại vặn ra, đừng cố quá mà nó cháy ren he he


dầu phanh ~ dau của thắng thuỷ lực đúng ko ah?
b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> dầu phanh ~ dau của thắng thuỷ lực đúng ko ah?
> b.r


Đúng rồi bác

----------


## nhatson

theo sự hdan , em đã làm xong 4 cái chân cao su kê máy tiện


thanks cả nhà

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy ngày ni bác NS chưa có gì cập nhật cho dự án này à, hay bác đang bận ngâm cứu chon phương án cho step vậy

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy ngày ni bác NS chưa có gì cập nhật cho dự án này à, hay bác đang bận ngâm cứu chon phương án cho step vậy


báo cáo, đang chờ kinh phí ah  :Smile: 
Router cần chân và máng nước
C frame cần thêm cái eto và air compressor
máy tiện cần máng nước 
máy PNP em đang chờ IC atxmega192a3-au  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> báo cáo, đang chờ kinh phí ah 
> Router cần chân và máng nước
> C frame cần thêm cái eto và air compressor
> máy tiện cần máng nước 
> máy PNP em đang chờ IC atxmega192a3-au 
> 
> b.r


 :Big Grin:  cụ mần nhiều hạng mục quá, em cũng order cái board DUE kia mà gần 2 tháng rồi chưa thấy mặt mủi đâu.

----------


## nhatson

> cụ mần nhiều hạng mục quá, em cũng order cái board DUE kia mà gần 2 tháng rồi chưa thấy mặt mủi đâu.


đang có hạng mục step drive 3 phase analog trong lúc chờ thoi  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

cụ cho cái hình tổng thể cho anh em ngó xem đến đâu rồi . dự án hơi bị lâu.
step dài dài kia chắc là của china ( china nó mới dài thế ) em thấy cụ rất chuộng đám step của trung quốc cụ bật mí chút đc ko

----------


## nhatson

chuộng đâu ah, em toàn dùng china ấy chứ, hàng của 1 cty ở hàng châu, đồ japan thì ko có bán đồ mới, có thì giá lại ko hợp lí
cái step có thắng thì em mua bừa, chạy cũng ko smooth lắm, em chưa có time turning áp lái động cơ, chắc phải làm drive đặc chủng, chạy trên 100VDC chạy chú đó mói ngon được


b.r

----------


## ít nói

> chuộng đâu ah, em toàn dùng china ấy chứ, hàng của 1 cty ở hàng châu, đồ japan thì ko có bán đồ mới, có thì giá lại ko hợp lí
> cái step có thắng thì em mua bừa, chạy cũng ko smooth lắm, em chưa có time turning áp lái động cơ, chắc phải làm drive đặc chủng, chạy trên 100VDC chạy chú đó mói ngon được
> 
> 
> b.r


em thì hay có trò tháo mông step ra coi dây to dây nhỏ sau đó cho lên cấp nguồn rồi test tăng giảm V đển lúc nào cảm giác step nó ngọt nhất với cái drvier đang có thì em fix áp thế . vì ko có đồ nên làm đc đến vậy.
khoảng 10 lần test ghi chép lại là kiếm đc áp đẹp cho cả 2 . ko bít em làm vậy có gì chưa tối ưu ko vì từ lúc cụ bảo coi L và R em đã khá lên nhiều trong việc chọn step và driver

----------


## nhatson

> em thì hay có trò tháo mông step ra coi dây to dây nhỏ sau đó cho lên cấp nguồn rồi test tăng giảm V đển lúc nào cảm giác step nó ngọt nhất với cái drvier đang có thì em fix áp thế . vì ko có đồ nên làm đc đến vậy.
> khoảng 10 lần test ghi chép lại là kiếm đc áp đẹp cho cả 2 . ko bít em làm vậy có gì chưa tối ưu ko vì từ lúc cụ bảo coi L và R em đã khá lên nhiều trong việc chọn step và driver


bởi vậy, mún ngon thì phải làm thành bộ như vexta, chủ động làm động cơ và drive, mặc định luôn điện áp>> hiệu quả cao, ko mất công người sử dụng

----------


## nhatson

1 chút tiến bộ



em đã nhờ chấn được cái máng nước, các chiên gia hàn xì phán em 1 câu, sắt dày 2mm thế này, dùng máy hàn inverter china, với người chưa hàn bao giờ liệu có thủng ko ah?

----------


## emptyhb

> 1 chút tiến bộ
> 
> 
> 
> em đã nhờ chấn được cái máng nước, các chiên gia hàn xì phán em 1 câu, sắt dày 2mm thế này, dùng máy hàn inverter china, với người chưa hàn bao giờ liệu có thủng ko ah?



Theo em là thoải mái, tập trước với mấy miếng mỏng bên ngoài đã cho quen, sau ok rồi thì làm trên đó.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CNC PRO

Các bài viết về HÀN đã được di chuyển qua chủ đề mới thoáng hơn  :Big Grin: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/3316-Tap-toe-hoc-han

Chúc vui!

----------


## nhatson

em router nhà em đả được nâng lên tầm cao mới, từ dưới đất nay.... được cao hơn 50cm

----------

culitruong, Gamo, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## mig21

chỉ có bác nháton mới chịu chơi như vậy

----------


## solero

Cụ Nhatson đã sắm giường cưới rồi à. Nghe chừng sắp mua con CNC *VÔ ĐỊCH*?

----------


## nhatson

hoho, máy lên giường em phải xuống đất năm  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, 2 con CNC cũ của cụ bị cho vào bếp rồi a? :x

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, 2 con CNC cũ của cụ bị cho vào bếp rồi a? :x


2 con nào ah?

----------


## nhatson

mỗi lần lười biếng, xem clip  này cho bớt lười biếng
SUCCESS, có 2 chữ C và ko có chữ A , nên ko cần là loại A mới SUCCESS

----------

anhxco, culitruong, ppgas, tcm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái video của bác nhatson hay thật. Hồi trước bọn em tuyển người cũng vấp phải vấn đề tương tự. Sinh viên cao đẳng ra trường hỏi làm được gì ? trả lời: em làm được tất 

-????

Hỏi lại tất là gì ? trả lời : phay, bào, tiện, nguội, hàn, thiết kế, lập trình, lắp đặt...
Vậy thì hết thuốc chữa rồi, một đời người còn chưa đi hết một góc nhỏ trong một nghề mà mới ra trường đã thế thì bó tay.

----------


## CKD

> em router nhà em đả được nâng lên tầm cao mới, từ dưới đất nay.... được cao hơn 50cm


Em mà làm như này.. thì em bị cho ra đường rồi. Bác NS thế mà sướng nhỉ.. muốn làm gì thì làm  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Cái video của bác nhatson hay thật. Hồi trước bọn em tuyển người cũng vấp phải vấn đề tương tự. Sinh viên cao đẳng ra trường hỏi làm được gì ? trả lời: em làm được *tất* 
> 
> -????
> 
> Hỏi lại tất là gì ? trả lời : phay, bào, tiện, nguội, hàn, thiết kế, lập trình, lắp đặt...
> Vậy thì hết thuốc chữa rồi, một đời người còn chưa đi hết một góc nhỏ trong một nghề mà mới ra trường đã thế thì bó tay.


Em nó làm được *tất*.. là đan được vớ hả bác?.
Mấy em học mới ra, không phải dở, chỉ là tự tin thái quá (em nghĩ vậy), nói gì cũng có thể nói được, chỉ có làm là không được.

----------


## CKD

> mỗi lần lười biếng, xem clip  này cho bớt lười biếng
> SUCCESS, có 2 chữ C và ko có chữ A , nên ko cần là loại A mới SUCCESS


Mình may mắn thật.. mình đã có một nữa của thành công.. chỉ còn thiếu một nữa còn lại là sự chăm chỉ nữa là đủ.

----------


## nhatson

2 phần đầu ko kém thú vị, mới có 3 điều còn 5 điều nữa sẽ được dịch sớm thôi ah











chỉ làm 1 việc và tập trung làm thật tốt việc đó

----------

anhcos, ít nói, CKD, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

> 2 phần đầu ko kém thú vị, mới có 3 điều còn 5 điều nữa sẽ được dịch sớm thôi ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Có 1 bạn trên diễn đàn hỏi em 1 câu . Em năm nay đã 26 tuổi rồi rất chăm chỉ mà vẫn không thành công . theo anh con đường nào ngắn nhất để dẫn đến thành công

và em trả lời ràng con đường ngắn nhất để đưa ta đến Thành Công đó là đi từ đường Đê La Thành rẽ xuống

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, đừng có xoá mấy cái bài của bác Nhật Sơn nhé. Em chưa down xuống, mấy clip đó hay, để em làm tài liệu định hướng cho bọn sinh viên sắp ra trường.

Tặng các bác tấm ảnh từ Haivl: 

Keep calm & please don't feed the trolls

Đính kèm 5053

----------


## nhatson

> Có 1 bạn trên diễn đàn hỏi em 1 câu . Em năm nay đã 26 tuổi rồi rất chăm chỉ mà vẫn không thành công . theo anh con đường nào ngắn nhất để dẫn đến thành công
> 
> và em trả lời ràng con đường ngắn nhất để đưa ta đến Thành Công đó là đi từ đường Đê La Thành rẽ xuống


cụ cho thêm cái hình chụp google map nữa cho nó trực quan

b.r

----------


## marl

> Có 1 bạn trên diễn đàn hỏi em 1 câu . Em năm nay đã 26 tuổi rồi rất chăm chỉ mà vẫn không thành công . theo anh con đường nào ngắn nhất để dẫn đến thành công


99,99% những đứa trẻ đều hỏi bố mẹ câu hỏi tương tự như vậy. Và không ai trả lời được cho bọn trẻ.

----------


## nhatson

> 99,99% những đứa trẻ đều hỏi bố mẹ câu hỏi tương tự như vậy. Và không ai trả lời được cho bọn trẻ.


bác ko thik em, đó là quyền của bác 
bác muốn chỉ trích đó cũng là quyền của bác,  
bác có thể mở topic chỉ trich hoặc đưa ý kiến của bác 

còn topic em này mở, phiền bác bài viết mang tính xây dựng và chia sẽ, còn chổ nào ko hợp lý bác có thể góp ý, nhưng phiền bác cũng có tính xây dựng giúp em
thanks

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ko có dkien hàn xì, em thử bán đinh tán, hi vọng chân máy ko xộc xệch

----------


## nhatson

> 99,99% những đứa trẻ đều hỏi bố mẹ câu hỏi tương tự như vậy. Và không ai trả lời được cho bọn trẻ.


quan điểm của em
thành công ko phải chỉ là kiếm được nhiều tiền

làm việc và chăm sóc được cho gia đình, bí quá thì cheat 1 chút, khá rồi thì phải đi cho đúng đường vậy là thành công
hạnh phúc  là có thể làm ra spham thiết thực hửu hình vô hình phục vụ đời sống những người mình yêu thương và nhiều người xung quanh 

đáng  tự hào là có thể tạo ra sản phẩm, khi mà người dùng Sung Sướng khi sử dụng sản phẩm của mình


99,99% bác có tài liệu nào về con số này hay là ý kiến chủ quan của bác?

b.r

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Cuối giờ, sinh viên hỏi giảng viên:

Sinh viên: Thầy, làm sao để thành công?

Giảng viên: Em định nghĩa thế nào là thành công?

Sinh viên: là kiếm được nhiều tiền, có địa vị trong xã hội...

Giảng viên: lúc em đã có nhiều tiền, có địa vị trong xã hội, định nghĩa về thành công của em còn đúng ko?

----------


## ít nói

> ko có dkien hàn xì, em thử bán đinh tán, hi vọng chân máy ko xộc xệch


Ôi sao cụ ko bắt ốc nhà em tầng 3 cũng đâu có hàn đc toàn chơi ốc khoan lỗ rồi bắt,chứ hàn rồi vác lên là ko thể,

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi sao cụ ko bắt ốc nhà em tầng 3 cũng đâu có hàn đc toàn chơi ốc khoan lỗ rồi bắt,chứ hàn rồi vác lên là ko thể,


hix 
sắt 3mm, trước em bị ốc đểu vặn nửa đường là bứt ốc, ngồi xả ốc hơi cực nên giờ hơi ngán

----------


## nhatson

một chút tiến bộ

----------


## nhatson

một xíu tiến bộ


sự lộn xộn , ko mất đi chỉ chuyển từ chổ này sang chỗ khác

----------

Mãi Chờ, mig21

----------


## mig21

> sự lộn xộn , ko mất đi chỉ chuyển từ chổ này sang chỗ khác


câu này hay ah nha, vào nhà or xưởng nào cũng vậy

----------


## CKD

Anh em ta hình như đều giống nhau cái vụ này  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

test trục z máy borther tc217

----------


## nhatson

nay vệ sinh atc máy brother tc217, cơ cấu quay đài dao

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng biết post đâu để hú bác chủ . Có 1 em torque detector , đo được mấy trăm N.m hay cả 1000 hay sao ấy , thấy có 4 chữ số, max 1500rpm , cái cốt to cỡ phi 40 , thấy có 1 khối thôi chứ không thấy dây nhợ kèm theo , quan tâm thì hú em , em chỉ chổ cho.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> chẳng biết post đâu để hú bác chủ . Có 1 em torque detector , đo được mấy trăm N.m hay cả 1000 hay sao ấy , thấy có 4 chữ số, max 1500rpm , cái cốt to cỡ phi 40 , thấy có 1 khối thôi chứ không thấy dây nhợ kèm theo , quan tâm thì hú em , em chỉ chổ cho.


PM em cái địa diểm nhé, thank anh thật toooo

----------


## nhatson

còn một chút nữa là có thể vận hành, phải cố  cho xong dự án

----------

anhxco, solero

----------


## solero

Hầy đẹp rứa! Gần tới Datron rồi.

----------


## nhatson

ui giời, toàn đồ nhặt nhạnh của japan/us . bắn mấy quả tên lửa xuyên lục địa ko biết có rờ được con ốc của datron chưa đấy ah,
dù sao con này mới đủ bự để xử lí mấy cái part của  Pick and place

----------


## nhatson

rảnh rổi sinh nông nổi, em mua 2 loại tụ, 1 có thương hiệu và 1 hàng chợ tiện thể đo test xem chúng hoạt động khác nhau hay ko

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

BOB dùng domino, tăng chi phí + kich thước, thêm nỗi khổ gắn dây, rút kinh nghiệm lần sau trên BOB ra là conector, ko dùng domino nữa  :Frown:

----------

diy1102, Mr.L, thuhanoi

----------


## Mr.L

Connector thì phải bấm dây mà bác.. lại phải thêm đồ nghề.

----------


## nhatson

> Connector thì phải bấm dây mà bác.. lại phải thêm đồ nghề.


sì gòn nó bán sẵn nhiều loại, nhiều cỡ dây, có thể oder, dây đi kèm BOB nhah hơn ngồi vặn domoni ah, BOB gắn vào tủ điện rời ko có thế để cắm dây vặn tovit ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em bổ sung cái hình cho đúng sì tai

----------


## nhatson

mua phải cái nguồn chuyên dụng hay sao mà em chả thấy có chỗ để gắn vào tủ diện, diy cái moutn vậy

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tết nay Nhatson lại có cái nghịch rồi!

----------


## nhatson

> Tết nay Nhatson lại có cái nghịch rồi!


tết em chỉ dám nghịch mạch điện thoai, ko dám nghịch máy  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

tủ điện qua vòng gởi xe

----------


## solero

> rảnh rổi sinh nông nổi, em mua 2 loại tụ, 1 có thương hiệu và 1 hàng chợ tiện thể đo test xem chúng hoạt động khác nhau hay ko


Đúng 2 loại mà em ghét nhất. Thế kết quả thế nào?

----------


## solero

> tủ điện qua vòng gởi xe


Phải chi đớp bờ X nữa có phải siêu vững, siêu khủng không?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, double Y thì đúng goài, double X để làm giề?

----------


## nhatson

> Phải chi đớp bờ X nữa có phải siêu vững, siêu khủng không?


em định gắn thêm con step bên trái cho trục x nữa để nó được doub, tết cận kề xoay sở part cũng ko, ra tét tính tính duob x ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cụ kiếm đâu ra khung sắt đen đẹp chai rứa? 2 trục Y hết xẩy

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, cụ kiếm đâu ra khung sắt đen đẹp chai rứa? 2 trục Y hết xẩy


ý cụ là cái linear stage màu đen trục Y ah?
hàng viện trợ từ cao nguyên ah, có ông bạn mua ở dưới bãi dương bá trạc, chưa dùng tới nên chuyền giao qua cho em, mấy cây này còn lang thang xuống chỗ bãi trạm 2 xa lộ hà nội
cụ gì ở dưới vũng tàu làm máy body gỗ cũng mua được 1 cây ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Ủa, cụ kiếm đâu ra khung sắt đen đẹp chai rứa? 2 trục Y hết xẩy


Em nghĩ nó là bộ combo có sẵn mà cụ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em tưởng cụ Nhật Sơn làm sao mà đẹp chai thế :x :x :x

Mà phải công nhận là bác ấy sang thế, double Y bằng 2 hộp thật là xịn  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, em tưởng cụ Nhật Sơn làm sao mà đẹp chai thế :x :x :x
> 
> Mà phải công nhận là bác ấy sang thế, double Y bằng 2 hộp thật là xịn )


ui,mọi người vận làm vậy mà anh ga, nếu làm save th2i dùng 1 truột cho 1 bên thôi, còn em có sẵn gắn luôn  :Smile: 

nằm ngang trông nó thế này ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## occutit

> ui,mọi người vận làm vậy mà anh ga, nếu làm save th2i dùng 1 truột cho 1 bên thôi, còn em có sẵn gắn luôn 
> 
> nằm ngang trông nó thế này ah



Bác cứ test thế này chị em mê tít ấy nhỉ  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Mê vụ gì ta? Rung rung ấy hả?

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, double Y thì đúng goài, double X để làm giề?


Hôm bữa thấy trên trang gì của bon tây, nó làm con máy bằng nhôm mà cái gì cũng double đó bác, nhìn cứng lắm luôn.

----------


## Gamo

> ui,mọi người vận làm vậy mà anh ga, nếu làm save th2i dùng 1 truột cho 1 bên thôi, còn em có sẵn gắn luôn 
> 
> nằm ngang trông nó thế này ah


Hôm nay mới để ý là driver bác Nhật Sơn làm kinh khủng wa, chạy ko thấy rung gì hết?

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm nay mới để ý là driver bác Nhật Sơn làm kinh khủng wa, chạy ko thấy rung gì hết?


nguỵ trang kiểu úc, motor macht với drive , điện áp match motor

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Hôm nay mới để ý là driver bác Nhật Sơn làm kinh khủng wa, chạy ko thấy rung gì hết?


hề hề apha mình cũng làm đc điều đó khí khí . động lực cụ nhất sơn làm đám closedloop

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> hề hề apha mình cũng làm đc điều đó khí khí . động lực cụ nhất sơn làm đám closedloop


đỉnh cua alphastep là chạy chậm ko có tiếng động  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói không có tiếng kêu , chạy chậm gây rung ,cộng hưởng với khung máy gây ra tiếng ồn đó , tiếng ồn này phụ thuộc vật liệu làm khung và kết cấu khung à. Nhưng tiếng kêu của anpha step êm dữ à.

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ là alphastep êm lém mờ, làm dì có rung ta

----------


## solero

Alpha 911 lắp vào asd12 dòng yếu nên êm như sẹc vô. Em thay asd12 bằng asd16 thì gầm chả khác nào xì tép china là mấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

rung chớ , có những khoảng tốc độ phối hợp cả 3 trục nó rung , nhưng với người khác không chuyên cơ khí thì thấy nó êm thì sao hehehe ..... do em khó tính xíu , em muốn nó êm cỡ servo kìa.

ren 5 chạy tốc độ 600mm/min không êm bằng chạy 1200mm/min và càng không êm bằng 2000mm/min vậy đó chú Linh hehehehe.


Còn ông solero do ông không biết set dòng và set cái nút gì đó kế bên nên nó gầm ấy chứ , em set rất nhiều chế độ khác nhau ở nhiều dãi tốc độ khác nhau thì mới ngon được ,ai nói set bước là dễ , cái gì cũng kì công hết à , mà set trực tiếp trên máy thì ngon hơn , chính xác hơn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hehe mấy con em dùng 6 năm trước chuyền giao cho cụ rồi ko kiểm chứng được nữa, cứ xác nhận là rung, hi vọng dịp nào đó thử với dòng AR , 
con này có em thấy sheet ghi có current mode em nghĩ nó dkhien dòng khi tải thấp > ít rung hơn nữa
cơn lười lại dâng lên, cho nhúc nhik 3 trục rồi tạm nghỉ

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi, cái bàn phím như trong hình thì nó  có tên gọi riêng ko ah?

----------


## CKD

Cái này e là bàn phím đời cũ, đời ATX thì phải.
Hồi còn bé đã dùng cái gần giống vầy, con chuột là viên bi to như trái banh bong

----------


## minhtriet

> Cái này e là bàn phím đời cũ, đời ATX thì phải.
> Hồi còn bé đã dùng cái gần giống vầy, con chuột là viên bi to như trái banh bong


Đời cũ là AT chứ bác?  :Big Grin: 
Cái này giống như bàn phím của dân đồ họa, kiến trúc sư, tích hợp luôn trackball vào để vẽ cho dễ.

----------


## katerman

> Đời cũ là AT chứ bác? 
> Cái này giống như bàn phím của dân đồ họa, kiến trúc sư, tích hợp luôn trackball vào để vẽ cho dễ.


Bàn phím này dành cho Công nghiệp Bác ạ, keyboard with touchpad, giống trên laptop- dùng tạm thôi, dân vẽ mà dùng cái này không linh động đâu ạ

em cũng có 1 cái( mot rác từ cty)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anhcos

Bàn phím có chuột giờ bán nhiều lắm, bác vô cửa hàng bán đầu HD là có ngay, vì chủ yếu dùng cho đầu phát HD, nhưng là loại không dây. Cửa hàng máy tính ít bán món này.

----------


## ít nói

> Bàn phím này dành cho Công nghiệp Bác ạ, keyboard with touchpad, giống trên laptop- dùng tạm thôi, dân vẽ mà dùng cái này không linh động đâu ạ
> 
> em cũng có 1 cái( mot rác từ cty)


bàn phím công nghiệp ko xài touchpad  cụ à.
chỉ duy nhất là trackball . ( trái bóng tròn tròn tròn đó) sau này thì lên cái   di chuột kiểu IBM    nhiều người thắc mắc tại sao lại là cái đó nó để làm gì ?
thực tế dân cơ khí hay kỹ thuật họ thường đeo bao tay ko rê đc trackball ( hoặc thời đó trackball ko đủ nhạy để di tốt) người ta làm thêm cái  dạng  như máy IBM hoặc các dòng máy trạm
HP dòng W (8750W chẳng hạn) dell dòng M ( m6500 chẳng hạn)
trước em cung thắc mắc cái đó để vướng nhưng sau này chạy máy cnc đeo bao tay mới thấy nó lợi hại

----------


## nhatson

diy trackball

----------

solero

----------


## ít nói

:Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
trackball

----------


## solero

Rexona hân hạnh tài trợ chương trình này.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cơ bản là đã sãn sàng để vào biên chế, em cần cái enclouse, nhờ các cụ tư vấn chiến lược hộ em    theo 3 tiêu chí
chi phí tbinh
dễ thi công
thẩm mĩ trung bình
thanks cac cụ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

ra tiệm nhôm kiếng  có người thiết kế làm liền cho bác , chứ tính toán sắt tấm chấn ... hàn ... thẫm mĩ hơi bị phê... cho em nó vài cái led 7 màu cho lung linh heheheh

----------

nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

> cơ bản là đã sãn sàng để vào biên chế, em cần cái enclouse, nhờ các cụ tư vấn chiến lược hộ em    theo 3 tiêu chí
> chi phí tbinh
> dễ thi công
> thẩm mĩ trung bình
> thanks cac cụ


Máy này số sinh ra được sướng, nằm trong phòng sang trọng lãng mạn, tối được ngủ máy lạnh chung với chủ, chủ cảm thấy bớt cô đơn khi đêm về hề hề ...

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

Trước nghe đồn là người tình của bác NS mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tham khảo:

----------

CKD, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson, Ryan

----------


## nhatson

hàng diy korean, gen tị quá  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nhatson và cả nhà chỉ giúp em cái máng đựng nước làm mát cho máy phay của bác nó dư lào với ạ ? từ cái bệ trục Y xuống đất nó có cần cao không bác ? ý em là cái máng ấy nó có phải chảy xuống cái thùng chứa rồi bơm nước làm như thế nào ý ạ. Em định để cái bệ y cách mặt đất có 1 gang thui thì có thấp quá khôn ợ ? Em củm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

em cứ làm cái máng như máng lợn roài khoét lỗ tháot nước thôi ah
bơm nước liều thì dùng bơm hồ cá, sang thì kiếm bơm coolant chuyên dùng ah

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

nén lao phải theo lao, đầu tư cái bàn T bằng gang lun chạy cho êm ái

APR 2015

----------


## solero

Tự sướng chứ không phải là mua bàn T cũ hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> Tự sướng chứ không phải là mua bàn T cũ hả cụ?


bàn cũ thì dài 1000x300 ko có cái nào mỏng vậy, đành bỏ tiền ra người ta sướng mình nhìn roài rinh về xài ợ

----------


## Ga con

> bàn cũ thì dài 1000x300 ko có cái nào mỏng vậy, đành bỏ tiền ra người ta sướng mình nhìn roài rinh về xài ợ


Năm ngoái em làm (bào) cái bàn máy: 450x550, dày 45mm, 5  rãnh T theo cái ốc nhỏ nhất ngoài chợ. Hết tổng cộng ~2T (lúc đó sắt 16,5k/kg, tiền sắt hết 600k).

Thanks

----------


## hoctap256

Bác Ga con tưởng gia công cái chữ T ngon lắm hử  :Big Grin:  em gia công nó mà thấy ngán tận cổ  luôn ý  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Bác Linh đã tính bản vẽ theo con Bu lông chưa ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Linh đã tính bản vẽ theo con Bu lông chưa ạ?


em làm cho M8 nhưng dân trong này gia công ko chính xác , về mình DIY cái con tán nhét bàn T thôi ah

b.r

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Năm ngoái em làm (bào) cái bàn máy: 450x550, dày 45mm, 5  rãnh T theo cái ốc nhỏ nhất ngoài chợ. Hết tổng cộng ~2T (lúc đó sắt 16,5k/kg, tiền sắt hết 600k).
> 
> Thanks


làm gang em e là gấp đôi  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> làm gang em e là gấp đôi


Em làm hoài í mà (bàn T cho máy dập). Cái kia minhon quá nên em phải gia công ngoài. Giờ không xài để rỉ sét tùm lum. Gia công xong còn 40mm, hình như 46-47kg gì đó. Nếu tính giá như hàng bãi thì giá trị chỉ ~ 1t3-1t4 thôi.

Gang càng dễ bác ơi, sắt mới ngán. Gia công gang giá chỉ bằng 2/3 gia công sắt. Bên xưởng em (chỗ mà lần trước bác lấy con Brother TC 218 ấy) máy phay chỉ tới 600 nên gia công bàn được 500 thôi.

Phay dùng dao phay đĩa 4 mặt chuyên dùng, bán đầy chợ. Siêng hoặc nhu cầu đặc biệt thì tiện cái cổ cán dao nhỏ xuống 1 tẹo. Pass đầu tiên rất nặng máy do ăn dày, có lần em bị kẹt gãy luôn cái cán dao phi 15 luôn (rãnh 18mm) , nhưng qua pass này rồi thì nhẹ nhàng.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> em làm cho M8 nhưng dân trong này gia công ko chính xác , về mình DIY cái con tán nhét bàn T thôi ah
> 
> b.r


Bác ra chợ mua con tán loại nhỏ nhất (e không nhớ, loại đó ốc 10mm, tai hình như 15-16mm dày 6-7mm).

Loại tán dùng cho kẹp đã tôi cứng rồi, bác tự diy bằng thép thường em e là chả được mấy bữa nó ra đi.

Cái bàn đầu tiên em làm năm 2010, phay rãnh 10mm, bỏ vừa khít con tán ốc 10mm, giờ dùng tán ốc 8mm mà kẹp nó bay ren hoài nên phải rút kinh nghiệm mấy cái sau, hic. Bác qua nhà em xem nó có chính xác không  :Big Grin:  (giờ em ở Sinco gần nhà bác nè).

Thanks.

----------


## hoctap256

"Năm ngoái em làm (bào) cái bàn máy: 450x550, dày 45mm, 5 rãnh T theo cái ốc nhỏ nhất ngoài chợ. Hết tổng cộng ~2T (lúc đó sắt 16,5k/kg, tiền sắt hết 600k).
"

sao chỗ bác Gacon sắt rẻ như vậy hay bác tính sai nhỉ 
em tính 1 tấm phôi sắt 450 x550 x 45 bằng 86kg là  có hết 600k tiền sắt :3
bác lại đùa anh em rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Em làm hoài í mà (bàn T cho máy dập). Cái kia minhon quá nên em phải gia công ngoài. Giờ không xài để rỉ sét tùm lum. Gia công xong còn 40mm, hình như 46-47kg gì đó. Nếu tính giá như hàng bãi thì giá trị chỉ ~ 1t3-1t4 thôi.
> 
> Gang càng dễ bác ơi, sắt mới ngán. Gia công gang giá chỉ bằng 2/3 gia công sắt. Bên xưởng em (chỗ mà lần trước bác lấy con Brother TC 218 ấy) máy phay chỉ tới 600 nên gia công bàn được 500 thôi.
> 
> Phay dùng dao phay đĩa 4 mặt chuyên dùng, bán đầy chợ. Siêng hoặc nhu cầu đặc biệt thì tiện cái cổ cán dao nhỏ xuống 1 tẹo. Pass đầu tiên rất nặng máy do ăn dày, có lần em bị kẹt gãy luôn cái cán dao phi 15 luôn (rãnh 18mm) , nhưng qua pass này rồi thì nhẹ nhàng.
> 
> Thanks.


của em là 320x980mm ah, gag em cho duc day chút, gia công đỡ có thẹo ah  :Smile: 
21 ngày nữa sẽ có tờ tráp đòi tiền  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> "Năm ngoái em làm (bào) cái bàn máy: 450x550, dày 45mm, 5 rãnh T theo cái ốc nhỏ nhất ngoài chợ. Hết tổng cộng ~2T (lúc đó sắt 16,5k/kg, tiền sắt hết 600k).
> "
> 
> sao chỗ bác Gacon sắt rẻ như vậy hay bác tính sai nhỉ 
> em tính 1 tấm phôi sắt 450 x550 x 45 bằng 86kg là  có hết 600k tiền sắt :3
> bác lại đùa anh em rồi


Em nhầm bác ạ, khổ máy 450x550, bàn máy 380 *480 thôi bác.
Sắt chợ mà bác, 10k/kg (phế liệu, nguyên liệu lúc đó 16,5k/kg).

----------


## nhatson

đổi phong thuỷ

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi, cái món dầu truyền nhiệt này dùng cho giải nhiệt spindle thì thế nào, ko bít chỗ nào bán lẻ món này ah?

----------


## nhatson

sau 1 tháng, đã tiến triển vượt bậc > đúc được 2 miếng gang,  phay được 2 cái rãnh, hix hix

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

đội hình có chút thay đổi

ngày xưa em ấy trai tráng, mờ nặng nề quá, nên quyết định đau thương cho em ấy từ hạng nặng về hạng ruồi

past


persent



bắt chước cụ anhxco

----------


## ít nói

> đội hình có chút thay đổi
> 
> ngày xưa em ấy trai tráng, mờ nặng nề quá, nên quyết định đau thương cho em ấy từ hạng nặng về hạng ruồi
> 
> past
> 
> 
> persent
> 
> ...


xin họi cụ cái cục tròn tròn màu mè xanh đỏ ở cái hình dưới cùng, nằm cạch cái dây thít ở trên trục z ngoài tắc dụng làm cái nơ tăng điểm nhấn còn có tác dụng gì về mặt điện học ko

----------


## nhatson

tác dụng chính là cuộn dây motor xì tép cho ngắn ko cần phải cắt ah  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> tác dụng chính là cuộn dây motor xì tép cho ngắn ko cần phải cắt ah


có vẻ như giấu một cái gì đó hi vọng cụ chia sẻ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác cứ về cuộn giống vậy thử xem có lên dc tí moment nào ko là bít liền ah...

----------


## ít nói

> bác cứ về cuộn giống vậy thử xem có lên dc tí moment nào ko là bít liền ah...


lên làm sao đc momment cái đó chống nhiễu thôi

----------


## nhatson

> lên làm sao đc momment cái đó chống nhiễu thôi


lý thuyết là nó sẽ làm mất gai nhọn của xung do chuyển mạch > giảm heating cho motor, dưng mờ tbi đo của em ko đủ xịn để chứng minh được là nó giảm noise nên mục đích trang trí là chính

----------


## nhatson

bàn T đã về hơi lam nham, nhưng chác xài được  :Frown:

----------

duonghoang, emptyhb, Gamo, ppgas, solero

----------


## solero

Lấy dao cạo râu cạo qua như cụ Tuấn cạo chưa cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> Lấy dao cạo râu cạo qua như cụ Tuấn cạo chưa cụ?


trước khi cạo phải sắm cái thước chuẩn chứ nhẩy  :Smile: 
đang chờ cụ vinamít sắm roài mượn  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Giá bộ bàn T này thế nào vậy bác, đang muốn làm 1 em 850x550 mà chưa tìm ra chỗ

----------


## nhatson

kich thước 320x980x30mm, rãnh 8mm,  thời gian 45 ngày , chi phí 4t cho 1 tấm 
b.r

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ahdvip

> kich thước 320x980x30mm, rãnh 8mm,  thời gian 45 ngày , chi phí 4t cho 1 tấm 
> b.r


Cái này đâu có thường hoá hả anh.

----------


## occutit

Chắc có ủ trong lò để thường hoá rồi chứ nhỉ.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông cứ nghiêm trọng hoá , phay xong mừng muốn chết , nó có cong thì cây thước khó mà đo được.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đo được đấy anh ợ, không có lò ủ thì chất đống củi to cho nó lên dàn thiêu đúng chất DIY.

----------


## emptyhb

> Đo được đấy anh ợ, không có lò ủ thì chất đống củi to cho nó lên dàn thiêu đúng chất DIY.


Cha này đi đâu cũng bảo chất đống củi thiêu! Con máy C của em, cha này cũng bảo hàn xong, chấn đống củi thiêu cho nó đúng chất!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này đâu có thường hoá hả anh.


ko có thường hoá ah, chổ làm ngay nhà, cứ xài nó cong lại vác qua bắt bào lại típ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

các cụ phán xem 2 con 2k2 này con nào ngon hơn  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

con nào tán bạc đạn đầu bằng thép thì ngon hơn con bằng nhôm

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> con nào tán bạc đạn đầu bằng thép thì ngon hơn con bằng nhôm


trong hình bên trái hay bên phải ah?

b.r

----------


## vietnamcnc

vote con trên

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

mời các cụ vote tiếp

----------


## solero

Con trên (cánh đại bàng) có vẻ ngon hơn nhưng tháo thay bi thì kinh hoàng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

Cái hình bên trên có cái đầu thò dài ra ngon hơn nhưng tháo ra cũng khó hơn so với cái kia, nếu ko tháo cẩn thận là toét hết cái chắn bụi nun, nhưng có con y như nhau nhưng đằng sau lại có 2 vòng 7002c , có kon lại có 1vòng, ko bít đâu mà lần

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

> Con trên (cánh đại bàng) có vẻ ngon hơn nhưng tháo thay bi thì kinh hoàng.


kinh hoàng vì bác cứ cãi là ren thuận ker, hehe ra đi cái đầu nun

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cân ký đi , con nào nặng hơn ? con nào runout ít hơn thì ngon hơn chứ xem ra TQ thì con nào cũng như rứa , nặng hơn hi vọng torque mạnh hơn , run out thấp hơn thì phay chính xác và đẹp hơn .

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

em thấy con trên trục phi 80 dài 215, con dưới cũng phi 80 mà dài hơn 235. Đầu collec dài ngang nhau. khoảng cách 2 bạc đạn con dưới xa hơn  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái hình bên trên có cái đầu thò dài ra ngon hơn nhưng tháo ra cũng khó hơn so với cái kia, nếu ko tháo cẩn thận là toét hết cái chắn bụi nun, nhưng có con y như nhau nhưng đằng sau lại có 2 vòng 7002c , có kon lại có 1vòng, ko bít đâu mà lần


cụ nói là con bên trái hay bên phải, trái là đại bàng phải là hoàn cầu

----------


## nhatson

> Con trên (cánh đại bàng) có vẻ ngon hơn nhưng tháo thay bi thì kinh hoàng.


kinh hoàng chổ nào cụ

----------


## terminaterx300

> cụ nói là con bên trái hay bên phải, trái là đại bàng phải là hoàn cầu


con đại bàng thì ngắn hơn con hoàn cầu ................... là sao ta  :Confused:

----------


## nhatson

đại đa số trông bề ngoài thì vote cho đại bàng phải ko ah?

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung mẫu mã cũng khá quan trọng nhưng cơ bản hàng cơ khí thì bên trong mới là điều quyết định, chênh nhau 20mm đủ thêm 1 cái bạc đạn nữa hoặc cốt dài thêm tý, khác biệt kha khá

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

Theo nhận định ban đầu của e thì con đại bàng ngon hơn vì e tưởng cùng chiều dài , nhưng bây h các bác bảo kon kia dài hơn mấy cm thì e lại nghiêng về con cao to đen hôi hơn, hehe

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là con hoàn cầu dùng bi 7, khả năng là 4 vòng bi


con đại bàng thì đầu 2 bi 7, đuôi lại là bi 60xx

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Lỡ rồi chơi tới luôn đi anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Lỡ rồi chơi tới luôn đi anh


định dụ dỗ atc đây mà, hãy đợi đấy

----------


## Nam CNC

đít 7  hay 6 không ý nghĩa gì nhiều nếu 2 bạc lắp không có khoảng cách , nói thẳng ra nếu 4 cái 7 hay 2 cái 7 thì chỉ duy nhất có 1 bạc chịu lực tì , còn lại là định tâm thôi , 2 cái 6xxx nhưng nó là dòng tốc độ cao chứ không phải hàng thường.


Em chỉ quan tâm cân nặng và độ runout mà thôi , bạc 6 hay 7 dòng này cũng là dòng dành cho đồ gỗ mà. Chịu khó đợi 1 xíu , con ATC kia về rồi tính tiếp hen, chỉ có 18Kg cân nặng thôi , khá ngon cho 1 cuộc tình.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

bọn này đuôi chỉ là định tâm, chơi kiểu nào chả dc  :Cool: 

cỡ HSD thì đuôi cũng chỉ là cặp 7006 thôi ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> bọn này đuôi chỉ là định tâm, chơi kiểu nào chả dc 
> 
> cỡ HSD thì đuôi cũng chỉ là cặp 7006 thôi ấy mà


cụ chưa mở ra nên ko biết đó thôi,spindle china ở đầu là 2 con 70xx nhưng nó gắn cùng chiều cụ ợ

b.r

----------


## terminaterx300

> cụ chưa mở ra nên ko biết đó thôi,spindle china ở đầu là 2 con 70xx nhưng nó gắn cùng chiều cụ ợ
> 
> b.r


ớ SG này chắc bên tớ mở spindle hơi bị nhiều rồi, tháng tầm 2-3 con đều đều, đủ cái thể loại   :Wink: 

đang nói cái đuôi chứ có nói cái đầu đâu, lại nhầm nhọt sang trồng trọt oài  :Stick Out Tongue: 

đầu thì tùy, có thằng chơi cùng chiều, có thằng chơi đối lưng  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, gắn cùng chiều hay đối lưng thì khác nhau ra sao hả các cụ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ủa, gắn cùng chiều hay đối lưng thì khác nhau ra sao hả các cụ?


cùng chiều thì chỉ tải dc 1 chiều, thường là chiều đi xuống

đối lưng là tải dc cả 2 chiều, cố định đầu ko di chuyển

tải thì cùng chiều = 2 đối lưng, nhưng tùy cách chạy, thường chỉ có 1 chiều ăn xuống nên hay có cùng chiều

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> ớ SG này chắc bên tớ mở spindle hơi bị nhiều rồi, tháng tầm 2-3 con đều đều, đủ cái thể loại  
> 
> đang nói cái đuôi chứ có nói cái đầu đâu, lại nhầm nhọt sang trồng trọt oài 
> 
> đầu thì tùy, có thằng chơi cùng chiều, có thằng chơi đối lưng


cái duôi nó liên quan tới cái đầu và liên quan tới 2 con spindel của em mà, cụ nhầm nhọt sang các con spindle khác mà cụ nầm thịt rồi

trường hợp 4 bi, 2 con đầu cùng chiều, 2 con sau cùng chiều, nhưng 2 con đầu đối chiều 2 con sau, vấn đề hiệu quả chỗ nào chưa thấy, nhưng nếu làm cơ khí ko chuẩn, ko thể xiết ép 4 con để kiểu này, nên ko thể nói là 2 con bạc 7 ở đít cũng như 2 con 6 ở dít

trờ lại vấn đề chính là nếu có trong tay 2 con spind, 1 con 3 bi, 7 đầu 1 6 đuôi và 1 con spindle 4 bi 70xx cụ tiramex sẽ lấy con nào sử dụng?

----------


## nhatson

> đít 7  hay 6 không ý nghĩa gì nhiều nếu 2 bạc lắp không có khoảng cách , nói thẳng ra nếu 4 cái 7 hay 2 cái 7 thì chỉ duy nhất có 1 bạc chịu lực tì , còn lại là định tâm thôi , 2 cái 6xxx nhưng nó là dòng tốc độ cao chứ không phải hàng thường.
> 
> 
> Em chỉ quan tâm cân nặng và độ runout mà thôi , bạc 6 hay 7 dòng này cũng là dòng dành cho đồ gỗ mà. Chịu khó đợi 1 xíu , con ATC kia về rồi tính tiếp hen, chỉ có 18Kg cân nặng thôi , khá ngon cho 1 cuộc tình.


nếu gắn 60xx thì 1 con ở sau đít thôi anh Nam ui

----------


## Nam CNC

nói tới spindle thì em khoái à.

Nếu 2 cái 7 quay lưng và 1 cái 6 đuôi thì 2 cái 7 phía đầu phải được lock cốt và cố định chặt vành ngoài trong ổ đỡ đầu thì đúng tiêu chuẩn , nếu chơi lò xo kéo thì không ngon.

Nếu 4 cái 7 , 2 trên và 2 dưới quay lưng và cũng được lò xo kéo căng thì cũng tạm và như cái trên thôi.

em hay tháo mấy cái nhật thì , 2 bạc 7 trên quay lưng , lock cốt , cố định trong ổ đỡ thôi là ngon nhất , phía sau đuôi thì 1 cái 6 ( bản chất 6 là định tâm rồi ) 2 cái 7 quay lưng và căng vành ngoài bằng lo xo thì cũng tương đương nhau , nhưng ít nhiều về lâu dài và độ cứng vững trong định tâm 2 cái 7 vẫn ngon hơn.


Cuối cùng chỉ nói về cách lắp bạc , TQ thích dùng lực căng lò xo vì việc tự lựa vị trí bằng lo xo sẽ dễ dàng, không đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao , nên quay nhanh sẽ êm hơn , nếu lock cứng như mấy em japan loạng choạng sơ xẩy tí xíu thì chắc xài đến 10000rpm thôi , lên nữa thì rung bò sàn, đó cũng là 1 phần giá rẻ trong gia công và có thể gia công hàng loạt và spindle hiệu nào cũng mua được cái chi tiết đầu về lắp vào con của mình ( chỉ khác cái hiệu ) nên khi lên ăn kim loại thì mấy em này mắc tiền hơn nhiều cũng có lí .


Nếu 2 cái 7 quay lưng và cố định chặt bằng ren trong ổ đỡ thì em vẫn thích hơn là dùng 4 bạc và căng bằng lò xo. Nếu căng bằng lò xo hết thì em chơi 4 cái 7 cho nó lâu dài. Bảo đảm với bác Linh, con 4 bạc 7 ổ đỡ đầu không lóck chặt vành ngoài mà có lò xo đĩa đẩy cả hệ cốt nén về phía sau hết , bác cứ lấy thước đo khoảng cách thì thấy nắp bích đầu không đủ độ dài nén chặt và vành ngoài bạc đâu.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> nói tới spindle thì em khoái à.
> 
> Nếu 2 cái 7 quay lưng và 1 cái 6 đuôi thì 2 cái 7 phía đầu phải được lock cốt và cố định chặt vành ngoài trong ổ đỡ đầu thì đúng tiêu chuẩn , nếu chơi lò xo kéo thì không ngon.
> 
> Nếu 4 cái 7 , 2 trên và 2 dưới quay lưng và cũng được lò xo kéo căng thì cũng tạm và như cái trên thôi.
> 
> em hay tháo mấy cái nhật thì , 2 bạc 7 trên quay lưng , lock cốt , cố định trong ổ đỡ thôi là ngon nhất , phía sau đuôi thì 1 cái 6 ( bản chất 6 là định tâm rồi ) 2 cái 7 quay lưng và căng vành ngoài bằng lo xo thì cũng tương đương nhau , nhưng ít nhiều về lâu dài và độ cứng vững trong định tâm 2 cái 7 vẫn ngon hơn.
> 
> 
> ...


hàng đại bàng, trừ loại 800w là ép lo xo , có 2 loại , 1 loại 2 bearing 7, 1 loại 4 con 7 cũng căng lò xo
1500w và 2200w thì 3 bearing, 2 con 7 đầu xiét lock, 1 con bi 6 đuôi, có 1 vấn đề là 2 con bạc 7 ốp cùng chiều, ko đối chiều

con hoàn cầu em vừa lấy  là 4 con bạc đạn, và nó xiết lock cả 2 đầu

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Linh chưa tháo hết , em tin là phía sau , dưới 2 cái bạc đó là 1 miếng lò xo đệm đẩy về phía sau nếu 2 cái bạc lắp cùng chiều , đầu đuôi lắp ngược chiều . Vì thực tế nếu không có lò xo đẩy , em không tin gia công chính xác siêu cao khi xiết ốc chặt thì mấy cái bạc kia nằm đúng vị trí lực căng ra mà vẫn quay trơn tru lên đến 24Krpm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái duôi nó liên quan tới cái đầu và liên quan tới 2 con spindel của em mà, cụ nhầm nhọt sang các con spindle khác mà cụ nầm thịt rồi
> 
> trường hợp 4 bi, 2 con đầu cùng chiều, 2 con sau cùng chiều, nhưng 2 con đầu đối chiều 2 con sau, vấn đề hiệu quả chỗ nào chưa thấy, nhưng nếu làm cơ khí ko chuẩn, ko thể xiết ép 4 con để kiểu này, nên ko thể nói là 2 con bạc 7 ở đít cũng như 2 con 6 ở dít
> 
> trờ lại vấn đề chính là nếu có trong tay 2 con spind, 1 con 3 bi, 7 đầu 1 6 đuôi và 1 con spindle 4 bi 70xx cụ tiramex sẽ lấy con nào sử dụng?


Đi hơi bị xa rồi, đồng chí nói chẳng rõ ràng tý nào cả.

bọn trung quốc thích chơi cái lò xo chêm lắm mà sao ko siết dc, ở đuôi chỉ là định tâm nên miễn sao nó chặt là uki rồi.

vì thế nên có 1 số loại spindle mình có thể kéo trục chính xuống dc chút vì lo xo chêm nó bị nhúng, theo tính toán thì bọn nó chả chịu lực  chiều đó

----------


## nhatson

> Đi hơi bị xa rồi, đồng chí nói chẳng rõ ràng tý nào cả.
> 
> bọn trung quốc thích chơi cái lò xo chêm lắm mà sao ko siết dc, ở đuôi chỉ là định tâm nên miễn sao nó chặt là uki rồi.
> 
> vì thế nên có 1 số loại spindle mình có thể kéo trục chính xuống dc chút vì lo xo chêm nó bị nhúng, theo tính toán thì bọn nó chả chịu lực  chiều đó


trước em bán spindle cũng hay biện minh cho spindle dùng bạc 7 lắp cùng chiều vì khi cắm dao xướng lực tác động ngược9 lên, 
dưng mà mấy chú hay gia công thì ko chơi ăn xuống mà ăn ngang <> khi đó me dao sẽ kéo cốt xuống chứ ko ủi lên, nên lại vác spindle về ko bán nữa hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> bác Linh chưa tháo hết , em tin là phía sau , dưới 2 cái bạc đó là 1 miếng lò xo đệm đẩy về phía sau nếu 2 cái bạc lắp cùng chiều , đầu đuôi lắp ngược chiều . Vì thực tế nếu không có lò xo đẩy , em không tin gia công chính xác siêu cao khi xiết ốc chặt thì mấy cái bạc kia nằm đúng vị trí lực căng ra mà vẫn quay trơn tru lên đến 24Krpm.


trình của em mà tháo ra sẻ  ko gắn lại nguyên trạng được, 
nhưng anh có xác nhận kể cả ép lò xo 4 bạc 7 doi xứng  có hơn nổi 2 con 7 để cùng chiều và 60xx định tâm đuôi ko?

----------


## CKD

Với vòng bi 7xxx mà lắp 2 con cùng chiều.. chịu được lực kéo xuống thì e.. là khó mà tháo ra nếu có vấn đề.
Vòng bi 6xxx thì cảo chiều nào cũng Ok, vòng bi 7xxx thì chỉ cảo được một chiều, cảo chiều còn lại thì.. rớt luôn cái vòng ngoài ra.

Không có tháo nhiều spindle, nhưng mấy con đã tháo thì cái bạn 7 ở phía colet, nếu cùng chiều thì chịu nén lên. Cũng chưa thấy mấy con 4 bạc 7 nào mà dùng long đền căn để lock cứng, toàn dùng lò xo.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

xem ra chỉ có spindle 3kw là tử tế, em mượn hình cnczone

----------


## nhatson

spindle 2k2 loại 3 bi, 2 bi 7 đầu 1 bi 6 duôi



như cụ Nam xì pín nói, bi duôi dùng lo xo ép từ dươi




http://ugracnc.com/technical-resourc...e-anatomy.html

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu con 3 bạc nếu lắp như hình ví dụ thì ok , còn khoảng hở ép vành ngoài nếu có ở phía đầu có thể chêm vài lò xo chêm bạc sao cho ép cứng vành ngoài thì sẽ không sợ me dao kéo xuống khi ăn ngang  , lúc này cốt nó lock cứng 2 chiều , chỉ còn chiều quay , và bạc 6 làm đúng chức năng định tâm là đủ.


Mấy em TQ 3 bạc chỉ cần tiểu xảo nho nhỏ này thì ăn ngang ăn ngửa thoải mái . Còn 4 bạc 2 trên 2 dưới áp vào nhau thì chịu khó tháo ra xếp bạc lại , thêm tiểu xảo nhỏ thì em nó ăn nhôm kim loại vô tư luôn , chỉ sợ độ chính xác các ổ đỡ không cao nên đảo ngược lại có nguy cơ rung , anh vinacnc đã bị khi xài bạc đạn japan và xếp theo như cách ổ đỡ !!???

theo như em xếp 2 cái theo cùng chiều thì không có tác dụng chịu tải hơn 1 cái đâu , lí thuyết cái nào chính xác hơn , chịu tải trước , khi nào mòn thì cả 2 mới chịu lực chung , làm gì có 2 con có độ chính xác như nhau ???? lúc này độ chính xác đo bằng nano quá.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

wa tuần em sẽ thử ăn ngang con 3 bi vs con 4 bi

----------


## ít nói

> spindle 2k2 loại 3 bi, 2 bi 7 đầu 1 bi 6 duôi
> 
> 
> 
> như cụ Nam xì pín nói, bi duôi dùng lo xo ép từ dươi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ugracnc.com/technical-resourc...e-anatomy.html


loại em xài đệm vênh ép lên loại này lò xo là pro hơn hẳn rồi loại xịn đó à

----------


## nhatson

> loại em xài đệm vênh ép lên loại này lò xo là pro hơn hẳn rồi loại xịn đó à


cái này hàng dành cho tây, của em thì em chưa check xem nó đủn lò xo hay long đền vênh  :Frown:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Kinh !

Các cụ quả là pro về spin.

Mỗi tuần hay ít nhất là mỗi tháng em thay khoảng từng này con spin của đủ các ãng mà vẫn mù tịt!

----------


## Diyodira

> Kinh !
> 
> Các cụ quả là pro về spin.
> 
> Mỗi tuần hay ít nhất là mỗi tháng em thay khoảng từng này con spin của đủ các ãng mà vẫn mù tịt!


Tháng nào cũng xào nhiêu đó mù là đúng rồi a, khách hàng cũng kiên trì quay lại nhể  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Không về đây thì đi đâu?

Các đại lý bán máy chỉ toàn kêu thay mới, khách hàng xót ruột, tự thay... cái thì đục ra bánh xác, cái thì không chạy cái thì gắn bi và mỡ không đúng cũng tèo...

Vào tay em, em nhân đạo tí là khám xong không sửa được thì không lấy tiền, còn nếu sửa được thì theo yêu cầu khách muốn vòng bi nào thì gắn vòng bi ấy, khách tự mua, chỉ lấy công, thay bi xong là ... lấy tiền và chia tay!

Còn nếu thay vòng bi của em thì phải theo giá qui định nhưng được bảo hành.

Nếu thấy cái spin mà nát bét hoặc cốt chuyển màu xanh đen, quay cứng ngắc... thì đừng dại mà tháo ra vì cháy cuộn dây rồi hoặc khách cũng yêu khoa học xong nhưng kết quả bất thành!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Kinh !
> 
> Các cụ quả là pro về spin.
> 
> Mỗi tuần hay ít nhất là mỗi tháng em thay khoảng từng này con spin của đủ các ãng mà vẫn mù tịt!


em thấy có cái măm cặp nhìn đẹp nhỉ , cũng của khách hả anh , nhìn mà thấy thèm

----------


## Nam CNC

mập cặp 3 chấu phi 80 TQ bán 800K cũng đẹp lung linh vậy đó. Còn phi 100 chắc 1 chai. Ngoài Tạ uyên bán nhiều.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lão Nam Ròm nói đúng rồi đó em.

Anh hay mua Tùng ngũ kim, giá 950K / quả 80mm

----------


## Nam CNC

sao không qua liên hưng mua anh , hay cẩm ký cũng có em nghĩ rẻ hơn Tùng ngũ kim.

----------


## nhatson

> sao không qua liên hưng mua anh , hay cẩm ký cũng có em nghĩ rẻ hơn Tùng ngũ kim.


làm ăn lớn mà ah, mua mắc về bán lại mắc  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

một chút tiến bộ

----------

hungdn, solero

----------


## nhatson

6 tháng rồi mới sờ vào con này, vẫn.... y như 2 năm trước lúc mới mua về  :Smile:

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

chưa hoàn thiện, nhưng cày bừa bỏ ống gỡ vốn dần là vừa

----------


## nhatson

nay em lại nghịch ngợm tí







be cont...

----------

Ga con, Gamo, solero

----------


## solero

> nay em lại nghịch ngợm tí


Phần còn lại của cái răng này đâu sao cụ không post nốt lên hay là bị hỏng roài ke ke

----------


## nhatson

chưa làm mờ cụ kem, các cụ làm máy gỗ, nếu chừa được 100mm lòi đầu ra đôi khi cũng được việc

----------

solero

----------


## Ga con

Toàn cẩm lai, cụ làm cái quây amply đèn à.

Nhìn con T217 trên mới nhớ con TC225 em tháo rời ra 3 cục, vác về nhà 2 cục rồi, còn 1 cục đế cuối tuần này em mang về luôn. Con này phải làm lại nhiều hơn con của cụ (Spindle phải thay hết 4 bạc đạn, vít me Y bị sét chắc phải thay), được cái hành trình tốt hơn.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hic, lại ko bán nữa, lại ôm về nhà, dự ớn đổi xoành xoạch  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

Không bán nữa ạ.

Con của em đang làm lại đổi thiết kế, thêm nhiều công việc nữa quá nên em vác con TC225 về. Con này hành trình tháo luôn cữ được 500x360 x300 khá vừa yêu cầu.

Có cái nặng quá (tháo hết phần phụ còn khoảng 1.5MT, chia làm 3 cục mỗi cục 400-600kg) may mà đã cho vào nhà hết (nhà em cao hơn đường gần 500mm, phải cho lên xe kích, rồi dùng palang điện kéo mới leo lên dốc nổi).

Giờ cuối tuần chờ cục đế về rồi dựng lại thôi.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hix, hơi rộng phải chỉnh dao lại

----------

Ga con, itanium7000, solero

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ka ka. nhìn cụ làm mọng gỗ em mắc cười quá,

----------


## emptyhb

Quây amply thì em nghĩ không cần chắc quá, mà cần đẹp là chính. Khi ghép mộng như này lộ ra các khớp tiếp giáp nhìn thô. 

Ghép không chỉ cần bảo thợ mộc vát chéo, dán keo + bắn đinh là đẹp.

----------


## nhatson

> ka ka. nhìn cụ làm mọng gỗ em mắc cười quá,


em nghĩ lại rồi, chắc ko gọi mộng vì nó chẳg dính được với nhau,  chỉ là xử lí điểm tiếp nối cho nó dỡ xấu thôi

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy mấy bác làm quây hay vát chéo, ghép bằng thanh giằng + ốc tăng đưa hoặc vít cố định thanh giằng góc luôn.

Hoặc ghép mộng gỗ thường rồi dán veneer gỗ xịn cho đỡ hao  :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Quây amply thì em nghĩ không cần chắc quá, mà cần đẹp là chính. Khi ghép mộng như này lộ ra các khớp tiếp giáp nhìn thô. 
> 
> Ghép không chỉ cần bảo thợ mộc vát chéo, dán keo + bắn đinh là đẹp.


sì gòn kím thợ mộc hơi khó, với lại cái gỗ này của dân buôn gỗ, người ta lại thik cái dì khác với thợ mộc làm

pro hơn thì dúng nghĩa mộng, mất thêm thời gian kiếm mấy con dao phay định hình này

----------


## emptyhb

> sì gòn kím thợ mộc hơi khó, với lại cái gỗ này của dân buôn gỗ, người ta lại thik cái dì khác với thợ mộc làm
> 
> pro hơn thì dúng nghĩa mộng, mất thêm thời gian kiếm mấy con dao phay định hình này


Dao kia là dao cho máy soi gỗ. Bác cứ ra cửa hàng bán dụng cụ cắt gọt đồ gỗ là có.

----------

nhatson

----------


## thucongmynghe79

dao đuôi én bán đầy cả kim biên đó bác, em ko biết lập trình kiểu gì mà cắt được như video, thường mình khai báo dao nó ko có con dao kiểu này nên nó cắt xong rút Z lên toi luôn cái mọng

----------


## nhatson

pan dễ nhất là viết goce thủ công, mất time chút, ko thì tốn chút tiền, có phần mềm cam hỗ trợ xuất gcode để làm mộng

----------


## Gamo

> nay em lại nghịch ngợm tí
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be cont...


Ủa, mà cụ tính làm cái giề mà lại chuyển sang gỗ thía? :x

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà cụ tính làm cái giề mà lại chuyển sang gỗ thía? :x


làm linh tinh kiếm ngân sách dần xây con khác ợ

----------


## nhatson

đã đi được 1/2 con đường



c.viec ngày mai, bo cạnh góc

----------


## linhdt1121

cụ cắt kiểu gì mà e thấy góc trong của nó vẫn vuông góc thế, chả thấy nó bị tròn theo bán kính của dao

----------


## emptyhb

> cụ cắt kiểu gì mà e thấy góc trong của nó vẫn vuông góc thế, chả thấy nó bị tròn theo bán kính của dao


Dùng dao phay hình phay mà bác. Phay thẳng đứng

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Nhat Son dựng đứng phôi lên cắt , bác không để ý lần post trước rồi.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> đã đi được 1/2 con đường
> 
> 
> 
> c.viec ngày mai, bo cạnh góc


em nể cụ Ns rồi nhá, vô mộng thế kia nhìn chuyên nghiệp quá, nhìn là em nghi cụ làm khuông để đúc cát rồi

----------


## nhatson

> em nể cụ Ns rồi nhá, vô mộng thế kia nhìn chuyên nghiệp quá, nhìn là em nghi cụ làm khuông để đúc cát rồi


định quây làm khuôn bánh trung thu ah  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Biết rồi... cha này giấu quá...

----------


## solero

Lại vỏ Tube amplifier roài!

----------


## nhatson

ở sì gòn có chỗ nào bán con dao này ko các cụ ới ời

dao chamfer hợp kim này nữa ợ


thanks các cụ

----------


## saudau

> Lại vỏ Tube amplifier roài!


Mình thấy cách bác nhatson vào mộng như vậy với lại đang tìm 2 con dao chạy cạnh thế kia thì đoan chắc là ko phải tube amply đâu. Cụ ấy đang làm cái đế máy của cụ đó, tạo nét mỹ thuật cho hình ảnh mới của máy cnc. Tuyệt vời thật. Gỗ căm xe dày cở đó vô mộng răng lược nữa đẹp và chắc. Vậy là mấy con cnc đỡ khô khang hơn rồi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Em đoán đế máy chắc ko phải bằng gỗ đâu bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Cái đế ở đây mình nói không phải là trong kết cấu máy, mà là cái đế trang trí thêm bên dưới sau khi cái khung máy hoàn chỉnh (hình như khung máy bác ấy đúc bằng expoxy thì phải). Cái màu expoxy vs gỗ đánh bóng là đẹp tuyệt đó.

----------


## cuong

R bao nhiêu, ra trịnh hòa đức có mà đầy, mũi cham fer thì em hổng biết

----------

nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

> Mình thấy cách bác nhatson vào mộng như vậy với lại đang tìm 2 con dao chạy cạnh thế kia thì đoan chắc là ko phải tube amply đâu. Cụ ấy đang làm cái đế máy của cụ đó, tạo nét mỹ thuật cho hình ảnh mới của máy cnc. Tuyệt vời thật. Gỗ căm xe dày cở đó vô mộng răng lược nữa đẹp và chắc. Vậy là mấy con cnc đỡ khô khang hơn rồi.


em cũng nghĩ như bác này, nghe nói bác này yêu gái đẹp lắm, ...nhầm cí đẹp chứ ạ :Cool:

----------


## saudau

> em cũng nghĩ như bác này, nghe nói bác này yêu gái đẹp lắm, ...nhầm cí đẹp chứ ạ


hihi. Cái gì đẹp em yêu tất a ah. em cũng ở gần bác (ở Long Xuyên) thế nào cũng sắp xếp cong việc ghé thăm bác 1 chuyến.

----------


## solero

> Mình thấy cách bác nhatson vào mộng như vậy với lại đang tìm 2 con dao chạy cạnh thế kia thì đoan chắc là ko phải tube amply đâu. Cụ ấy đang làm cái đế máy của cụ đó, tạo nét mỹ thuật cho hình ảnh mới của máy cnc. Tuyệt vời thật. Gỗ căm xe dày cở đó vô mộng răng lược nữa đẹp và chắc. Vậy là mấy con cnc đỡ khô khang hơn rồi.


Cụ Nhatson chuyên gia công đồ cho mấy lão Audiophiler em biết mà.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, mai mốt xong cục gỗ các cụ sẽ bít ngay mà

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, epoxy....

----------


## duonghoang

> ở sì gòn có chỗ nào bán con dao này ko các cụ ới ời



-- Đặt ngoài bắc thôi cụ ơi  :Smile: )

http://cncbaolong.com/mui-router-arden-02

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

chợ dân sinh bán nhiều lắm à , ra ngoài ấy chi cho cực.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dùng tạm dao có sẵn, lần sau sẽ cố gắng hơn

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, hungdn

----------


## terminaterx300

cần chơi module lạ lạ thì ới mình chỉ thằng nhận làm món này ở dưới Bình Chánh

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Nhatson dùng jointcam à, mặt trước nếu mình dấu được vết ghép thì đẹp hơn. Cho dao ăn bớt để chừa lại lớp bên mặt trước là được, mộng cũng ngắn theo tương ứng ấy.

----------


## zentic

Em thay vay cung Cong phu roi. Co gan Len a neu nhu lam vi nghe thuat

----------


## nhatson

> Nhatson dùng jointcam à, mặt trước nếu mình dấu được vết ghép thì đẹp hơn. Cho dao ăn bớt để chừa lại lớp bên mặt trước là được, mộng cũng ngắn theo tương ứng ấy.


vẽ cad rồi dùng artcam thôi ah
lần sau có làm đổi xì tai xem sao ah

mà ko phải cứ giấu đi mới đẹp đâu ah

http://www.tailmaker.net/box-joints.html

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ che hay không che thì tùy gu à bác.
Em thì em thít nữa kín nữa hở các cụ ạ. Cái gì kín quá nó cũng chẵng hay, hở quá thì tầm thường ạ.

Như cái vụ nữa này nữa kia cụ Nhất Sơn vừa đưa lên thế mà hay.

----------


## anhcos

Cái hình kia nó ẹo qua ẹo lại thế mà đẹp.

----------


## nhatson

chẹp chẹp chẹp, tìm được phần mềm này sóm8 em mua rồi, đở phải đủn máy ra dựng đứng cây gỗ

----------


## anhcos

> 


Theo cụ thì cái phần mộng nổi lên gia công thế nào để có cái thành nó xiên như thế, đặt nghiêng phôi đi chăng?

----------


## cnclaivung

vẽ trong mastercam , xuất dao chạy thôi.. cũng mệt óc quá nhỉ

----------


## CKD

Nó chạy dao cầu 3D đó anh. Bình thường thôi mà.

----------


## cnclaivung

lần sau cụ làm thì hãy mua gỗ bình linh làm phê hơn, cẩm lai hiếm có nhưng ko cứng bằng bình linh

----------


## nhatson

> lần sau cụ làm thì hãy mua gỗ bình linh làm phê hơn, cẩm lai hiếm có nhưng ko cứng bằng bình linh


vật liệu ko trong thẩm quyền chỉ định của em, nó nằm ờ một cấp cao hơn  :Frown:

----------


## cnclaivung

> hihi. Cái gì đẹp em yêu tất a ah. em cũng ở gần bác (ở Long Xuyên) thế nào cũng sắp xếp cong việc ghé thăm bác 1 chuyến.


em biết chính xác bác ở chổ nào luôn ạ, bác mới mua hay làm con máy đỏ chạch đúng ko...vừa qua phà Vàm Cống chút là gặp...hy vọng đúng..kaka

----------


## nhatson

em thì thik loại này hơn, có điều chả biết nó là gỗ gì
mí ông bạn già nhờ em vát tròn cạnh gỗ

----------


## hungdn

> em thì thik loại này hơn, có điều chả biết nó là gỗ gì
> mí ông bạn già nhờ em vát tròn cạnh gỗ


Gỗ sô cô la sữa cụ ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

giống Muồng Đen ...cầm tay chính xác hơn...tựa giống Cẩm nhưng sớ thưa đen sậm....gỗ này lâu dài hay nứt nẽ. nều trong phòng tàm 28độ thì đỡ hơn
chắc phải đua đòi theo cụ lột cái vỏ amlifer ra vứt độ cho nó cái hộp gỗ ngầu ngầu tí :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## saudau

> giống Muồng Đen ...cầm tay chính xác hơn...tựa giống Cẩm nhưng sớ thưa đen sậm....gỗ này lâu dài hay nứt nẽ. nều trong phòng tàm 28độ thì đỡ hơn
> chắc phải đua đòi theo cụ lột cái vỏ amlifer ra vứt độ cho nó cái hộp gỗ ngầu ngầu tí


hehehe. Bác định lột đồ em gì vậy? cho e xem lén với.
@cnclaivung: E ko phải là cái bác có cái máy đỏ chạch mà bác nói đâu (mà cái bác này nhạy thông tin quá nhể, cái máy người ta mới đem về là biết ngay). e mới tập diy cái vụ cnc này thôi, chủ yếu nghiên cứu hỗ trợ việc làm khung tranh của e thôi mà.
Máu của em có màu cái chử ký ấy.

----------


## cnclaivung

dân làm ăn thì mọi thông tin điều phải cập nhật lien tục chứ hĩ....haha, vậy lại nhầm rồi...ok, hom nào qua chợ mỹ phước hú cà ffee nhé
làm khung tranh kiểu phục hưng hay sao mà nghiên cứu cnc vậy cụ,giống cụ Ns này thía

----------


## nhatson

sau 10 ngày oánh lộn, em nó sẵn sàng để lắp part

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hungdn, Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## occutit

> Gỗ sô cô la sữa cụ ơi


Giống Trắc đỏ/đen hơn là Muồng. Muồng sớ nó khác bác ợ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

má ơi, đẹp thôi rồi..híc. hic ..dân ko chuyên gỗ làm gỗ em lạy luôn...

----------


## thuhanoi

Đèn điện tử có giá không vậy mấy bác, thây chỗ đồ cũ cơ man nào là đèn nguyên hộp luôn, nhưng đa số bị dán nhấm

----------


## jimmyli

nếu có mùi thơm nặng nặng tựa tựa gỗ sưa thì là trắc đen đó muồng thúi quét

----------


## mig21

> Đèn điện tử có giá không vậy mấy bác, thây chỗ đồ cũ cơ man nào là đèn nguyên hộp luôn, nhưng đa số bị dán nhấm


chỗ nào vậy cụ Thuhanoi, chỉ e biết với

----------


## cnclaivung

các cụ phán chính xác...trắc đỏ đen. loại này ngon, giá chát lắm. tầm 80 triệu m khối

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Đèn điện tử có giá không vậy mấy bác, thây chỗ đồ cũ cơ man nào là đèn nguyên hộp luôn, nhưng đa số bị dán nhấm


us hoặc eu thì giá trị, mà đồ hiếm thôi
đồ nga thì ko mấy quả có giá cao

w301a westen electric là 1 cái đèn nắn ac <> dc, vì độ hiếm nó có giá cỡ 9t trên ebay
dàn đồ để lên cái chassis này em nghe giang hồ đồn cở 4000 mỹ kim ( giá used )
nó đắt ko hản vì tính năng mà hiếm

----------


## occutit

Cụ mua ở nguồn nào mà 80 triệu 1 khối vậy. Em đang thiếu 1 ít gỗ giống như hình cụ chụp mà ngang khoảng 120mm dài 850mm, dày 0.4mm.

----------


## nhatson

> các cụ phán chính xác...trắc đỏ đen. loại này ngon, giá chát lắm. tầm 80 triệu m khối


tính ra 1 miêng 1m2 dày 10mm cỡ 1t....  nó rẻ hơn nhôm  :Frown:

----------


## occutit

> tính ra 1 miêng 1m2 dày 10mm cỡ 1t....  nó rẻ hơn nhôm


Chỉ sợ là giá nó cao hơn giá cụ Nhất Sơn đang tính thôi :3 Em e là gấp gần chục lần ấy ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Chỉ sợ là giá nó cao hơn giá cụ Nhất Sơn đang tính thôi :3 Em e là gấp gần chục lần ấy ạ.


em cũng nghĩ gỗ phải mác hơn, 1 khối nhôm là 280t roài

----------


## jimmyli

mấy bác cần trắc đỏ hay trắc đen? em kiếm cho  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em lại nghịch nhôm với con dần xây

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, duonghoang, Gamo, hungdn, huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

hiện tại bán qui về ký rồi các cụ ạ, 170k /kg. loại trắc đen, trắc dây, còn trắc thối rẻ hơn tí  :Big Grin:  đắt gấp 2 nhôm

----------

nhatson

----------


## occutit

Trắc đen thì em có nhiều, chỗ em rẻ thối. Trắc đỏ thì hiếm và gần như không có. Trắc dây làm gì có giá 170  :Smile: ) 40k-50k/1kg thôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hungdn

> em lại nghịch nhôm với con dần xây


Cụ chơi PP à? Bóng có núm phải không cụ?

----------


## nhatson

em nghe đồn là pp 813 ợ

----------


## hungdn

> em nghe đồn là pp 813 ợ


Chuẩn bị cho mùa đông tới đây  :Big Grin:  Mà con này chơi tới kV sợ lém :P

----------

nhatson

----------


## audiophilevn

> em lại nghịch nhôm với con dần xây


Bác nhatson cho mình hỏi, chỗ của bác có nhận anode không? mình có cai power DIY cần anode cho đẹp
Nếu bác nhận thì báo giá chi phí giúp mình nhé

----------


## nhatson

TO audiophilevn , anh liên hệ 2 chỗ này xem sao nhé
https://www.facebook.com/pages/C%C3%...91121794297611
http://www.ximabaotram.com/category/xi-ma/xm-anode/

----------

hungdn

----------


## nhatson

http://ximakimloai.com/chi-tiet-san-...-mau-nhom.html
ngày xưa em có làm với chổ này, có nhận làm ít

----------


## nhatson

lại nghịch gỗ típ

----------

hungdn, solero

----------


## audiophilevn

> TO audiophilevn , anh liên hệ 2 chỗ này xem sao nhé
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/C%C3%...91121794297611
> http://www.ximabaotram.com/category/xi-ma/xm-anode/


ok thanks bác, để mình liên hệ thử xem sao, bác DIY ampli đèn theo đơn đặt hàng hay bác cũng chơi Audio vây?

----------


## nhatson

> ok thanks bác, để mình liên hệ thử xem sao, bác DIY ampli đèn theo đơn đặt hàng hay bác cũng chơi Audio vây?


trước kia là chơi diy audio, nhưng khi diy nó kêu rồi gặp nhiều vấn đề khác nên giờ thỉnh thoảng làm vai trò giải quyết vấn đề khung sườn cho các ông bạn diy audio

----------


## nhatson

phiên bản lừa tình

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

máy có chỗ để dựng đứng vật liệu khá được việc ợ

----------


## nhatson

khung gỗ đầu tay đã sẳn sàng hoạt động

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hungdn, jimmyli, Khoa C3

----------


## Ga con

Em hem có chơi đèn nhưng thấy mấy quả Tăng gô với tụ Bờ lách gết là em lên máu rồi, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Em hem có chơi đèn nhưng thấy mấy quả Tăng gô với tụ Bờ lách gết là em lên máu rồi, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


chủ máy chuộng thoai ah, em thì ko thik black gate, có nhiều lựa chọn khác hiệu quả giá cạnh tranh hơn, càng huyền thoại càng dễ hụt hẫng
ở mức cao, x10 tiền đổ vào để hơn được 1% , nhức răng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


đèn làm nghe tốt dễ hơn, làm nghe tốt với bán dẫn em thấy nó mới độc  :Smile: 

thật khó để lấy lại cảm giác được nghe nhạc trong thời kì thiếu thốn cụ ah  :Frown:

----------


## audiophilevn

> chủ máy chuộng thoai ah, em thì ko thik black gate, có nhiều lựa chọn khác hiệu quả giá cạnh tranh hơn, càng huyền thoại càng dễ hụt hẫng
> ở mức cao, x10 tiền đổ vào để hơn được 1% , nhức răng 
> 
> 
> đèn làm nghe tốt dễ hơn, làm nghe tốt với bán dẫn em thấy nó mới độc 
> 
> *thật khó để lấy lại cảm giác được nghe nhạc trong thời kì thiếu thốn cụ ah*


Đúng vậy cụ ah, bây h tiếp cận được với những bộ giàn tính bàng cả gia tài nhưng để lấy được cảm xúc như thưở thiếu thốn là điều không thể

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng vậy cụ ah, bây h tiếp cận được với những bộ giàn tính bàng cả gia tài nhưng để lấy được cảm xúc như thưở thiếu thốn là điều không thể


cũng có thể do gu thay đổi trước thấy nhạc nhẽo là xúc động đậy, giờ thì dễ xúc dog với đồ nghề và dụng cụ cơ khí điện tử hơn  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi mấy ông cứ thích đeo bám , có hỏi cái ông nào chưa thấy giàn nhạc mà khen nhạc hay chưa , bây giờ ganh đua thấy cái giàn rồi mới nói nhạc hay , còn em thì cái xe kẹo kéo chạy ngang chơi cái bài em thích thì cũng phê rụng rún luôn rồi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> ôi mấy ông cứ thích đeo bám , có hỏi cái ông nào chưa thấy giàn nhạc mà khen nhạc hay chưa , bây giờ ganh đua thấy cái giàn rồi mới nói nhạc hay , còn em thì cái xe kẹo kéo chạy ngang chơi cái bài em thích thì cũng phê rụng rún luôn rồi.


giàn xịn nó giống thú chơi hơn là nghe ah, giống như cụ thấp xì pin xịn ấy, giá cụ chịu được cụ ko dùng cụ có xúc động đậy ko  :Smile: , nếu dkien tài chính cho phép cụ sẽ làm gì

----------


## Nam CNC

có lý , như vậy là chơi âm thanh chứ chưa chắc là nghe nhạc.... còn tui còn dư mấy em ATC nè , mà có gặp nữa chắc cũng bụp tiếp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> có lý , như vậy là chơi âm thanh chứ chưa chắc là nghe nhạc.... còn tui còn dư mấy em ATC nè , mà có gặp nữa chắc cũng bụp tiếp.


có nhiều bộ > 100k US để cho hợp với cái nhà 6,7 con số 0 , thường thì chủ nhân bận rộn ko có tâm trạng và thời gian nghe
kệ audio hay xì pin cũng còn lành mạnh chán, tiền nó phải xoay chuyển kte mới phát triển  :Smile: 
còn dư mà ko thấy dọn ko show hàng ta ơi , chắc phải đêm hôm mò sang nhà năn nỉ ỉ ôi đây  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con colombo mới về chung với chú Nam mập chứ đâu, chứ mấy em mini kia để dành cho công việc điêu khắc . 


Sẽ siêng đi bãi công nghiệp hơn là bãi Q8 , chắc sẽ lòi ra mấy em ATC built-in 15krpm. Sẽ hú chú trước cho nó hợp với dự án dần xây

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nay vào chợ dân sinh đã kiếm được mấy con dao chạy gỗ

350k cho bộ 12 dao màu đỏ


30k con dao chamfer, chưa kiếm được dao chamfer hợp kim , dùng tạm con này chamfer nhôm , ổn hơn là con dao chamfer thép gió china, cụ nào biết chỗ bán dao chamfer hợp kim bảo em với ah


50k con dao bo góc cán 1/4 , góc bo 3/4

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, duonghoang, hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

thê thảm dữ vậy , cầm cán dao 6mm hợp kim qua lấy máy mà mài , tui chỉ cho mài bảo đảm ngon dữ dằn luôn đó.

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mai em vác mơ´ cán dao hợp kim qua học nghêˋ mài dao mơ´i dc. Có khi dc thêm cái ngón nghêˋmài dao dạo hehe

----------


## duonghoang

> nay vào chợ dân sinh đã kiếm được mấy con dao chạy gỗ
> 
> 350k cho bộ 12 dao màu đỏ


--- Cụ có nhớ tiệm ko chỉ em với, chắc phải kiếm 1 bộ quá  :Smile: .

----------


## huanpt

> khung gỗ đầu tay đã sẳn sàng hoạt động


Lão đi thi Sumo hử?

----------


## nhatson

cái này tiền khếch đại thui mờ cụ
em chẳng thi sumo bao giờ nhưng sumo nào thường cũng có part của em tham gia ợ

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cụ có nhớ tiệm ko chỉ em với, chắc phải kiếm 1 bộ quá .


vào trong lồng chợ, nó nằm giữa chợ thôi ah

----------


## Nam CNC

ghé anh , anh chỉ chổ mua rẻ hơn cha Nhat Son luôn , cũng tại chợ Dân SInh thôi HOHOHOHO.

----------

CNC24H.COM, duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

lại dần xây với những chiếc ampli

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Khoa C3

----------


## anhcos

Chamfer dùng dao gì vậy Nhatson, mình đi tìm nhưng toàn thấy loại 60 độ thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

hắn mua con dao gỗ V bit 90 độ thôi mà anh, con đó khá ok , nhưng nó không có lưỡi cắt góc dương , chỉ là lưỡi cắt góc âm nên máy phải cứng spindle phải khỏe nó mới đều và bóng đẹp được

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

vẫn dần xây với những chiếc ampli

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, mig21, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

[QUOTE=nhatson;14041]stepper motor size 28 trục rống, cốt 8mm , đuôi có M5


Đang có dự án với mấy em này, Nhatson chỉ giúp chỗ mua với

----------


## nhatson

em mua từ taobao thôi ah

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuấn

> khung gỗ đầu tay đã sẳn sàng hoạt động


Cái này có phải là đồ Hi end gì đó không bác ? em nghe mấy ông anh bảo nó đắt kinh khủng mà chưa nhìn thấy bao giờ

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này có phải là đồ Hi end gì đó không bác ? em nghe mấy ông anh bảo nó đắt kinh khủng mà chưa nhìn thấy bao giờ


chưa end đâu ah. cái này để nghe nhạc tình cảm, nó rất chi là tình cảm

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

ko kiếm được bộ linear stage em dành phải DIY, lại dần xây típ hix hix

----------


## nhatson

mỗi ngày có chút tiến triển

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha , đèo bồng spindle mới và phải làm máy mới  hehehehe. Tui cũng đang suy nghĩ cái máy mới cho em nó đây.

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

Cho mình hỏi OPT bác mua hay tự quấn ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi OPT bác mua hay tự quấn ạ.


OPT thì tuỳ cái, có cái là đồ hãng, có cái là diy với fe m6 , coban hay amophuse

----------


## audiophilevn

> mỗi ngày có chút tiến triển


Nhôm 7075 bác mua bao nhiêu/kg? hôm rồi ra tạ uyên hỏi báo tới 200k/kg

----------


## nhatson

> Nhôm 7075 bác mua bao nhiêu/kg? hôm rồi ra tạ uyên hỏi báo tới 200k/kg


bác có giá rồi đấy ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi OPT bác mua hay tự quấn ạ.


wan điểm cá nhân, opt diy chủ động hơn> layout ưa nhìn hơn, đồ hãng ko chủ động được, khi layout nhìn rối mắt lắm ah
sau nhiều năm chinh chiến, cái DIYER nước nhà rất tiến bộ trong kỹ thuật quấn, nguồn fe used M6 cũng nhiều để có thể thoải mái trải ngiệm

một mẫu với opt diy

----------


## nhatson

nay gắn được cặp rail

----------

solero

----------


## katerman

em cũng sưu tầm fe M6 đủ quấn 3 cặp OPT, quấn thử cho bóng EL 84 SE mà cả tuần chưa cục nào nên gác lại đó, bác có làm máy quấn cho em ké phần điều khiển với nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Quên mất, tự nhiên chỉ tuyệt chiêu cho hắn... nên hắn đã dựng được!

Giá mà đừng chỉ, xin đểu miếng 7075 này về làm trục Z thì hay hơn!

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tuyệt chiêu gì thế đại ca? Có chỉ cho em hơm?

----------


## linhdt1121

nhôm dầy 30mm hả cụ, ko cần phay phẳng vị trí bắt ray luôn ợ!

----------


## nhatson

> Tuyệt chiêu gì thế đại ca? Có chỉ cho em hơm?


Mr gấu làm lỗ ốc bắt ray 20mm là M6, định cầu cứu cụ vinamit tiện đầu ốc M6, nhưng cụ ấy truyền tuyệt chiêu mua ốc m6 201... thả lọt vào ốc bắt ray xiết luôn

----------


## nhatson

> nhôm dầy 30mm hả cụ, ko cần phay phẳng vị trí bắt ray luôn ợ!


25mm thôi ahm em chưa check, nếu ko phẳng thì cầu cứu, để máy phay quét nhẹ phát

----------


## Luyến

> 25mm thôi ahm em chưa check, nếu ko phẳng thì cầu cứu, để máy phay quét nhẹ phát


cứ vác đi phay nhẹ lại phát cho chắc cụ ạ. lắp hết ốc vào rồi mới nhớ ra chưa phay ngại lắm ạ

----------


## nhatson

> cứ vác đi phay nhẹ lại phát cho chắc cụ ạ. lắp hết ốc vào rồi mới nhớ ra chưa phay ngại lắm ạ


dần xây mà, chắc năm sau mới xong , có nhiều time , cùng lắm ngày tháo vài con ốc
thật ra tháo ốc ko ngại, NGẠI MỖI MÀN NHỜ THÔI Ợ

việc nữa là còn mấy đường gân đàng sau, phải lắp xong hết rối mới để nguyên cụm quét, chứ tấm mà quét rồi lắp gân nó lại méo thì công cốc

----------


## CKD

> Mr gấu làm lỗ ốc bắt ray 20mm là M6, định cầu cứu cụ vinamit tiện đầu ốc M6, nhưng cụ ấy truyền tuyệt chiêu mua ốc m6 201... thả lọt vào ốc bắt ray xiết luôn


Ốc 201 bị non, cái đầu thì bé xíu, mỏng tăng.
Đang dính mấy cây 20 mà M6 kiểu này nè... chuyển thể, quất m5 luôn.

----------


## GORLAK

> nay gắn được cặp rail


Con vitme giống của e thế bác, e đang xài của THK 14b4 tổng dài 650mm hành trình 600 cho cái router

----------


## nhatson

phích cắm dùng >1000w hay chảy quá, dành DIY đỡ 1 cái ko biết trụ được mấy ngày

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu tiên 2 cái chấu chắc chắn đồng đỏ hay thau xin đi , nó sẽ toả nhiệt ít hơn, 1000W đâu có gì là lớn. còn cái ổ cắm cũng xịn đi thì 2000W cũng chẳng sao.

----------


## CKD

1000w có 5-6A chứ nhiêu mà to nhỉ?
Cụ chủ dùng đồ dỏm nên nó mới chảy. Không chừng cái ổ còn dỏm hơn.

----------


## nhatson

> 1000w có 5-6A chứ nhiêu mà to nhỉ?
> Cụ chủ dùng đồ dỏm nên nó mới chảy. Không chừng cái ổ còn dỏm hơn.


ổ thì national xịn cụ ah, chỉ chảy phich thôi, dienquang dạo này  bị nhái hoặc mắc ko ai mua nên ko thấy bán, mua cái lởm thì xài được mấy hôm nên DIY phích xài đỡ

----------


## Ga con

Theo kinh nghiệm của em, dùng phích dẹt tiếp xúc tốt hơn phích tròn. Thậm chí phích dẹt có thể cho lên đến 20A vẫn OK.

Bác NS làm audio toàn dùng phích 3 chân dẹt mà còn diy cái phích chân tròn làm gì.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Theo kinh nghiệm của em, dùng phích dẹt tiếp xúc tốt hơn phích tròn. Thậm chí phích dẹt có thể cho lên đến 20A vẫn OK.
> 
> Bác NS làm audio toàn dùng phích 3 chân dẹt mà còn diy cái phích chân tròn làm gì.
> 
> Thanks.


tỉa nhà có sẵn từ cái bị chảy í mà

----------


## thuhanoi

Phích nó chảy bắt nguồn từ cái lỗ ấy, nguyên bản cái ổ cắm phảilàm bằng vật liệu dẫn điện tốt, điện trở tiếp xúc nhỏ, lỗ phải tương hợp vừa khít ôm chặt với cái phích. Các ks chế tạo cái ổ lượt bớt để làm đề tài sáng kiến nên dùng vật liệu kém, bỏ cái nhíp (hoặc lò xo) trợ lực cho cái lỗ có tính đàn hồi nên xài ít lần nó rộng hoạch gây tỏa nhiệt lớn làm chảy cái phích. Bác thay cái ổ xịn đi là ngon chòe liền. Nên khó tính với việc chọn cái ổ điện này. Hihi VN chế hoài mà cái này chẳng làm ra hồn buồn thiệt. :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Phích nó chảy bắt nguồn từ cái lỗ ấy, nguyên bản cái ổ cắm phảilàm bằng vật liệu dẫn điện tốt, điện trở tiếp xúc nhỏ, lỗ phải tương hợp vừa khít ôm chặt với cái phích. Các ks chế tạo cái ổ lượt bớt để làm đề tài sáng kiến nên dùng vật liệu kém, bỏ cái nhíp (hoặc lò xo) trợ lực cho cái lỗ có tính đàn hồi nên xài ít lần nó rộng hoạch gây tỏa nhiệt lớn làm chảy cái phích. Bác thay cái ổ xịn đi là ngon chòe liền. Nên khó tính với việc chọn cái ổ điện này. Hihi VN chế hoài mà cái này chẳng làm ra hồn buồn thiệt.


ổ panasonic , em nghĩ nó ko tệ, vấn đề ở cái phích, tiêu chuẩn dau tien em nghĩ là có nóng cũng  ko được chảy, giống như ổ cắm panasonic, đem đốt chỉ weo ko bắt lửa ko chảy ra

----------


## nhatson

topic chìm quá, kéo lên phát

----------


## Gamo

Lúc nào rảnh ông trùm làm review các loại step driver đi?

----------


## nhatson

> Lúc nào rảnh ông trùm làm review các loại step driver đi?


chà, rảnh ah, vụ này căng ah nha

----------


## mocmien

Cũng chờ review các loại step driver của ông trùm :P

----------


## nhatson

sản phẩm từ dần xây,lôi topic lên chạy topic với NAMCNC

----------

CKD, duonghoang, GORLAK, h-d, thuhanoi

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> sản phẩm từ dần xây,lôi topic lên chạy topic với NAMCNC


Anh ơi, cái mặt nhôm dùng chiêu gì mà xước đẹp thế ợ ?!  :Smile:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Anh ơi, cái mặt nhôm dùng chiêu gì mà xước đẹp thế ợ ?!


hình như đâu có gia công mặt ngang đâu.chắc bác ấy dùng nhôm hàn ko tháo lớp nilong phủ nên gá kẹp ko Xước thôi .ko biết em nói vậy đúng ko bác @nhatson  :Big Grin:

----------


## kekea

> Anh ơi, cái mặt nhôm dùng chiêu gì mà xước đẹp thế ợ ?!


cũng đang quan tâm. có cái đít con vợ xài hao quá bị trầy hết đang tính làm mới lại  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

muốn tạo sọc phải có tbi như thế này






pp dễ hơn, nếu ở sài gòn có thể mua được nhôm 6061 đánh xước sẵn

----------


## huuminhsh

> Trôi nhanh quá, em phải xuống chụp ngay cái hình cho nó đúng và hợp với bác Nhatson (nói có sách, mách có chứng)
> 
> Đính kèm 3718
> 
> Đính kèm 3719
> 
> Đính kèm 3720
> 
> Đính kèm 3721
> ...


bác ơi cho em hỏi gá như hình 6 thì làm sao lấy tọa độ phôi được ạ .thanks

----------


## nhatson

dự án làm khuôn đúc nhôm nâng cấp trục X và âm mưu làm nguyên con H frame bằng nhôm đúc

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

mạn phép hỏi bác 1 câu, những sản phẩm bác làm trên kia để thương mại hay sử dụng cá nhân, cái chất của nó khiến em tê quá, em cũn đang dần dần lột xác để đú Tư bản siêu thực nên hỏi ạ

----------


## nhatson

> mạn phép hỏi bác 1 câu, những sản phẩm bác làm trên kia để thương mại hay sử dụng cá nhân, cái chất của nó khiến em tê quá, em cũn đang dần dần lột xác để đú Tư bản siêu thực nên hỏi ạ


máy đề dùng, sp thì làm cho mấy anh bạn thaoi ah

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh nhatson thì để sử dụng thôi ah, ảnh thương mại mấy cái bé bé nhiều tiền thôi ah.

----------


## nhatson

thay đổi chút cho phù hợp chỉ đạo nghệ thụt CKD

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Lamnguyen230890, mpvmanh, solero, stream

----------


## nhatson

http://shop.cap-us.com/imes-450i-6mm-collet/



@Namcnc ,vẫn đề giá bthuong nhé, máu thì mua rồi ship về luôn, giống này ko sợ mất

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

em vẫn ktri với các dự án dần xây ợ
nay làm khuôn dúc nhôm trục X

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

CONT

----------


## Nam CNC

nhớ tính toán lổ , bậc , chổ gá dây , nói chung tài liệu ông nắm cả đống , làm 1 lần cho nó xong chứ không thôi sau này phải đưa cho đồng chí mít làm nhiều công đoạn lắm à.

làm ngon ngon nha , mai mốt lên đời đi đúc gang luôn cho chảnh , lúc đó em ké 1 bộ , nhớ tính tiền bản quyền nơi nới nhá.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> nhớ tính toán lổ , bậc , chổ gá dây , nói chung tài liệu ông nắm cả đống , làm 1 lần cho nó xong chứ không thôi sau này phải đưa cho đồng chí mít làm nhiều công đoạn lắm à.
> 
> làm ngon ngon nha , mai mốt lên đời đi đúc gang luôn cho chảnh , lúc đó em ké 1 bộ , nhớ tính tiền bản quyền nơi nới nhá.


bít em đi nhờ ông mít luôn, ge thặc, đi dép bitis trong bụng em roài keke

----------


## nhatson

> nhớ tính toán lổ , bậc , chổ gá dây , nói chung tài liệu ông nắm cả đống , làm 1 lần cho nó xong chứ không thôi sau này phải đưa cho đồng chí mít làm nhiều công đoạn lắm à.
> 
> làm ngon ngon nha , mai mốt lên đời đi đúc gang luôn cho chảnh , lúc đó em ké 1 bộ , nhớ tính tiền bản quyền nơi nới nhá.


em làm H, anh thik C mà, cơ mà C anh cần htrinh bi nhiêu?

----------


## Nam CNC

C tự xử được , ham hố con H cho cái hành trình to to , chung với con của em là ok.

----------


## nhatson

> C tự xử được , ham hố con H cho cái hành trình to to , chung với con của em là ok.


h 420x420x160 đủ ko sư huynh

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## huuminhsh

lót dép hóng thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> cho em hỏi ngu cái .đáng lý mấy cái gân X chính giữa phải to dày hơn mấy cái gân ở ngoài để hạn chế chuyển vị chứ bác ?


em làm đủ kiều, tình hình là ko cải thiện nhiều nên cuồi cùng em bỏ gân roài ợ


giờ thành thế này ợ


em dùng dao ball 10mm để khỏi phải trét matic

----------

huuminhsh, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

cviec chiều nay


màn mông má là đuối nhất

----------

solero

----------


## anhcos

Khuôn đúc khủng thế, xong thì mang đến chỗ xưởng đúc à Linh.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Thấy ý tưởng của cụ em đang nghĩ có nên làm 1 con bằng bê tông ko nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> Khuôn đúc khủng thế, xong thì mang đến chỗ xưởng đúc à Linh.


nhôm kiến trung có nhận đúc đó ah

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

> --- Thấy ý tưởng của cụ em đang nghĩ có nên làm 1 con bằng bê tông ko nhỉ


em tiêu chí là phải khuân lên 2 tầng được ợ

----------


## nhatson

mua hộ ess
xem ra cao thủ bắt đầu rời bỏ mach3

----------

CKD

----------


## GORLAK

PLANET luôn, hehehe

----------


## nhatson

> PLANET luôn, hehehe


ethernet smoothstep dê chạy với mach4, em mua hộ thôi, của cao thủ nào thì vào nhận keke

----------

GORLAK

----------


## solero

Hình như là Mach 4 thì phải.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

lỡ chuyến tàu rồi nên chơi máy bay luôn...........


Em mua đó.

----------


## Gamo

Biết xài hem đóa?

----------


## nhatson

> Biết xài hem đóa?


hàng us, gì chứ user manual tận răng

----------


## Nam CNC

Mày sốc tao quá Gà mờ , tao chưa biết xài thì cũng có anh em chỉ dẫn à ....mà hình như tao là thằng đầu tiên hả gamo !!! hoho năn nỉ mai mốt tao chỉ cho mà xài.

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... đúng chuẩn luôn... mày mà chạy ngon thì tau sẽ bắt chước  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Hohoho... đúng chuẩn luôn... mày mà chạy ngon thì tau sẽ bắt chước


đưa 8t dây, roài bắt chước dì bắt trước

----------


## nhatson

máy chưa đâu vào đâu giò đầu tư vào phần điện cái đã

card mesa, chạy với linuxcnc
cái này chạy qua cổng ethernet


cái này thì giao tiếp vs linuxcnc qua cổng lpt hoặc spi ( dùng cho linux nhúng arm xx)


món này ko phải của em nhưng ần chắc mượn được, giao tiếp vs linuxcnc qua cổng PCI, tormach pathpilot dùng card này

----------


## Nam CNC

anh em chuẩn bị chạy đua cấp độ mới cho sự nghiệp DIY

----------


## nhatson

> anh em chuẩn bị chạy đua cấp độ mới cho sự nghiệp DIY


dí cụ Hiệp keys mach4 đi anh  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

em théc méc là motor step dùng cluopling lá thép có ngon hơn dùng clouling lõi PU ko?
thanks các cụ

----------


## CKD

Theo tớ thì thích chơi loại PU vì có mấy lý do:
- Cho dung sai lắp ghép lớn hơn, đơn giản là quất máy gỗ nên dung sai chế tạo cũng hạn chế, chơi cái này nó sẽ ổn hơn.
- Bản thân nhân PU nó đàn hồi, chơi với step sẽ êm hơn, hạn chế tiếng gừ gừ khi chạy chậm. Xem như có damping.
- Giá thành cũng hạ, mua mới vô tư.

Nhược là có tuổi nên định kỳ vài năm là nó tèo.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Theo tớ thì thích chơi loại PU vì có mấy lý do:
> - Cho dung sai lắp ghép lớn hơn, đơn giản là quất máy gỗ nên dung sai chế tạo cũng hạn chế, chơi cái này nó sẽ ổn hơn.
> - Bản thân nhân PU nó đàn hồi, chơi với step sẽ êm hơn, hạn chế tiếng gừ gừ khi chạy chậm. Xem như có damping.
> - Giá thành cũng hạ, mua mới vô tư.
> 
> Nhược là có tuổi nên định kỳ vài năm là nó tèo.


em mua cả 2 loại, thử với cái H frame 30x40 coi khác nhau ko

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là có vài biến động, dự án dúc nhơm tạm hoãn, thay bàng dự án h frame rap lego

----------

Bongmayquathem, Nam CNC, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## huuminhsh

> tình hình là có vài biến động, dự án dúc nhơm tạm hoãn, thay bàng dự án h frame rap lego


cái khung này gia công chính xác ko bác ?giá cả như thế nào ạ ?

----------


## solero

Con step dài ngoằng này size 60 ah cụ? Lực sao giá sao vậy ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Con step dài ngoằng này size 60 ah cụ? Lực sao giá sao vậy ạ?


57bygh250C 2.8Nm 3A 
em hơi bực vì mua vội ko chờ được nên cốt 6.35mm , e là với 2.8Nm dễ gãy cốt

----------


## nhatson

> cái khung này gia công chính xác ko bác ?giá cả như thế nào ạ ?


em chưa ráp tổng thể nên chưa kểm tra được



khung ko bao gồm vit me và ray là 21t giá tại sì gòn ợ

thanks ah

----------

CKD, huuminhsh

----------


## nhatson

sau vài tháng nâng cấp được cái cover

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

pán của em khi phải khuân chân máy lên lầu, bán rive để dễ dàng tháo lắp khi cần di chuyển

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Món gì thế lày?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> Món gì thế lày?


chân của con H đó mờ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

Đang chuẩn bị một em H cạnh tranh với ông NS nè  :Smile: 







Tks

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con ở nhà ông ngon hơn mà? con này xấu hoắc  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Mấy con ở nhà ông ngon hơn mà? con này xấu hoắc


Con này tui mới ngâm cứu đó ông, còn nóng hổi luôn, tui tẩm bổ cho nó toàn ray chịu lực có cánh  :Smile: , tương lai em nó sẽ dùng ATC BT30, thấy gọn gàng vậy chứ nặng lắm, bàn nó dày tới 35mm lận, mới nhiêu đó không mà hết 600kg rồi, kinh, tks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái bàn dày thật, mà sao cặp vai thấy hơi mỏng anh đi zô đi ra. Hay anh có phương án gia cố gì thêm ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái bàn dày thật, mà sao cặp vai thấy hơi mỏng anh đi zô đi ra. Hay anh có phương án gia cố gì thêm ạ.


Mới nhìn mình cũng thấy vậy nhưng vai nó tương đối dày và cứng lắm, Nhật chắc nó cũng tính rồi, nó có gân 2 bên so le nhau, nhìn thẩm mỹ và tận dụng tối đa không gian.
Tks

----------


## nhatson

lưu lại nhở có lúc cần

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo là các dự án dần xây vẫn đang xây dần dần

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, thế mà lão Tuấn hói cứ sỉ vả tau là con rùa  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

> Chùi, thế mà lão Tuấn hói cứ sỉ vả tau là con rùa


Kakaka, lão Gà thâm thúy

----------


## nhatson

> Chùi, thế mà lão Tuấn hói cứ sỉ vả tau là con rùa

----------

Gamo, saudau

----------


## nhatson



----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

em bị bệnh hơi màu mè tí

----------

Bongmayquathem, Nam CNC

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái này bác định cho bơm tay hay bơm tự động vậy ạ ?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này bác định cho bơm tay hay bơm tự động vậy ạ ?


tính sau ợ, em mua nhầm cái bơm tay nhưng lại là bơm mỡ rồi, lần sau oder tính ợ

----------


## nhatson

bơm nhớt z

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

bơm dầu trong quận 8 đầy nhóc , vào đó hốt 1 phát đi , vài xị thôi.....


công nhận dự án gì mà lâu bà cố luôn , tui làm xong 3 máy mà ông chả xong cái nào.

----------


## nhatson

nhân vật phụ mà, xuất hiện chớp nhoáng thoài, nhân vật chính chưa ra nữa mà sao nhân vật phụ ra được hehe

ethernet


pci với chíp bga


thử nghiệm với pcie to pci onboard

----------

CKD, hung1706

----------


## nhatson

vì sự nghiệp dần xây, để giải thik sự chậm trể em vác em này về vs lí do máy xhưa xong là chờ mua thước  để so

300x400 , sai số phần ngàn

----------


## Nam CNC

sai số phần ngàn ??? nói được là làm được à nghen , làm xong tui lên test hen.

----------


## nhatson

> sai số phần ngàn ??? nói được là làm được à nghen , làm xong tui lên test hen.


cục đá thoai haha

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác Nhatson có bơm dầu chưa, nếu con này dùng được em tài trợ để thúc tiến độ  :Big Grin: . Hơi xấu nhưng chạy ngon à

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson có bơm dầu chưa, nếu con này dùng được em tài trợ để thúc tiến độ . Hơi xấu nhưng chạy ngon à


hix, cảm động quá, cụ có thể bán giá tượng trưng hok chứ nhận hok em ngại lém
ko thì anh có cần stepper motor drive ko? 4A 50V

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> hix, cảm động quá, cụ có thể bán giá tượng trưng hok chứ nhận hok em ngại lém
> ko thì anh có cần stepper motor drive ko? 4A 50V


Để khi nào bác hoàn thành con máy rồi hãy tính vậy. Để chiều, tranh thủ Ship cho bác luôn.
Thanks,

----------


## nhatson

cảm ơn anh MINH PHI NGUYEN thật to ah

----------

khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Nhatson có bơm dầu chưa, nếu con này dùng được em tài trợ để thúc tiến độ . Hơi xấu nhưng chạy ngon à



dần xây mà chơi vầy thì ép người quá đáng nha  :Smile: 

tks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## nhatson

đúng nghĩa dần xây, chưa xây xong thì tbị tới lúc phải bảo trì thay thế


thanks anh di do di ra, mà cái combo này vít me 6mm em phải chỉnh step sao cho chẵn đây taaaaaaa

----------


## CKD

> đúng nghĩa dần xây, chưa xây xong thì tbị tới lúc phải bảo trì thay thế


Do xây nhà lầu nên gặp cát đá nó hao mòn thế đấy.
Thay 2 cây nào vào chắc xây thêm được cái nhà nữa quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

tình hình có chút thay dổi, em phải thay đổi từ bôi trơn bằng oil tập trung sang bôi bằng mỡ phân tán
cụ Minh Phi Nguyen có cần trạm bơm em gởi lại nhé, thank cụ thật nhiều

----------


## nhatson

tết đến roài, gắn jager spindle lên cho sang máy
thanks mr namcnc

----------


## vncncdiy

> đúng nghĩa dần xây, chưa xây xong thì tbị tới lúc phải bảo trì thay thế
> 
> thanks anh di do di ra, mà cái combo này vít me 6mm em phải chỉnh step sao cho chẵn đây taaaaaaa


Bước 6mm? Ko qua buly thì chắc phải tìm driver có vi bước chia hết cho 6 rồi anh. Mấy loại đó đồ cũ thấy "tung của" nhưng 2 phase ko ah.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, lão nhatson sản xuất driver mà bác... bác google driver BeDrive á

Cơ mà lão ấy chảnh lắm lắm, vi bước qua driver lão ko chịu đâu

----------

saudau, vncncdiy

----------


## saudau

Cụ Nhatson chi xin tấm hình cái bàn có máng hứng mình học lóm xíu đi.

----------


## nhatson

> Bước 6mm? Ko qua buly thì chắc phải tìm driver có vi bước chia hết cho 6 rồi anh. Mấy loại đó đồ cũ thấy "tung của" nhưng 2 phase ko ah.


vít me 6mm, nếu em chọn 1 bước 0.0025mm ~ 2400 bước 1 vòng > em làm vi bước 12, 12x200 = 2400  em đã xữ lí xong
thanks cụ vì câu hỏi

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Nhatson chi xin tấm hình cái bàn có máng hứng mình học lóm xíu đi.


xong em post tổng thể, em nghỉ em làm theo pán 
1 nhìn tạm ổn
2 dủng ổn
3. di chuyển được ( em phải vác lên cao)

----------


## nhatson

nhờ sự trợ giúp của vinamit cnc, việc sửa chữa máy của em có chút tiến bộ

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

29tet 2018, em vẫn tích cực chạy đua

----------


## Gamo

siêng quá... cụ Linh đẹp giai chấn tôn ở đâu rứa?

----------


## nhatson

> siêng quá... cụ Linh đẹp giai chấn tôn ở đâu rứa?


vinamitcnc phụ trách chương trình này

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

nay kiểm ke phát hiện ra, trục x nhôm đúc dự dịnh vào những ngày cận tết năm ngoái đến nay vẫn năm yên 1 chỗ

----------


## Gamo

Quá phí... gỗ gì rứa cụ Linh đẹp giai?

----------


## nhatson

> Quá phí... gỗ gì rứa cụ Linh đẹp giai?


hình như là từ ván gỗ cao su ghép

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cái gỗ ghép này làm loa ổn ko cụ?

----------


## saudau

> Mấy cái gỗ ghép này làm loa ổn ko cụ?


Không ổn nhe cụ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## occutit

Loa chỉ chơi MDF nhé cụ. Hoặc HDF.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mấy cái gỗ ghép này làm loa ổn ko cụ?


Làm Loa thì chỉ dùng ván ép , quan trọng phần bông rốc wull lót ở trong nếu không có bông lót là ván gì củng dở ẹt .

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái gỗ ghép này làm loa ổn ko cụ?


kiểu dì cũng kêu, yên tâm

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

29tet2018 , sơn xong 2 miếng cover hframe china

----------


## nhatson

29tet2018
xog việc gia công z nhôm đúc

----------


## saudau

> kiểu dì cũng kêu, yên tâm


Họa mi cũng kêu, mà con vịt nó cũng kêu. Kakaka

----------


## nhatson

> Họa mi cũng kêu, mà con vịt nó cũng kêu. Kakaka


thì nhạc cụ nó cũg có cai reo rắt như hoạ mi, có cái tồ tồ như vịt mờ cụ

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thế có cụ nào đã làm bằng gỗ ghép thử chưa ợ?

Em làm vài cái loa bằng MDF rồi, chất liệu kinh điển... giờ đang muốn thí nghiệm với các chất liệu khác giải trí cho vui ạ...

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Con spindle nhìn ngon quá a. Thông số thế nào ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Con spindle nhìn ngon quá a. Thông số thế nào ạ


2k2 4bi, hàng tốt for woodworking, liều đem ủi đá granite cũg ok

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, thế có cụ nào đã làm bằng gỗ ghép thử chưa ợ?
> 
> Em làm vài cái loa bằng MDF rồi, chất liệu kinh điển... giờ đang muốn thí nghiệm với các chất liệu khác giải trí cho vui ạ...


loa hãng, mdf cũng là hãng RD thành phần, hãng ko ra chợ mua đại mdf về làm đâu 

còn đây b and w , vs gỗ tự nhiên

----------


## Nam CNC

đầu kẹp thủy lực về chưa ? 30 tết rồi

----------


## nhatson

> đầu kẹp thủy lực về chưa ? 30 tết rồi


wa tết mới có người cầm về mờ Nam ca

----------


## nhatson

quyết tâm nhuk nhik con Hframe vs linuxcnc trước rằm tháng giêng

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Gamo

Thui, làm tiếp PnP đi

----------


## nhatson

nhuk nhik

----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## biết tuốt

còn thíu cái che bụi nữa là ngon ,bác định ship tàu hay gấp inoc cho đẹp?

----------


## nhatson

> còn thíu cái che bụi nữa là ngon ,bác định ship tàu hay gấp inoc cho đẹp?


em làm cover gấp bằng vài roài, oder lâu roài ợ

----------


## nhatson

mọi thứ vẩn dần tiến

----------

h-d, khoa.address

----------


## thuantvc

> mọi thứ vẩn dần tiến


Nhìn phê như con tê tê

----------


## nhatson

1 chút thay đổi vs con H frame dần xây
kẹp dao thủy lực cho spindle có đầu kẹp dao ER20

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## anhcos

Cái đầu này chỉnh được run-out luôn, nhưng cơ chế kẹp chặt vẫn chưa hiểu lắm nhatson.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đầu này chỉnh được run-out luôn, nhưng cơ chế kẹp chặt vẫn chưa hiểu lắm nhatson.


có cái vòng ring, vặn lên ren của spindle, cái kẹp có côn của er, nhét vô spindle
ring và đầu có 3 con ốc, xiết dầu vào ring nó sẽ ép cái đầu vào côn ER thôi ah

----------


## nhatson

tìm mãi mới có 1 con dao 12mm

----------

QuyND

----------


## nhatson

sau 1 năm vật vã em nó gần hoạt động được roài ah

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, QuyND

----------


## nhatson

lâu lâu có chút tiến bộ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Fusionvie, huynhbacan, khoa.address, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Fusionvie

> sau 1 năm vật vã em nó gần hoạt động được roài ah


Kết cái computer desk của bác quá :d

----------


## nhatson

> Kết cái computer desk của bác quá :d


ra hàng cắt gỗ vè bắn ốc, tầm 45phút là xong, bên dưới nhét tủ điện

----------


## nhatson

còn thiếu thùng coolant + limit switch

----------

khoa.address, QuyND

----------


## nhatson

sau 8 năm phục vụ,  2 3 lần thay bi , em quyét định thay trục xz em huyền thoại nhà em



kèm theo là chuyển đổi sang controller từ mach3 sang linuxcnc với giao diện pp

----------

Fusionvie, Gamo, solero

----------


## Gamo

Cái đống tay bên trái là cái chi chi rứa cụ Linh?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đống tay bên trái là cái chi chi rứa cụ Linh?


giỏ phế liệu thôi để vậy cho tiện tay, tkiệm thời gian

----------


## QuyND

> còn thiếu thùng coolant + limit switch


Bác cho em xin contact của bác dập cái enclouser của bác được không ạ? Em cũng đang tính mần 1 con be bé bọc cái máy em lại chứ dọn ba dớ mệt quá.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác cho em xin contact của bác dập cái enclouser của bác được không ạ? Em cũng đang tính mần 1 con be bé bọc cái máy em lại chứ dọn ba dớ mệt quá.


vinamitcnc nhé bác

----------

QuyND

----------


## nhatson

Linuxcnc over ethernet + máy tính NUC xem ra có thể loại bỏ kệ điều khiển rồi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

diy PC case cho cái linuxcnc

----------


## VuongAn

> 1 chút thay đổi vs con H frame dần xây
> kẹp dao thủy lực cho spindle có đầu kẹp dao ER20


Cái đầu kẹp ecogrip này mua ở trang web nào thế bác.
Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đầu kẹp ecogrip này mua ở trang web nào thế bác.
> Thanks


xách tay thụy điển về, nhưng mr Namcnc có 2 cái, ah có thệ liên hệ để share lại

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

sau bao ngày dần xây, em nó đã có thể trả tiền góp hàng tháng

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, duonghoang, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Em thích cái giao diện Pathpilot ghê  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Sao kỳ ta, bản linuxcnc giao diện axis, giao tiếp ethernet mình chơi cả ngày nó đâu có rớt miếng nào đâu nhể  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Sao kỳ ta, bản linuxcnc giao diện axis, giao tiếp ethernet mình chơi cả ngày nó đâu có rớt miếng nào đâu nhể


có thể do máy tính

----------


## nhatson

> Em thích cái giao diện Pathpilot ghê


thik thì nhik thoai  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

> thik thì nhik thoai


Dạo này e toàn phang controller china cho nhanh gọn. Chưa mò tới linuxcnc lun  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là atc spindle ế, nên phải  làm 1 khug h để giải quyết hậu quả

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## nhatson

giải quyết hậu quả ham hố , cũng may ko quá mất cân đối

----------

QuyND

----------


## VuongAn

> giải quyết hậu quả ham hố , cũng may ko quá mất cân đối


em bé này công suất bao nhiêu và bao tiền thế cụ, có hợp cho gỗ và nhôm không ạ

----------


## nhatson

> em bé này công suất bao nhiêu và bao tiền thế cụ, có hợp cho gỗ và nhôm không ạ


5.5kw 2 pole 380V 300hz 18000rpm
gổ vs nhôm em nghĩ là trong tầm tay chú spindle này, nhôm chơi dao khỏa mặt S3000 okies

----------


## ktshung

> em bé này công suất bao nhiêu và bao tiền thế cụ, có hợp cho gỗ và nhôm không ạ


bác mua dao mổ gà mà tới chổ ông bán dao mổ khủng long rồi ạ

----------


## VuongAn

5.5kw lớn quá, cần tầm 2.2kw đổ lại đến 1.1kw thôi ạ, thích khoản ATC, nêw cụ có cho em cái giá vào inbox nhé 



> 5.5kw 2 pole 380V 300hz 18000rpm
> gổ vs nhôm em nghĩ là trong tầm tay chú spindle này, nhôm chơi dao khỏa mặt S3000 okies

----------


## nhatson

3 4 ngày có 1 chút mới là rất thần tốc với em

----------


## hung1706

Step hay hybrid vậy anh? 
Bộ combo X dài sọc vậy sao anh ko để quay ngang lại cho vừa hết hành trình. Còn bộ Y làm thành combo riêng xong úp ngược rồi ghép lên tấm đế, canh tâm 4 block trùng với tâm mũi dao là gọn liền :3

----------


## CKD

Dài một bên là để gắn mâm dao ATC đóa.
Đoán vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Step hay hybrid vậy anh? 
> Bộ combo X dài sọc vậy sao anh ko để quay ngang lại cho vừa hết hành trình. Còn bộ Y làm thành combo riêng xong úp ngược rồi ghép lên tấm đế, canh tâm 4 block trùng với tâm mũi dao là gọn liền :3


nhà cóa dì dùng nấy, chưa trồng được closed loop nên step + linuxcnc thoai
chỗ trống để atc cái bờ tờ 30 ợ

----------


## hung1706

Há há nghiên cứu xong chỉ em nhoa :3.

----------


## nhatson

> Há há nghiên cứu xong chỉ em nhoa :3.


giống hệ thì 30s, còn khác hệ thì từ từ  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Chắc qua anh Nam xin đểu đầu bt15 chế cháo quá kaka.

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc qua anh Nam xin đểu đầu bt15 chế cháo quá kaka.


nghe hay dóa hehe
index thì cần cái btần đỉnh chút vs encoder ăn cốt spindle là okeis, linuxcnc hổ trợ M19 Orient Spindle

----------

QuyND

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vậy là h việc of em là kiếm con spindle Fanuc hay mitsu 1.5kw có enc, việc còn lại để anh lo :3

----------


## CKD

Kaka, đang có con sanyo denki chờ giải pháp nè  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Kaka, đang có con sanyo denki chờ giải pháp nè


chưa được ah, đang chờ bo csuất đúng 1 phase 220 để thử

----------


## Ga con

> Kaka, đang có con sanyo denki chờ giải pháp nè


Có Hall thì đưa em



Không có hall cũng...lên em, kk

Hehe

----------


## nhatson

> Có Hall thì đưa em
> 
> 
> 
> Không có hall cũng...lên em, kk
> 
> Hehe


cụ phải gỡi xuống cần thơ cho ổng mượn nghịch, ổng thik nghịch mà

----------


## nhatson

mode main thành fanless hi vọng ẻm ko quá nóng

----------


## nhatson

dự án vẫn được dần xây

Thay trục xz
thay step open loop sang step closed loop
thay mach3 thành linuxcnc

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## VuongAn

sờ pín của bác linh đã có mặt tại đây

----------

Fusionvie

----------

